#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-06
<boywonder> if i want to boot from grub do i need a u3 type usb drive?
<aveilleux> boywonder: GRUB has nothing to do with u3.
<boywonder> whats grub then?
<aveilleux> boywonder: GRUB is the bootloader that Linux uses. U3 is an applications base for portable devices. They're completely unrelated.
<boywonder> ok thanks i was just wondering because of the launch pad hid
<nvox> hello
<boywonder> hi nvox
<nvox> wow people in here on sunday night, that is dedication
<aveilleux> nvox, you say that like Sunday night is any different from a normal night
<nvox> well it is a holiday weekend I meant
<zkriesse> nvox: People are always here
<nvox> I came in because I tried to activate a proprietary nvidia driver and I got this
<nvox> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_256.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<nvox> I'm using 10.10 amd64 beta desktop
<nvox> and I can ping that IP so I know it isn't down
<nvox> I'm assuming the answer is I just have to wait
<aveilleux> nvox: It's there (in the repo), so I'm not sure why you're getting that error. Try running sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get update, then trying again
<nvox> Is it perhaps relevant that I'm running it from "try ubuntu" mode
<aveilleux> nvox: The LiveCD? That shouldn't be entirely relevant, but I haven't run the LiveCD in somewhere around two years so I don't know
<nvox> yeah I wanted to install when 10.04 came out, but there were problems running it on my dell e6510, so I am trying it again now, was all video stuff
<aveilleux> nvox: What video card?
<nvox> seems to be much improved
<nvox> nvidia nvs 3100m
<nvox> the nouveau driver is much better now too
<boywonder> im looking to install gcc c++ only the install from ubuntu is not the latest shall i take a dive and go for the latest?
<aveilleux> boywonder: Unless there's something that you absolutely need in the latest version, the version that's in the repositories should be sufficient for end-users (you)
<nvox> your advice worked, it is downloading, albeit very slowly
<boywonder> yer im an end user lol
<nvox> however apt-cache tells me it does not have a clean command for some reason
<nvox> sudo apt-get update worked
<aveilleux> nvox: I lied, the command is apt-get clean. I don't use apt-get, though, si I'm unfamiliar with its intricacies.
<nvox> hrm they fixed the brightness problem too, this is really great
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> has anyone in every used 7-zip before
<nvox> I use it all the time on windows
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have a file in 7z format that will not open and I have tried everything I can think of to get it to open and have had no luck
<nvox> Does it give you any sort of error message
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah one sec
<nvox> also how large is it roughly, you may have had a bit flipped when you downloaded it
<nvox> you might want to md5 it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> can not open file 'location of file' as archive
<nvox> sounds to me like either its a newer format or a corrupt file
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok so how do I check which
<nvox> I've had some issues with tar.gzs in 7s
 * boywonder off for a coffee burst brb
<nvox> Well what OS are you in atm
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Win7
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 64-bit
<nvox> sec lemme look up the command
<nvox> Are you comfortable with powershell
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> never used it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but I learn fast
<nvox> OK well I'd suggest you put the 7z file in a folder to mark it as the original, download it again
<nvox> and see if you get the same error
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I did that already same thing
<nvox> oh
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<nvox> then my only advice is try the newest version of 7z
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> got that too
<nvox> I don't know of anything else that can handle its archives
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> and the old version
<nvox> I have had it balk at files before like that =(
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I have been at this one for hours
<nvox> perhaps you can get the contents of the file some other way
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> does it help that its a very large file
<nvox> yes makes bit flip muchmore likely
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how because I have tried every program that will open 7z format and get the samething every time
<nvox> well every extra bit is another chance for an error
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah that it true and the file is 4.76GB
<nvox> Id suggest you compare MD5 hashes
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I do it
<nvox> the way I do it is pretty overly complex
<nvox> I'll just find something for you to download
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> haha ok that works to
<nvox> http://beeblebrox.org/
<nvox> this is a windows utility that will make a new tab when you right click on the file icon
<nvox> allowing you to see different hashes for the file, like md5, sha1
<nvox> however you need some way to find the hash for the original file from the source in order to compare them
<nvox> I cannot help with that part
<nvox> but if you compare to the two strings, youll be able to tell if something is going wrong
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i turn off the updates for kernel version; 2.6.32-25, as i'm now using kernel version; 2.6.35-19 from ppa:https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa on lucid 10.04
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the file was broke up in parts could I use that
<nvox> I don't know.
<nvox> You might want to just e-mail whoever provides the file if you can't generate md5s for the pieces
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok ill give it a try, thanks for your help
<nvox> np
<mxe5> How do I open a folder on the desktop as an administrator ? ?
<aveilleux> mxe5: Open Terminal, type gksudo nautilus ~/Desktop/<foldername>
<aveilleux> mxe5: Case-sensitive
<mxe5> aveilleux: Thank you....
<aveilleux> mxe5: You're welcome
<aveilleux> mxe5: In Linux terminology, you're opening the folder ans "root"
<aveilleux> as*
<mxe5> aveilleux: Ok - I knew that part - just needed a little nudge it the right direction.
<aveilleux> mxe5: gksudo is used to launch graphical applications as root, and nautilus is the file manager for GNOME
<aveilleux> mxe5: So there you go
<ju1c3> how would one install hfsprogs for gparted from a laptop with internet to a desktop with no internet (usb stick, both running 10.04)
<aveilleux> ju1c3: You could download the .deb files one at a time...
<aveilleux> ju1c3: Alternately, you could share the Internet connection (if something like that is possible)
<ju1c3> i think .deb is what i wanna do but where would i find a .deb for hfsprogs?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: i think .deb is what i wanna do but where would i find a .deb for hfsprogs?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: Is the target system graphical?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: By that I mean, is it a windows-type environment?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: i believe its a plugin for the gparted GUI
<aveilleux> ju1c3: That
<aveilleux> 's not what I asked (stupid return key), but you answered my question anyway
<ju1c3> :D
<aveilleux> ju1c3: Can you open Synaptic for me and search (Installed files only) and see if you have libc6 installed?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: is there a terminal command for that?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: apt-cache search, but it's unreliable
<ju1c3> aveilleux: ic
<ju1c3> aveilleux: one sec
<ju1c3> aveilleux: checkinstall is still running at 65%, could be a while
<ju1c3> aveilleux: yes i have libc6
<aveilleux> ju1c3: How about libssl?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: on both comps
<ju1c3> aveilleux: yes
<aveilleux> how about libssd?
<aveilleux> libbsd, I mean
<ju1c3> lol
<ju1c3> libbsd0 ?
<aveilleux> Yes
<aveilleux> Okay
<ju1c3> k
<aveilleux> You have all the dependencies
<aveilleux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/hfsprogs
<mxe5> I can not get the regular #ubuntu channel to come up - It say's #ubuntu-unregged - I registered this Nick I'm using right now - So what is the problem ? ?
<seidos> mxe5, did you identify to nickserv?  /msg nickserv identify <password>
<mxe5> seidos: Yes as far as I know I did - it was a little confusing at first but kept searching google on how to register my Nick - I received a confirmation email etc.
<seidos> mxe5, registering and identifying aren't the same thing.  identifying is like "authenticating" to nickserv, so that it is in fact "you".
<nUboon2Age> phillw: today i reinstalled and made a separate /home installation.  Thanks for all your links.  I made good use of them. before reinstalling i experimented with several of the other options, but made a mistake that deleted some important things so i decided just to reinstall.
<boywonder> how can i extract an iso to a usb stick?
<aveilleux> boywonder: What are you trying to do that with? Because you can mount ISO files natively in Ubuntu.
<boywonder> im trying to boot gparted live from a grub boot menu?
<boywonder> on a usb stick
<aveilleux> boywonder: Two things.... One, the GParted LiveCD is really heavy (it uses Debian), so I don't recommend it (More on that later)
<aveilleux> boywonder: Two, USB sticks don't get boot to from GRUB, but your BIOS's boot menu
<boywonder> i dont understand the later?
<aveilleux> boywonder: If you want to have a bootable USB stick with GParted on it, I would highly recommend RiP Linux http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
<boywonder> i want multible boots
<boywonder> ie gpart ubcd etc
<aveilleux> boywonder: You want to install GRUB onto your USB stick? I don't think USB sticks even have master boot records.
<boywonder> well i have a boot screen for that usb stick
<aveilleux> boywonder: Well you've outdone me, then. Interesting. In any case, what you'd want to do is partition your USB stick (one partition for each recovery boot disc, plus one swap for the Linux ones) and then install each to the stick using UnetBootN
<boywonder> ok thats for another day, if i format to fat 32 do i loose the mbr?
<aveilleux> boywonder: I don't think so, but I'm not sure how your stick is set up
<boywonder> hey i know this is off topic but ive disappeared the menu for xchat anyone know how to get it back?
<philinux> Which menu?
<boywonder> how the freak do i get the menu back??
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> does anyone know how to fix a integer overflow error message on a archived file
<philinux> Do you mean the menu items like View server Settings in xchat itself
<boywonder> yes its gone and i cant access anything
<boywonder> can you help lol
<boywonder> im in a mess
<philinux> boywonder: sudo apt-get purge xchat then reinstall it.
<philinux> boywonder: Is this the only app like this?
<boywonder> ctrl f9
<philinux> So it is.
<boywonder> phhht
<aveilleux> Good morning, team
<stlsaint> sup
<paultag> hey aveilleux
<aveilleux> Being lazy and iPodding to the channel from my bed, paultag
<paultag> word.
<paultag> as the kids today say
<Puck`> LOL
<Puck`> hi everyone (:
<aveilleux> Oh hey, -team is below #ub. Normally -team is above.
<aveilleux> Silly Colloquy.
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> can someone help me with my Ubuntu?
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: sup
<Daniel0108> you can help me?
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: well i dont know because you havent stated what your problem is
<Daniel0108> okay, fine, i will start ;)
<Daniel0108> i have a button on my laptop, to disable my touchpad
<Daniel0108> i pressed it
<Daniel0108> then my keyboard, touchpad and my panels freezed
<Daniel0108> so i restarted my laptop, through the power-button
<Daniel0108> and now
<Daniel0108> my touchpad doesnt work anymore  :(
<Daniel0108> and my mouse is very worse, so i can't use it for long time :(
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: have you tried restarting system again
<Daniel0108> you know this problem?
<Daniel0108> yea
<Daniel0108> i restarted it very often
<Daniel0108> and i also started the failsafe gnome
<Daniel0108> and the ubuntu recovery, nothing worked
<stlsaint> sounds like a bug but i doubt i cant be recontructed again...what are the specs of your system?
<Daniel0108> but i never had problems with my touchpad before
<Daniel0108> and
<Daniel0108> if i logout
<Daniel0108> my touchpad works
<Daniel0108> but if i login again
<Daniel0108> it doesnt work anymore :(
<stlsaint> oh, well that probably means something in your desktop environment has some messed up setting
<Daniel0108> yea
<Daniel0108> but WHICH setting is that? :)
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: have you looking in: System>Pref>Mouse
<Daniel0108> yea
<Daniel0108> i tried much settings
<Daniel0108> but none of these worked
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Daniel0108> i already installed this touchpad app
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: this is not an app
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: it is a very informative guide for starting out with the touchpad
<Daniel0108> okay
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: in a terminal run this command: xinput list
<Daniel0108> i just read the first paragraph ;)
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: from that command you should see your touchpad
<Daniel0108> yea
<Daniel0108> i see it
<Daniel0108> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<Daniel0108> id=13
<Daniel0108> slave pointer (2)
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: alright that means that ubuntu is detecting your touchpad and you probably just need to reset it,
<Daniel0108> i already resetted it
<stlsaint> but i must prepare to leave but im pretty sure that link i sent you has the solution to your problem
<Daniel0108> through tpconfig
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: hrm, have you touched your xorg at all?
<Daniel0108> no
<Daniel0108> i just pressed the button
<stlsaint> Daniel0108: please via that link and if nothing helps you can try and post a help thread on the ubuntuforums, it may be a bug but i doubt it
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> thanks for your help :D
<sleeppy777> I installed open office but only Draw in the menus
<sleeppy777> i can only find Office Draw in the menus
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: Write, Calc and etc. should be under Office
<sleeppy777> no office menu, but i do see Office Drawing under "graphics"
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: Try something for me: Open Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run the command openoffice.org-writer
<sleeppy777> command not found
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: It would appear that OpenOffice.org is not installed. What method did you use to install it?
<sleeppy777> add/remove package manager
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: You're in 9.04/9.10?
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: Try something else for me. In Terminal again, run the command oofice -writer (that's oofice <SPACE> -writer)
<sleeppy777> 9.10
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> ooffice -writer
<aveilleux> Two Fs
<sleeppy777> lemme see
<sleeppy777> command not found
<sleeppy777> im using backtrack
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: The security analyzing derivative of Ubuntu?
<sleeppy777> yes
<sleeppy777> i think i will delete this partition and try a more user friendly version of Unbuntu
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: Weird. Try this: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<aveilleux> In Terminal
<sleeppy777> ok
<sleeppy777> wow, its doing something
<sleeppy777> it said setting up...
<sleeppy777> it appears to be done, no change to menus, perhaps i should reboot
<aveilleux> sleeppy777: I think the menus are disabled. Go to System > Preferences > Main Menu and see if Office is checked
<Mohan_chml> aveilleux: hi. I was typing that :D
<aveilleux> Mohan_chml: Good morning to you too :P
<Mohan_chml> aveilleux: its 20:25 here :P
<Mohan_chml> err 22:25
<aveilleux> Mohan_chml: NO TIME ZONE EXISTS EXCEPT MY OWN >:V
<aveilleux> :P
<Mohan_chml> lol
<Mohan_chml> sleeppy777: you got any clue?
<sleeppy777> no, the menus arent set up sys>preferences>main menu, but still looking thanx
<Mohan_chml> goto the "office" at your left column and you will find it there sleeppy777
<sleeppy777> thank for the help, later
<aveilleux> Good luck, sleeppy777
<aveilleux> Aw :(
<Mohan_chml> awgood luck :P
<Mohan_chml> argh! tab/spell fail :/
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: for cases like boywonder i've done well wih multiboot.http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<aveilleux> For future reference, nUboon2Age, it's really helpful to have a space after the preceding punctuation mark when you post a URL. That way my client automatically picks up that it's a link.
<nUboon2Age> its extremely light because its really just bash scripts using a light gui (don't recall now which one)
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Not to single you out or anything; it's just happened to me like four times in the past day
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: good point
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: This is very helpful, thank you
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Good thing I speak French :P
<nUboon2Age> its an awesome program
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: i don't speak french, but on my FF browser the google translate thing pops up so no prob.  but w/ your nick i figured you might speak French
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Actually my name is unrelated to my lineage... I'm not French :P
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: that's cool, but since you chose it a figured you might speak french.
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Hehe, I didn't. Veilleux is my actual last name.
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: you helped me before this nick when your nick started with a c.  i noted and appreciated your help and noticed when you changed over
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Chesamo was just a name out of a generator, with an apostrophe removed and one letter changed.
<nUboon2Age> btw, if you want practice on french, the Ubuntu French help forum where Multiboot is supported is good aveilleux
<nUboon2Age> the author is very responsive and nice in my experience.
<nUboon2Age> the program includes the awesome ability to drag and drop iso's to test them using virtualbox with zero configuration.
<uchobby> Having trouble getting my printer to work with ubuntu. Its a Lexmark 5300, has a built in scanner, but I dont care to make that work, just want to print. Do I need to buy a new printer?
<aveilleux> uchobby: If it's a Lexmark, it's unlikely Ubuntu supports it.
<Mohan_chml> uchobby: Is that showing up some errors?
<uchobby> There is not a driver for it, when I try the other drivers, kind of at random, nothing happens
<uchobby> Its a network printer, served by a windows server box
<sebsebseb> uchobby: Lexmark are known for really bad Linux support, well its more like what support?  However with recent printers,  I read that they are supporting LInux, even got Tux the Linux penguin on the box.
<aveilleux> uchobby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<uchobby> Thanks, looks like I need to get a new printer, something from that list maybe, since Lexmark is trying to support Linux now
<aveilleux> uchobby: Your best bet is an HP printer though; they have the best support
 * uchobby nods, then HP
<st33med> Ugh, is anyone having trouble with flash on Firefox? If I go to a non-embedded video, it freezes after two seconds
<bobox> Is this an OK place to ask for some help with resizing some partitions for a Lucid upgrade?
<uchobby> I dont see HP listed on the supported printer page
<Mohan_chml> bobox: ask your query and If anyone knows, surely we will respond
<aveilleux> uchobby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HPPrinterInstallation or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<aveilleux> uchobby: Almost all HPs are supported out of the box though
<bobox> OK, thanks: I've a /usr partition with just 1.99GB unused; the Lucid installer aborts because it needs 2.104GB in /usr. The preceeding
<uchobby> thanks aveilleux
<bobox> oops. preceeding partition is root, with just 0.764GB of 5.22GB used. Can I shrink root down and 'slide' /usr into the space
<bobox> ?
<aveilleux> bobox: Yes.
<bobox> Thanks aveilleux: would GParted be a good tool?
<bobox> ? and how much space shuould I leave for root?
<aveilleux> bobox: GParted is good, yes, and shrink it down so /usr has 2.25GB (just some extra room)
<bobox> aveilleux: and should both root and /usr be backed up somewhere first, or can GParted be trusted?
<aveilleux> bobox: GParted nondestructively resizes, so you're generally safe
<bobox> But given that the start of the /usr partition has to be moved, this means the entire contents of the partition have to be moved, yes? which was kindof what was worrying me ... I'll see if i can't figure out some way of backing them up and then goiving it a go. Thanks for your help!
<uchobby> How would I make a FTDI USB Serial port work on Ubuntu?
<uchobby> I dont see the /dev/ttyUSB#
<ju1c3> aveilleux: you there?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: I am
<ju1c3> aveilleux: so i got hfsprogs up and running and formatted my drive but now i can't mount it
<aveilleux> ju1c3: Does it have journaling?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: how would i know that?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: How did you format the partition again? With GParted?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: yea
<aveilleux> ju1ce: Have you tried sudo mount -t hfs /dev/<devicename> ?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: k one sec
<ju1c3> aveilleux: just tried, it gives me the help page
<aveilleux> ju1c3: Did you fill in the device name, or actually type "<devicename>"?
<ju1c3> aveilleux: i used /dev/sdd
<ju1c3> or would i have to use the partition /dev/sdd1
<aveilleux> ju1c2: It'd have to be /dev/sdd1
<aveilleux> yeah
<ju1c3> kk
<ju1c3> one sec
<ju1c3> aveilleux: it does the same thing, help page
<aveilleux> ju1c3: try hfsplus
<ju1c3> aveilleux: hfsprogs?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: No, hfsplus instead of hfs in the mount command
<ju1c3> as type, ic
<ju1c3> kk
<ju1c3> i think its working. would i mount it to /mnt or ?
<aveilleux> ju1c3: Oh, right, duh. I forgot the mount point. Make a new directory in /media called hfs (sudo mkdir /media/hfs) and run the command sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdd1 /media/hfs
<ju1c3> so i have two mac drives to copy, where would i mount the other one?
<ju1c3> my goal is to dd one to the other
<aveilleux> ju1c3: You can just dd /dev/sdd /dev/sdX....
<ju1c3> upgrayde! :D
<ju1c3> the command i'm using "sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sde"
<ju1c3> and i heard its faster if u use a bit number
<ju1c3> but i forget the modifier
<stlsaint> aveilleux: thats wrong syntax :P
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Yeah, blah
<stlsaint> aveilleux: 4096
<stlsaint> ju1c3: 4096
<stlsaint> tab fail
<ju1c3> what would be the full dd command with the bit number?
<stlsaint> ju1c3: dd if=/dev/rdsk/cXtXdXs2 of=/dev/rdsk/cYtYdYs2 bs=blocksize
<ju1c3> kk
<stlsaint> ju1c3: well thats a bit extreme you can remove the last entry in both syntaxs
<stlsaint> ju1c3: so: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 (for example)
<ju1c3> kewl, thanks dudes
<ju1c3> let u know when its done/if it worked
<stlsaint> ju1c3: make sure they are the same size
<ju1c3> stlsaint: the new drive is bigger, 150GB -> 260GB
<stlsaint> ju1c3: you may run into problems
<stlsaint> oh wait you said the new drive is bigger
<stlsaint> yea you should just have excess space left over
<ju1c3> will the extra space include itself in the 'storage' part of the partitions or will it stay unformatted
<stlsaint> ju1c3: it will remain unallocated space until you do somethign with it
<ju1c3> can i expand an hfs+ partition?
<ju1c3> or would i have to do it within the mac laptop?
<stlsaint> ju1c3: you are doing this on a mac?
<ju1c3> im on ubuntu 10.04 desktop cloning mac drives
<ju1c3> but the desktop has no interwebs
<ju1c3> so im on my ubuntu laptop :P
<ju1c3> is there a way to get live feedback from dd?
<ju1c3> even a loading bar would be helpful
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-07
<HoboSteaux> hey i have UNE 10.04 and want to change some of the sound capture options... but the dialog goes off the screen and i can not resize it to make it smaller
<HoboSteaux> has anyone found a way to get around this?
<uchobby> what is the apt command to check for the availabilty of a package? I want to look for Flash Player so I can watch videos
<zkriesse> uchobby: Ubuntu 10.04?
<nhandler> uchobby: You can use apt-cache search  to search for a package, or simply apt-get install (with tab completion)
<uchobby> thanks
<zkriesse> uchobby: Just go to Applications -> Software Center -> Search for flash/install it
<uchobby> I found it in the software center
<uchobby> Now if I could only get my sound to work LOL
<petra-porta> good morning
<deedee> hey
<deedee> i need some help
<deedee> i downloaded pigpin and now my youtube videos have a black screen
<deedee> i think it installed some flash thing well i know the code to get rid of it
<deedee> but where do we put this code
<deedee> ...?
<deedee> will someone help me
<deedee> someone help
<bobox> Hi folks - anyone able to help with a strange GParted outcome? ...
<bobox> (a partition has lost its entry under the 'mount point' column in GParted)
<iluminameluna> I need help w/ upgrade for problematic KKoala: I have a partitioned USB flash drive and the .iso (alternate CD) for the full installation pkg. I've been following the following tutorial: http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/  but I'm stuck at using the Virtualbox app. I have 2 files for it but neither calls the ap
<iluminameluna> plication. I have an ASUS Eee PC 901 w/ 2 stacked ssd's, one 4G and one 16G. I screwed up w/ the original installation of KK by putting it on the 4G so now there's no room for the upgrade. Anyone able to help me?
<geirha> iluminameluna: I'd add partition(s) for /home and/or /usr on the 16G drive; then booting a liveUSB, rsync /home and/or /usr to the 16G drive; add the new partitions to /etc/fstab, then boot and see that it works.
<geirha> If it works correcly, boot liveUSB again, and remove the content of /home and/or /usr on the 4G partition.
<iluminameluna> do I do this from a gnome-terminal?
<geirha> Partly. You first use gparted to create the partition(s).
<iluminameluna> and liveUSB? is that the same as installing KK to the USB? which is where I'm stuck ...
<geirha> Then mount the one you want for /home for instance, to /mnt; then cd /home && rsync -a * /mnt
<geirha> liveUSB is when you write the ubuntu iso to a usb drive (not installing)
<iluminameluna> I've used GParted to create partitions on my 16G USB but now the tutorial I've been using says to use a DOS something by running Virtualbox but I have only a couple of files neither of which does anything except issue error msgs
<geirha> writing the iso to a CD gives you a liveCD
<iluminameluna> geirha: copy the .iso to the fat32 partition?
<iluminameluna> thanks ... will try that ..
<geirha> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<geirha> Look there. At step 2, select USB stick, select Ubuntu as OS, then click the Show me how button
<geirha> I have to leave. Might be back in 2-3 hours.
<geirha> Chances are someone else in here will drop in and help you further.
<iluminameluna> thanks
<iluminameluna> have .iso on USB
<iluminameluna> I'll haang around
<Out-Of-Hand> hi ... can anyone help me
<Out-Of-Hand> i installed ubuntu on a notebook... and my Cdrom keeps spinning like mad ....
<Out-Of-Hand> im operational... i installed ubuntu on my notebook... works great. but the Cd rom keeps wanting to spin ... out of control at times
<Out-Of-Hand> anyone ?
<bobox> I have a problem with an interrupted update ... can anyone help with running 'dpkg --configure -a' manually to correct the problem?
<bobox> Also ... the system asks for cache -> open()failed to be reported ... to where?
<lukjad> bobox Hm
<bobox> I'm running ubuntu 8.04. Thanks
<philinux> bobox: open a terminal from Apps>access and use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lukjad> Or in other words: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<philinux> Use copy and paste so you get the command correct
<bobox> philinux: yep, but I don't know what I'm doing (beginner, see!) .. what next?
<lukjad> bobox Once you put in that text, it will prompt you for a password
<philinux> Press enter and put your password in
<lukjad> when typing the password, you won't see any movement on the screen, so don't be worried that it's not accepting it. Just type it and hit enter
<bobox> OK ... hey! it's 'doin stuff'! (sorry ... palpable relief at this end ... ). Will 'it' have just completed all upgrade installations from the local cache?
<philinux> If you now run this we'll see. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobox> presumably this can be done via synaptic package manager?
<bobox> (I'm not very command-line yet...)
<philinux> Yes. Either just copy and paste that in or use Update manager to check there are no further errors.
<bobox> ok ... looking good ... but getting an error .... hmm, not a genuine Ubuntu item, apparently.
<philinux> Is that in the terminal or update mangler
<bobox> was in terminal & also a menubar alert ...
<bobox> are the details any use ? ... i suspect this might be best reported back to the pckage originators (NEBC Oxford, UK)
<philinux> Yep not ubuntu that package is it?
<bobox> I think this is probably as fixed as it can be for the moment. Thank you a GREAT deal philinux for your help. Yep, right, not an Ubuntu pckg. Cheers
<philinux> ok no worries.
<bobox> ? one last question: "update mangler" ... amusing linux speak or an indication that it's not well regarded>
<bobox> ?
<bobox> (new to the lingo, see ... )
<philinux> Oh I use that term from testing new releases like Maverick 10.10. As the update manager is the worst way to upgrade in a testing environment due to package inconsistencies.
<philinux> In stable releases it is fine sorry for the confusion
<bobox> cool. thanks. have a great day.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Hmu> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Hmu> i want to update ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<Hmu> that how!
<Hmu> silver fox U know?
<Silver_Fox_> open terminal
<Silver_Fox_> update-manager -d
<Silver_Fox_> You should then see an option to upgrade
<Hmu> thank
<Hmu> silver foxo
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure.
<Hmu> and i want a new cool theme
<Hmu> but i download from gnome look
<Hmu> some file not install
<Hmu> i'm so sory i am a newbies
<Hmu> now i'm upgrading to 10.10
<Silver_Fox_> Hello st33med , serfus , Verminator and philinux
<philinux> o/
<Silver_Fox_> How are you philinux ?
<philinux> Not too bad. Just surfing. Checking the forums for trolls a spam too.
<serfus> hey guys
<Verminator> wooow, why do only I and philinux show in the chat room yet, there is obviously more than just us here?
<Silver_Fox_> I am not here Verminator ;)
<Silver_Fox_> I am a figment of your imagination
<Silver_Fox_> :D
<Verminator> neither am I, just a figment of your imagination, haha
<Verminator> oh u beat me toit
<Silver_Fox_> I know ;)
<philinux> There's a load logged in by the list on the right but they probably mia
<Verminator> my list only shows 2 ppl
<st33med> ohai
<philinux> I got 1 ops and 52 total
<st33med> Ditto
<st33med> Verminator, you are in a reality which bends all rules of physics...
<st33med> We are just ghosts
<st33med> Boo.
<Verminator> st33med, I'd like to bend the rules of time, and get more hours per day and not need sleep.
<st33med> Then I'll give you a choice
<st33med> Take the red pill or the blue pill
<st33med> ;)
<st33med> One of them might be viagra; I might have mixed the pills up... :\
<st33med> Anyways, what chat client are you using?
<Verminator> st33med, Empathy, and I'm not too please wiht it so far, but in all actuality, I've been having problrem after problem after installing 10.04.  I was using 8.04 w/ little problem, but 10.04 has me rather flustered.
<philinux> Verminator: 10.04 what problems.
 * philinux thinks xchat reigns supreme for IRC
<Verminator> philinux:  app crashes, slow, sluggish, apps not importing data from /home, Amarok2 absolutely stinks, OO incredubly sluggish, crashing, locking, system lock ups, cant configure my omitor, USB ports going offline and thus locking up my usb keybord, thus requiring a hard reboot.  both Amorok and Rythem box wont import my saved podcasts,  OO wont import my saved macros, , Empathy wont wrap this text so it flows off
<Verminator> the right of my screen (I cant see this so if spelling errors, have some leeway w./ me) Rythem box loxked up, cant think of any mor erith now, rant over, sorry
<philinux> Verminator: Blimey
<Verminator> philinux, yes, but I REFUSE to return to MS
<philinux> Was this a clean install
<Verminator> philinux, yes from CD, I have a seperate partition for /home, so kept that though
<philinux> What are the pc specs. I've not had any bother since Feisty Fawn apart from intrepid. I reinstall new release every 6 months. Home partitoin too.
<Verminator> philinux, i first tried Kubuntu as that was what i was using previously, then swithed to Ubuntu to see if that helped any.  It helped some.  thinking of ditching ubuntu based distros and try something else, but I'm learry to leave.
<Verminator> philinux, Acer Aspire, T160, AMD 3400, 2Gb ram
<philinux> Wonder if it's the video card
<Verminator> built in w/ Nvidia proprietary driver form the ubuntu repos
<philinux> Whats the performance like with the driver deactivated?
<philinux> Or compiz turned off
<Verminator> philinux, its an integrated card.  I have a diff card I can try, but have not installed it yet.  I have not tried a diff driver.   Effects are turned off.
<philinux> I assume you've checked through top etc to find a culprit
<philinux> Memtest etc
<philinux> Anything in the logs /var/log/messages and xorg log etc
<Verminator> philinux, sorry but no, I'm still newish to Linux, so usually, I find work arounds or scour the net, forums, or IRC channels to fix my most pressing need at the time
<Verminator> philinux, i wouldnt know what to look for in the logs
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> hows life hobgoblin? My mom is scoldong me and I ll brb
<sebsebseb> Hi
<smeag0l> hi
<sebsebseb> smeag0l: hi
<smeag0l> hi sebsebseb :)
<sebsebseb> hi smeag0l
<smeag0l> hehe :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<aveilleux> Hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello aveilleux
<aveilleux> I am attempting to install the PHPbb3 forum software on my Ubuntu server. The software uses the PHP mail() function, which I have activated to provide e-mail authentication for new users. sendmail and mail are both installed, and PHPbb is configured to use sendmail. However, when activation emails are being sent, they fail. What's strange is that /var/log/mail.log shows that the email was sent successfully, and PHPbb has no error logs
<aveilleux>  regarding the mail. Any thoughts?
<aveilleux> HebJay#123
<aveilleux> .....ignore that.
<aveilleux> Wrong keyboard.
<phillw> aveilleux: I'd suggest asking the phpbb forum people, they help me out with my forum
<phillw> http://www.phpbb.com/community/index.php
<aveilleux> Ugh, more forums to register for
<aveilleux> I don't think it's a PHPbb problem, since everything's running fine from the PHPbb end
<aveilleux> And even up until the mail leaves the computer through sendmail
<aveilleux> It just seems to get lost in the Internet
<phillw> aveilleux: if you're running phpbb, it is a good source of reference. If phpbb is not reporting an error then you may be better asking on the server area of ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339
<phillw> The most common error is that your outgoing email address is not listed as 'commercial' and gets kidnapped by the spam bots.
<aveilleux> It's not showing up in the smap boxes, though.
<aveilleux> spam*
<phillw> aveilleux: I use gmail as my sending agent, so I can't really help on sending directly from php mail. the phpbb forum will have details as to ensure things are configured up.
<aveilleux> phillw: I tried using that as well (SMTP to gmail), but nothing I'm doing seems to help.
<phillw> aveilleux: give me few moments :)
<phillw> aveilleux: this is the guide I used for mine http://www.yinfor.com/blog/archives/2009/02/phpbb3_email_settings_with_gma.html
<phillw> but it still took some 'tweaking' to get it to work :-\
<blasenmich> my power went out and ubuntu machine restarted but won't boot... I can only reboot with help of a 9.04  system disk.... can I run a repair utility to correct problems or just reinstall?
<phillw> blasenmich: you can reinstall grub if the mbr is corrupt, if you were part way through an update then you may also need to re-install the kernel. Neither of those actions will destroy any of your information
<phillw> blasenmich: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 has the links to re-installing a poorly grub and http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 has the reinstalling of a kernel. Try the grub one 1st and if it still complains use the re-install kernel option. (these are on the ubuntuforum area, I just keep them there also for quick reference :-) )
<blasenmich> can you translate "grub" for me.... perhaps a windows comparable?
<seidos> hmmm, i think windows has the "master boot record"...
<aveilleux> seidos, blasenmich: The Windows equivalent of GRUB is NTLDR
<blasenmich> thx
<seidos> aveilleux, thanks.  i would have to research the "master book record" to see what the difference is
<aveilleux> seidos: Master boot record is a sector of the hard drive; it's not a bootloader program
<seidos> aveilleux, that makes sense
<aveilleux> seidos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<seidos> aveilleux, so then the master boot record exists on any system?
<aveilleux> seidos: It exists on every hard drive, yes
<seidos> i have too much to read right now
<seidos> that's enough info, i don't think an entire wiki is necessary
<seidos> thanks
<geirha> wikipedia is dangerous. You start off reading a page, then you need to click a link to read another topic to understand the initial topic, and then another link, and then you stear off to a similar topic, and then... before you know it you're reading about the Power puff girls
<blasenmich> what was the URL for the kernel reinstall?  the grub reinstall didn't help
<stlsaint> kernel reinstall?
<blasenmich> yes, another guy gave me a couple of links because I was having trouble booting my system... he gave me a link to a guide on how to reinstall the grub and kernel... looks like he's not online any more
<aveilleux> blasenmich: The logs for this room are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> aveilleux: good call
<aveilleux> blasenmich: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35
<blasenmich> thx......when I looked at the log, it stops right before that part of the conversation... do you have access to something I don't?
<aveilleux> blasenmuch: Yeah... I was there when he posted ;-)
<blasenmich> thx
 * phillw is back, but gets called away as working, if you need the links again I can post them, else just head over to where I keep my notes at http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=4
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-08
<blasenmich> I had one problem
<blasenmich> when I pointed the grub at the new kernel, it didn't come back with the exact same confirmation lines as your text.... no errors though is that a problem?
<seidos> how do i select objects in gimp?  i keep creating new text objects, instead of selecting the object that i want to modify.
<seidos> oh, i guess i have to select the layer, then the text object
<stlsaint> seidos: have i ever told you that youtube is awesome?!;
<seidos> i guess those other text objects are just not really existent
<seidos> stlsaint, is there an answer to my gimp question on there?
<seidos> stlsaint, i mean, i agree with you.  but why are you bringing it up?
<stlsaint> seidos: yes
<seidos> stlsaint, thanks for the tip.
<stlsaint> :D
<seidos> tips hurt
<stlsaint> seidos: what doesnt kill you makes you stronger :D
<seidos> stlsaint, we are all dying slowly.
<stlsaint> seidos: but while we are here we have youtube :D
<stlsaint> seidos: better yet we have gimp on youtube :D
<seidos> stlsaint, true.  but while we are all dying slowly, what isn't killing us that is making us stronger?
<stlsaint> tips
<seidos> i guess it depends how you define strength :)
<seidos> but maybe it depends.  maybe tips don't have to hurt.  i guess it depends on how they are inserted.  some medical personnel are better with injections than others.
<tenach> How do you find what version Xorg is?
<paultag> tenach: Xorg -version
<paultag> BBL
<tenach> thanks paultag
<tenach> :(
<paultag> <3 tenach
<paultag> BBL for realsie
<seidos> anyone have any ideas why my usb flash drive isn't mounting?
<aveilleux> seidos: Have you tried mounting it manually?
<seidos> aveilleux, no, not sure what the device name should be
<seidos> aveilleux, it's just mount devicename, right?
<aveilleux> seidos: you have to make a mount point directory, so sudo mkdir /media/usb
<aveilleux> seidos: Then sudo mount /dev/<devicename/partition_number> /media/usb
<seidos> ah lsusb to get the device name
<seidos> hmm, no, that doesn't seem to work
<aveilleux> seidos: what error do you get?
<seidos> aveilleux, i don't know where to get the devicename/partition_number
<aveilleux> seidos: How many internal hard drives do you have?
<seidos> just one
<seidos> i have my ipod/DAP connected too
<aveilleux> seidos: actually, can you pastebin the output of: ls /dev/sd* ?
<seidos> aveilleux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/490156/
<aveilleux> seidos: You have two partitions on your Flash drive?
<seidos> aveilleux, not that i know of
<seidos> maybe i should start gparted up
<aveilleux> seidos: Is it a U3 drive?
<seidos> aveilleux, yeah
<aveilleux> seidos: AH! That would explain it. U3 drives have two partitions on them.
<seidos> it's miraculously showing up in gparted now
<seidos> aveilleux, after i unplugged it to check if it was a u3 drive
<aveilleux> seidos: sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/usb
<seidos> in gparted it is listed as /dev/sdc1
<aveilleux> seidos: Oh, is it something else?
<aveilleux> Hmmm, I was wondering why there were only two drives.
<seidos> ah sdb1 and sdb2?
<seidos> i wonder if i could just make it one.
<aveilleux> seidos: No. sda* and sdb*
<seidos> sdb is my ipod/DAP
<aveilleux> seidos: I figured, but I saw no other drives
<seidos> well sdb1 and sdb2?
<seidos> er, no
<seidos> i guess that's all my DAP
<seidos> i just looked at gparted, and the flash is listed as /dev/sdc1
<aveilleux> seidos: the drive format is sd + X + N , where X is a letter and designates the physical drive, and N is a number and designates the partition
<seidos> aveilleux, sorry, i didn't understand the designations until now.  thanks.
<aveilleux> seidos: If it's an IDE drive, it's hdXN
<aveilleux> seidos: I believe...
<seidos> aveilleux, it's SATA i'm pretty sure...not sure if linux treats that as "ide".  i guess not.
<aveilleux> seidos: No, SATA is read as SCSI, which is where the s comes from. SD = SCSI Drive
<seidos> aveilleux, well, looks like mount wouldn't have worked anyway.  because only now /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1 are showing up
<aveilleux> Though it could really be changed to SATA because they have the same first letter :P
<aveilleux> seidos: Well give it a shot with sdc1
<seidos> aveilleux, it is already mounted as CRUZER
<aveilleux> seidos: So it was just not plugged in properly. Problem solved :3
<seidos> aveilleux, i guess, but the drive lights up O_o
<seidos> maybe the drive is faulty
<seidos> well thanks, at least i got a lesson in ls /dev/sd*
<seidos> and the scsi ide thing
<aveilleux> seidos: Indeed
<seidos> arg, now making the usb flash drive a start up disk isn't working
<seidos> hmmm, maybe it doesn't work if the flash drive is formatted with ext2
<seidos> that seems to have been the problem O_O
<seidos> i was trying to do tar -t backup-10.09.tar to list the contents of the file in a terminal, but it would just sit there
<hoober> hello
<hoober> i am the ultimate hack god master of the internet. however how do i run a .bundle extension file so it install on my 64 bit ubuntu
<hoober> i want to install the infamous vm player
<uchobby> Help! my Ubuntu box does not boot now. Some recent update I'm guessing.. I can boot from CD, I ran disk test, all OK, constantly restarts wtih error "Init:ureadahead main process (343) terminate with status 127" what should I do now?
<seidos> uchobby, when does the error happen?  before xorg starts?
<uchobby> at boot
<uchobby> before I see anything
<uchobby> well I see the PC logo screen then when the boot process starts, that error then it restarts again
<seidos> uchobby, well, you can try reinstalling from cd, without repartitioning/formatting.
<uchobby> that would not remove what I have?
<seidos> uchobby, i can't think of anything else.  i don't know if there is a failsafe option in grub for your installation.
<seidos> uchobby, well, your /home/username directory will stay intact
 * uchobby nods
<seidos> uchobby, do you have anything in any other directories you want backed up?
<seidos> uchobby, i'm not sure if it will work, but did you try accessing your local harddisk from the live cd?
<uchobby> I was able to back up my home directory with the boot CD
<uchobby> yes
<uchobby> and I had not trouble accessing the disk
<uchobby> I ran a full disk check with no errors as well
<seidos> uchobby, oh, then at least your data isn't an issue.
<seidos> uchobby, well, reinstalling will hopefully fix it.  i'm not sure how to make it work without reinstalling, unfortunately.
<uchobby> well all the stuff I did to get Ubuntu working and software installed etc..
<seidos> uchobby, you might want to back up you /var/log folder?  if you want to try to get some info on what might have caused the problem.
 * uchobby nods
<seidos> uchobby, you can try hitting the shift key when grub is starting, see if it might be a problem with a new kernel?
<seidos> before installing from livecd that is.
<uchobby> I got the grub menu! Progress
<uchobby> recovery mode maybe?
<seidos> uchobby, you can try recovery mode, and booting a different kernel?
<seidos> !tab | uchobby
<uchobby> so try the latest version in recovery first
<uchobby> ?
<seidos> er, uchobby you can use your "tab key" to complete my nick.  just type "se <tab>" and it should auto complete, that way the window alerts me when you are telling me something
<uchobby> if that fails, something up with the kernel update, try the older one, maybe in recovery?
<seidos> uchobby, right
<uchobby> seidos, OK
<uchobby> seidos, I tried recover mode boot on both versions and normal boot on the older, all result in the same error
<uchobby> as described, no change
<seidos> uchobby, hmmm, well it might not be an issue with the kernel per se
<uchobby> something wrong with HD I guess seidos
<uchobby> I'm giving up for the night, thank you for the help seidos
<seidos> uchobby, try installing.  only way you'll know if it's the HD.  good luck, and good night.
<uchobby> thank you seidos
<praktykant> Hey all. I would appreciate if some1 could tell me how to check what compiler flags where used when I installed (i.e. nagios) through apt-get install.
<seidos> praktykant, whoa, i have no idea.  i'm not even sure if this will help, but you can download the source for nagios and try compiling it yourself?
<seidos> praktykant, are you using the nagios3 package?
<praktykant> I`ve manage to get it running on ubuntu on test network and now need to get it done on slackware but the point is that the admin wants as minimalistic the system as it can be.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign . How are you ?
<Puck`> this looks greaT: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/announcing-tklbam
<uRock> If there is a grub pro in the house, this guy needs some specialty care, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9820872#post9820872
<Mohan_chml> ubot2: tell him to update grub
<ubot2> Mohan_chml: Error: I haven't seen him, I'll let you do the telling.
<ubot2> Mohan_chml: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mohan_chml> awww
<Mohan_chml> uRock: I told him to update
<uRock> cool, I didn't know that worked with wubi, thanx
<Mohan_chml> uRock: lets see what happens if he update
<uRock> Mohan_chml, yup
<Mohan_chml> sup uRock ?
<uRock> not much, getting my little one ready 4 school
<Mohan_chml> ah. okay!
<Mohan_chml> uRock: I think people don't respond to a thread if they find their problem solver
<Mohan_chml> L.
<Mohan_chml> :/
<Silver_Fox_> That is how it generally goes Mohan_chml . You will get use to it
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: but people must be aware that people will use the forums in the future and they must say that their problem is solver so that the thread will be meaningful
<Mohan_chml> err solved*
<uRock> Mohan_chml, I figured there would be more questions from the OP.
<uRock> at the same time, if he/she is playing with Back|Track, then I would hope that the simple stuff would be easy
<Mohan_chml> yeah! coz backtrack is a nice OS to learn ethical hacking (:
<Silver_Fox_> Godbye
<uRock> lol, it is a piece of work that takes more than entry level knowledge to use
<uRock> I gave it a whirl a while back and even with learning a bit about network forensics, that OS is still beyond me
<Mohan_chml> :o
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sick_fox> hi
<Mohan_chml> hey guys! hows life?
<sick_fox> still alive
<sick_fox> :)
<sick_fox> what about U
<Mohan_chml> sick_fox: dead before 4 hours :(
<sick_fox> Mohan_chml :( but now alive I hope
<Mohan_chml> idk
<sick_fox> idk stands for ?
<Mohan_chml> I dont know
<hobgoblin> then why say it ;)
<sick_fox> R U using Ubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> hello hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> sick_fox: I am not using ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> hows life hobgoblin ?
<hobgoblin> same old
<Mohan_chml> children?
<sick_fox> too yuing for them
<sick_fox> *young
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: they are good - at least I assume the eldest two are anyway
<hobgoblin> sick_fox: what do you mean?
<sick_fox> I m too young for children
<sick_fox> :)
<hobgoblin> oic :)
<hobgoblin> sick_fox: so - are you after help with something ?
<sick_fox> hobgoblin yes I am - I wanted to register my nick, I ve done it now
<sick_fox> Thanks with help to all
<hobgoblin> aah - k
<sick_fox> hobgoblin yes k (they say sometimes)
<sick_fox> hobgoblin but thats an opinion
<hobgoblin> many things are
<sick_fox> :)
<Mohan_chml> Night all (:
<sick_fox> what is the time in your room? ;-)
<hobgoblin> sick_fox: http://time.is/UTC
<sick_fox> hobgoblin I too lazy to click it
<sick_fox> i'm
<hobgoblin> well do date -u in a terminal - it'll be the same
<sick_fox> hobgoblin and U know what? I have a question - is there a soft for packaging java program to deb package? I mean something you click and then it is autmatically installed
<hobgoblin> to install java?
<hobgoblin> or create a .deb ?
<sick_fox> I have several java class files and I wanna create a deb
<sick_fox> to distribute the program nicely
<hobgoblin> no idea I'm afraid
<sick_fox> hobgoblin doesnt matter - it was just a question
<hobgoblin> there's a howto here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<hobgoblin> anyway - enough for me
<sick_fox> thanks I ll read it later
<sick_fox> maybe it could help me
<linut> I have a problem with Ubuntu Tweak in Karmic
<linut> I took out and reinstalled
<linut> no good still
<linut> any ideas?
<seidos> linut, i'm not ignoring you, i've just never used ubuntu tweak
<hihihi100> hi, can u heko with sound problems?
<seidos> hihihi100, what's the problem?
<hihihi100> weiil i am trying to get a midi piano player to work, to not avail so far
<hihihi100> i recently installed some ALSA packages, I believe thats when my probkem started
<seidos> hihihi100, oh goodness, that sounds complicated.
<hihihi100> colume is always shown as muted
<hihihi100> volume*
<seidos> hihihi100, don't you need a driver for your midi piano?  you want to be able to play you keyboard and hear the sound from your computers speakers?
<seidos> hihihi100, how are you connecting the midi piano to the computer?
<hihihi100> right, thats what I want, I have downloaded alsa-driver-1.0.23, but I dont know what t type in the terminal to actually install it
<hihihi100> no, not an "external" midi piano, I use virtual midi piano keyboard
<seidos> hihihi100, i don't know what a 'virtual' midi piano is.  but i am intrigued.
<harrisonk> anyone here use usbmodeswich?
<hihihi100> i have been following the instructions found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<seidos> hihihi100, i've never seen this how to before.  and honestly, i don't know what you are trying to accomplish.
<hihihi100> the aim is to use the key of my keyboard as if they were the keys of a piano
<hihihi100> actually the software can be found in the repositories
<seidos> hihihi100, ohhhh
<seidos> hihihi100, there was another how to a friend found, but i couldn't get jackd working.  let me see if i can find a link for you
<hihihi100> jack, yeah, dor some reason i also downloaded that
<hihihi100> for
<seidos> hihihi100, try these instructions:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003466
<seidos> hihihi100, messing with alsa is probably way too complicated if you're starting out.
<hihihi100> looks good
<seidos> hihihi100, if you're like me, and don't have luck, you can try this out:  http://www.virtualpiano.net/
<harrisonk> is there any way to switch desktop evironments without using the gdm?
<seidos> what does gdm have to do with switching desktop environments?
<harrisonk> or the login screen utillity
<harrisonk> also is anyone here good at reading syslog files?
<harrisonk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/489914/
<seidos> harrisonk, well the login screen gives you options to select a different environment.  what environment are you trying to select?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-09
<harrisonk> its not that I can't switch its that I can't unlock the window
<seidos> so you don't have the password?
<seidos> harrisonk, i'm looking at the syslog file, what are we looking for?
<harrisonk> a crash some where
<harrisonk> its a friends computer I am trying to fix
<seidos> harrisonk, have you searched the file for the word "error" yet?
<harrisonk> I think it has somthing to do with X
<harrisonk> I might have, Did you?
<seidos> yeah, i'm doing it now.  i don't know what device "sr0" is
<seidos> i would think that anything that might have caused the crash would be logged as "error"
<harrisonk> I just did and there are lots but They might not be realated to the system crashing
<harrisonk> seidos what browser are you using?
<seidos> harrisonk, this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678096 says sr0 is probably just a dirty optical drive, so, nevermind that.
<seidos> harrisonk, firefox, why?
<seidos> harrisonk, when did the system crash?
<harrisonk> it crashes often at unexpected times
<harrisonk> about the browser in chrome the word search funtion shows where the found words are on the scroll bar
<seidos> i don't know, i'm not that good at reading the syslog.  but it doesn't look like it logged anything that is necessarily causing the problem.
<seidos> harrisonk, i don't use chrome because i can't select my own colors for web pages
<seidos> harrisonk, maybe try to use the system without attaching removable devices, and using the optical drive?  see if you can recreate the problem?
<seidos> or just don't use the optical drive, keep the other drives attached
<seidos> see if it happens that way
<harrison> seidos sorry my laptop battery died
<harrisonk> about 2/3 of the way throught the log there are errors galore
<seidos> harrisonk, my laptop battery is truly dead.  it can no longer hold a decent charge.
<seidos> harrisonk, sr0 i/o errors?
<harrisonk> my friend did say that she had problems with the cd drive not reading cds
<seidos> well, that could be a hardware problem
<seidos> if you have an extra optical drive, you can swap it out see if the errors persist
<seidos> maybe the optical drive errors are related to the system crash?
<harrisonk> at around sep 7 12:17:42 there might be the sulution to the problem
<harrisonk> no the optical drive bearly gets used
<seidos> 42.
<seidos> i don't know what bonobo-activation-server is.
<harrisonk> around there I just picked that time to get to that area
<seidos> harrisonk, you might be right.  it does appear that bonobo-activation-server is a necessary component for gnome
<harrisonk> also my friend said that banging the mouse around helped with the crashes and right before the gpu hangs the mouse is doing something
<seidos> harrisonk, did your friend upgrade her kernel?  maybe try booting with a different kernel from grub?  i noticed i915 errors also
<harrisonk> it happened right from the start with 10.04. 9.10 worked perfectly except the usb modem she recived doesn't connect in 9.10
<seidos> harrisonk, can you do an alt-f1 to got a terminal when the desktop sessions crashes?
<harrisonk> no
<harrisonk> it goes to a screen with the ubuntu above the 5 dots and flashes betwean that and a screen with black bars
<seidos> i've had bad luck with 10.04 as well.  i thought it was my hardware though.
<seidos> harrisonk, is it a desktop? or a laptop?
<seidos> if you can't get to the login screen, then the error is occurring before xorg.
<harrisonk> its a desktop
<harrisonk> she can login and do things like that its just the desktop crashes from time to time
<harrisonk> seidos you might be right about the sr0 being some of the problem
<seidos> harrisonk, i don't know.  i didn't catch those i915 errors.  it would be interesting to see if the system could run in a terminal without crashing.
<seidos> it sounds like a video driver error.  i don't know about the i915, i'm pretty sure the drivers are included in the kernel.
<seidos> i have an intel gm960/965
<harrisonk> in one of the logs she sent me I found that device sr0 had a problem right before the system rebooted but in the log you see it looks diferent
<harrisonk> the other log is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/489758/
<harrisonk> what was that ubuntuforums thread about sr0?
<seidos> harrisonk, it just said that sr0 is usually an optical drive
<seidos> harrisonk, i have to wash dishes, brb
<harrisonk> okay
<seidos> harrisonk, i'm back
<harrisonk> that was quick
<harrisonk> for washing dishes
<seidos> there weren't that many
<harrisonk> I found the ubuntuforums page
<seidos> harrisonk, i don't see how sr0 would cause a desktop crash.  let me clarify, it crashes the whole system?  so is it a freeze or a reset?
<harrisonk> a freeze
<harrisonk> the reboot is by the button on the front of the computer
<seidos> harrisonk, have you considered installing the karmic kernel, to see what that does?
<seidos> harrisonk, a reset can occur as a result of an error
<harrisonk> ?
<harrisonk> Karmic is already installed
<seidos> harrisonk, earlier you said 10.04 was installed.  you are using kernel 2.6.32, that's the lucid kernel
<seidos> harrisonk, 9.10 is karmic koala, 10.04 is lucid lynx?
<harrisonk> sorry I had a mixup there
<harrisonk> it's 8 PM here and I am not quite awake
<seidos> well, actually, using the karmic kernel in 10.04 is probably a bad idea
<seidos> some software might not work.  it would probably be better just to install 9.10 again.
<harrisonk> what about installing the lucid kernel in karmic?
<seidos> harrisonk, you would still have problems with certain software packages, i mean, it's your system, you can try whatever you want, really.
<seidos> harrisonk, i had installed kernel 2.6.30 in jaunty, and couldn't get virtual box to work, but otherwise the system was fine.
<harrisonk> 9.10 won't work unless an at&t usb modem works with it.
<seidos> the at&t usb modem works with 10.04?
<harrisonk> yes
<harrisonk> not 9.10
<seidos> my thinking is that the problem you are having is caused by a driver issue with the i915 graphics chip in the system
<harrisonk> posibly
<seidos> you could try kernel 2.6.32 in karmic, just to confirm if the problem is with the kernel
<seidos> if it is, you should create a bug in launchpad.  i could help with you with creating the bug if you'd like.
<harrisonk> the expantion is limited to 3 pci slots, so to use a video card it would be a pci one
<harrisonk> yes please, its just the computer is an hour away
<harrisonk> would that be a problem?
 * harrisonk is away for a moment
<seidos> harrisonk, the computer being an hour away, i don't know if it's a problem.  is it a problem for you?
<johnny_> I'm trying to install vmware server on ubuntu server and I'm Stuck
 * harrisonk is back
<harrisonk> lets go with the bug report
<seidos> harrisonk, all right.  http://launchpad.net/ubuntu.  you can search to see if there is already a bug for your problem.
<johnny_> Can anyone help with getting vmware for ubuntu installed?
<seidos> johnny_, vmware isn't free software is it?
<johnny_> Yes
<seidos> johnny_, does vmware offer support?
<johnny_> They provide you with a key for both windows and linux
<johnny_> yes they charge for it.
<johnny_> I want to play aroud with it and see how it works
<seidos> johnny_, you could try #vmware.  they might be more help.
<johnny_> o'okay thatnsk
<seidos> harrisonk, sorry, here's a more specific link
<seidos> harrisonk, are you suspending the system before it crashes?
<harrisonk> no you can be working away and poof it crashes
<harrisonk> seidos still there?
<seidos> harrisonk, yeah, i'm search launchpad to see if someone else created a bug similar to yours, but i can't find anything.
<harrisonk> okay did you search for i915
<seidos> harrisonk, yeah, i searched for "i915 crash" and "10.04 crash" but nothing really seems like a hit
<seidos> harrisonk, what kind of video chipset do you have on your personal system?
<harrisonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/528467
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 528467 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[i855] GPU hung (drm i915 intel) on Lucid Lynx (affects: 74) (dups: 2) (heat: 246)" [High,Confirmed]
<harrisonk> I honestly don't know.
<seidos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/563455
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563455 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobo123> If I have a movie-dvd that ubuntu refuses to read, what can I do? (I can see other movie-dvds and play them in vlc)
<seidos> harrisonk, in this bug, a reinstall of lucid is said to fix the problem.
<seidos> bobo123, er, i've heard of this problem before.  i think there is a directory that you have to empty or something
<bobo123> ok....?
<bobo123> some .hidden directoy in my homedirectory or?
<seidos> bobo123, scratch that.  i don't remember now.  i am checking the forums:  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264978
<bobo123> ok
<harrisonk> seidos what bug?
<seidos> harrisonk, this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/563455
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563455 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seidos> harrisonk, was going to ask, was your install an upgrade to 10.04 from karmic?  or a clean install?
<seidos> bobo123, from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194469.html:  Looks like you don't have libdvdread3 installed. You can search for it in Synaptic. Install it.
<seidos> Then run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh".
<harrisonk> seidos I submited a bug.
<harrisonk> I will wait and see what happens and maybe come back here and ask again.
 * harrisonk is offline
<bobo123> seidos: I have libdvdread4 installed though... but no 3
<seidos> bobo123, what error do you get?  i am just going to google it, since i don't watch dvd discs on my laptop.
<stlsaint> bobo123: what aer you trying to do?
<stlsaint> bobo123: do you have libdvdcss installed
<stlsaint> bobo123: your going to need that ^^ to play encrypted movies
<bobo123> yes I have libdvdread4, libdvdnav4 and libdvdcss2 installed
<stlsaint> brb shower time
<seidos> bobo123, can you take a screen shot of the error and post it on http://imagebin.org?
<seidos> i just need something specific to search for on google.
<bobo123> when I play other dvds (and they work fines), when I insert them in to the drive the filemanager opens a window for that disk btw, but not when I insert this disk. I have played it on another computer with windows so it shouldn't be a bad disk. (I havent tried with windows on this computer though)
<bobo123> ok I make some screenshots
<seidos> i just want the specific error in totem, if there is one
<seidos> and what movie
<pedro3005> bobo123, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<bobo123> wait while I look.
<bobo123> http://imagebin.org/113307   small errormessage in swedish that isn't verry important.
<bobo123> http://imagebin.org/113308  the message window ← this is the interesting one I guess
<bobo123> http://imagebin.org/113309  the message window but with information level set to 2 instead
<bobo123> If I check 'no dvd-menus' checkbox I get these instead: http://imagebin.org/113311  and  http://imagebin.org/113313
<stlsaint> yea, gotta get those ubuntu-restricted-extras
<seidos> bobo123, a quick way, just type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in terminal
<bobo123> pedro3005: no I don't have the metapackage ubuntu-restricted-extras installed since I don't want to have java installed. The packages that is non-java that it depends on seems to be gstreamer0.10-pitfdll, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, libmp4v2-0. It allso mentions upgrading of 'tzdata'. Perhaps I should install those?
<pedro3005> bobo123, couldn't hurt
<bobo123> seidos, pedro3005, now I have installed them but no difference.
<seidos> bobo123, why not install ubuntu-restricted-extras, see if that fixes the problem, if it does, you can remove the java stuff you don't want?
<bobo123> seidos: I have installed all ubuntu-restricted-extras that is not java now so it shouldn't mather now...
<aveilleux> seidos, bobo123: What seems to be the problem?
<bobo123> when I try open it in gnome mplayer instead of vlc I get this message "Couldn't open DVD device:  to socket. mplayer: No such file or directory. Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control. libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access. libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss. libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading. Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd (No medium found). No str
<bobo123> same text here with linebreaks http://paste.ubuntu.com/490665/
<seidos> bobo123, what dvd is it?
<aveilleux> bobo123: did you run the install-css script?
<bobo123> seidos: it is some stupid for-kids-video that my sister want to look at that she borrowed from a friend "Pauline på bondgården/op de Borderij" seems to be two-language Swedish/Dutch. It allso says EDITION ATLAS (c)2007 nomet management services (c)2007 ASTER
<bobo123> allso is printed on it PAL and ALL ZONES
<bobo123> aveilleux: yes
<seidos> bobo123, did you install w32codecs?  it is supposed to be included in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aveilleux> bobo123: It sounds like the DVD you're trying to play isn't encoded for the US (NTSC is most of North America)
<seidos> bobo123, i'm assuming you are using a standard 32bit install of ubuntu
<bobo123> aveilleux: it was libdvdread4/install-css though, not 3... I guess it is just newer? here is the output from when I was running that; http://paste.ubuntu.com/490669/
<bobo123> seidos: yes it is standard 32bit ubuntu 10.04
<aveilleux> bobo123: Wait, you're Swedish? That would have been nice to know haha. Disregard my conclusion.
<bobo123> seidos: I can't find any package w32codecs in synaptic... perhaps I am missing some repository?
<seidos> bobo123, try "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" in a terminal
<aveilleux> bobo123: You have to install the Medibuntu repository. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bobo123> seidos: when I do it answers http://paste.ubuntu.com/490672/   that translated to english whould be "Package w32codecs is not available, but another package refers to it. This could mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is available from other sources E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<bobo123> aveilleux: yeah I will try Medibuntu repository now
<seidos> bobo123, if that doesn't work, you can try out this guide for anything we all might have missed:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#DVD_Playback_Capability
<bobo123> now I have installed medibuntu-repository and w32codecs. seems to be a nice pack of divx/quicktime/realvideo/windowsmedia etc codecs
 * bobo123 wishes the authentication keys for all these extra repositories was in ubuntu from the start.... (not the repositories but the the keys)
<seidos> i think i'm going to have to install some food in a minute :)
<bobo123> hehehe
<seidos> bobo123, me too, but i think there are copyright problems. :(
<bdogg> can someone help me out with rhythmbox plugin?
<bdogg> the upnp one?
<seidos> bdogg, i would, but i don't know what upnp is
<bdogg> http://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/RhythmBox
<bobo123> upnp is a somewhat badly named protocol for punching holes in your firewall/homerouter
<bdogg> this plugin
<seidos> oh, *that* upnp.  universal plug 'n play?
<bdogg> i just want to stream my music to my xbox
<bdogg> but i dont know how to configure the plugin to do that
<bobo123> I can't think of anya other upnp ... are there others?
<seidos> bobo123, probably not.  i was just surprised to hear it.  i haven't heard it in awhile, and didn't know it related to rhythmbox
<bdogg> its included with the maverick rhythmbox
<seidos> bdogg, can't you just use samba to share your files on your network, then tell your xbox to play them from there?
<seidos> files == mp3 files
<bdogg> O.o
<bdogg> whats samba
<bobo123> I guess if you want to stream *from* rhythmbox (didn't know it was possible) to a computer *outside* your home network, you would need upnp (or open up the ports manually), but I guess your xbox are at your home? you shouldn't need upnp then.... right?
<seidos> samba is a file server for sharing files.  i haven't used it in years though, but i think it should work.
<bdogg> yes
<bdogg> so samba?
<bdogg> any tips?
<seidos> bobo123, that's true, it would be on the same LAN
<bdogg> yes its on the same network
<seidos> bdogg, you could try sudo apt-get install samba, then google for "ubuntu samba guide"
<bdogg> will do
<seidos> bdogg, good luck, come back and let us know how it goes :)
<bdogg> kk
<seidos> brb need to install food into my stomach
<bobo123> bdogg: (samba = smb = cifs = the normal file&printer sharing in windows etc)
<bdogg> sudo apt-get install sandwich?
<bobo123> :-D
<seidos> sudo apt-get install sandwich && sudo apt-get install tornado
<bdogg> lol why tornado?
<bdogg> is that some sort of snack or somthing?
<seidos> tornado is like this brand of taquito
<bdogg> chips?
<bdogg> whats taquito? lol im hispanic... tacos?
<bdogg> lol
<bobo123> they swirl around in your stomach around round round... or? ;-)
<seidos> kind of like this:  http://www.elmonterey.com/mexicanrecipes/quickcombos/
<seidos> why am i still sitting here?!
<bdogg> lol go! go eat!
<bobo123> I hope the sandwich&tornado was good seidos :-)
<seidos> bobo123, it was good thanks for asking.
<bobo123> Now that I'v read some more I guess the unplayable dvd here is probably having some evil™ copy protection like ARccOS or something I guess so we can't see it without using some special (windows) ripping program first :-/
<seidos> bobo123, only a windows ripping program?  for your kid dvd?
<bobo123> I don't know. I guess there must be something for linux too.
<seidos> bobo123, i don't know, there was something about dvd ripping software in ubuntu in that guide i sent you.
<bobo123> and strange that least interesting things are hardest too see :-D
<seidos> <whisper>but i closed it</whisper>
<bobo123> hehe
<seidos> bobo123, it's like that with other least interesting things.  like math.  it is hard for me to see math.
<bobo123> hahaha
<bobo123> oh math is simple. 1+2*3 and differentials of functions...
<seidos> it's easy for me up until double and triple integrals.
<Sharla> I am having problems with my wireless connection
<seidos> well, as long as i can remember the axioms and theorems
<seidos> Sharla, what ver of ubuntu?
<Sharla> Netbook remix
<aveilleux> Sharla: What kind of problems are you having?
<aveilleux> Sharla: Also, which version of UNR... 9.10, 10.04, etc
<Sharla> it won't connect. it acts like it is searching, then says disconnected
<aveilleux> Sharla: Do you use encryption/security on your wireless network
<aveilleux> ?*
<seidos> hmmm, i've had that happen with my wireless chipset
<seidos> it's an atheros 5001
<Sharla> I just downloaded it a few weeks ago
<Sharla> i am new to this so i don't know what version
<aveilleux> Sharla: So you're using 10.04.
<Sharla> the network is encrypted, and I don't get an error when I type my passphrase
<aveilleux> Sharla: Can you open Terminal and run the following command: lspci -v | less
<aveilleux> Sharla: Then paste the output at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/.
<aveilleux> er, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ (without the period)
<Sharla> after the first command, it won't let me type the http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<aveilleux> Sharla: Try this. lspci -v | less > wireless.txt
<aveilleux> Sharla: Then upen your Home directory (Places > Home Folder) and open the text file wireless.txt
<aveilleux> Then paste its contents into the box at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<aveilleux> upen -> open
<Sharla> that command didn't do anything
<seidos> Sharla, lspci | grep Ethernet in a terminal?
<Sharla> i don't think i know enough about programming to even be in here. :(
<Sharla> i was advised to install ubuntu on my new netbook because it would take less memory than windows but i didn't realize it would be troublesome to set up
<Sharla> i appreciate the help guys but i have no idea what any of it means.
<seidos> Sharla, we're trying to figure out what wireless chipset you have.
<seidos> Sharla, there's no problem.  we're all just sharing our computer experience :)
<aveilleux> Sharla: I'm not asking you to program. Do you know how to copy text from the Terminal?
<Sharla> i know and I appreciate it
<Sharla> well I'm chatting on my desktop
<Sharla> with my netbook in front of me
<seidos> Sharla, would you like to start with something simpler?
<Sharla> sure, like what?
<seidos> Sharla, is there a button or a switch to turn off the wireless on your netbook?
<Sharla> yes, and i did try to make sure it is on
<Sharla> the light was flashing earlier when it was trying to connect
<aveilleux> Sharla: Are you making sure all the symbols are correct? | is a bar, not a lowercase L.
<Sharla> Yes, I typed it that way
<Sharla> are they case sensitive?
<aveilleux> Sharla: Yes, very
<aveilleux> Sharla: All commands in Linux are lowercase, with a few exceptions
<Sharla> OK that is how i typed it
<Sharla> i will try to log in to chat on the netbook since i'm wired in right now.
<aveilleux> Sharla: Can you get to your Home folder? It's like My Documents in Windows.
<Sharla> OK
<Sharla> looking at it now
<Sharla> it only has one other folder in it, the one withmy username
<aveilleux> Erm, yes. That's the one I'm talking about.
<Sharla> OK
<aveilleux> Sharla: See the file wireless.txt in it?
<Sharla> yes
<sthd56> hello
<sthd56> could anyone help me setup a ubuntu vps?
<aveilleux> Sharla: Open it, then copy and paste its contents into the pastebin I linked earlier
<aveilleux> sthd56: Is this a standard Ubuntu install?
<sthd56> yea, it's already installed I'm just trying to change the port which putty connects on
<sthd56> i tried editing the sshd_config but i keep getting fatal errors when using that port
<Sharla> OK I am going to try switching to chat from the netbook
<Sharla> do you need ALL the info in that wireless text file?
<Sharla> is that safe?
<aveilleux> Sharla: nothing in there can bring you any harm. It's just hardware diagnostic information.
<Sharla> OK
<Sharla> OK that's me, firecracker. Logging out on this screen.
<sdrennan> Can anyone tell me how to change my time zone?
<aveilleux> sdrennan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<sdrennan> Thanks let me look there
<aveilleux> sthd56: Networking in general isn't my strong point, but here's a good starting point for VPNs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<firecracker> ok pasted
<aveilleux> firecracker: I need the Pastebin link to look at it....
<firecracker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490708/
<aveilleux> sthd56: Wait no, you said VPS, not VPN. My mistake.
<sthd56> yea
<seidos> Sarla, we have the same wireless chip :)
<sthd56> right now im connecting with putty on the default port 22 and I would like to change that
<aveilleux> sthd56: http://forums.spry.com/centos-fedora-redhat/98-change-ssh-port.html  This forum post was linked to from a guide I found
<sthd56> ok i'll take a look thanks
<firecracker> seidos: is that a good thing? should i not be having any trouble with it?
<sdrennan> I don't have the option to adjust time and date. System/Admin/Time and Date is ghosted. It doesn't give me an option to authenticate.
<aveilleux> sdrennan: Is this the normal Ubuntu install, or Netbook Remix?
<sdrennan> Normal on a notebook
<aveilleux> sdrennan: Let me get my Ubuntu machine up
<seidos> firecracker, we have the same wireless chip.  what works for me when i can't connect to the access point, is i have to turn off wireless on the network icon by right clicking and de-selecting wireless, then i have to turn off the wireless button/switch on the outside of my laptop.  leave it for a few seconds, then turn everything back on, and it works \o/
<firecracker> interesting
<sthd56> that guide seems to be for redhat how do i reload a service in ubuntu?
<firecracker> wonder if i can try that without unplugging the wire?
<aveilleux> sthd56: sudo service <name> restart
<seidos> firecracker, yeah, shouldn't be a problem
<sthd56> ok thanks
<seidos> firecracker, it's a good thing because i know a work around, as for whether you should have problems, that's kind of a political/philosophical/technological question O_o
<sdrennan> aveilleux I have ran TXSELECT at the prompt but I no speak the Lynux language
<sdrennan> :)
<firecracker> well i have three motorcycles, two jeeps and two vintage vehicles. so i am used to workarounds and stuff that breaks. i am just clueless when it comes to electronics
<seidos> firecracker, i used to have a ninja 250, but i had to sell it :(
<sthd56> ok the port was changed thank you so much
<aveilleux> sdrennan: txselect? Just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure yzdata
<aveilleux> sdrennan: that
<aveilleux> 's so much easier
<firecracker> my marauder is about ready to go down the road
 * aveilleux fumes at the stupid location of the Mac's Return key
<seidos> maurader?  what is it like 1200cc?
<firecracker> 800
<firecracker> it is the cursed bike
<sdrennan> ment TZSELECT i'll try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure yzdata
<seidos> my clutch lever broke on my ninja 250 when i had it.  i replaced it myself, thankfully they had the part at the shop.
<seidos> firecracker, i'm scared to ask, but did it work?
<firecracker> not yet
<firecracker> it is still trying
<aveilleux> sdrennan: but it's a GUI-based system... what do you need help with?
<firecracker> it has asked me for my passphrase twice
<firecracker> and the little waves are still going
<sdrennan> Can't change time zone
<sdrennan>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure yzdata says not installed
<aveilleux> sdrennan: Did you sudo?
<aveilleux> ....
<aveilleux> tzdata
<seidos> firecracker, it asked for your pass phrase twice, that's a bad sign.  when i turn off wireless in software, then turn off the hardware switch, after i turn both back on, it works fine.
<aveilleux> not yzdata
<sdrennan> going back in
<sdrennan> what does "must be run as root" mean
<aveilleux> sdrennan: It means put "sudo" in front of the command, like I said the first time
<firecracker> Ok i disabled the wireless
<firecracker> but now i can't get it to come back on
<sdrennan> I'm not used to this language but it says its where i want it. Will I have to restart to change the time on the clock?
<aveilleux> sdrennan: Logging out and logging back in should do it.
<sdrennan> Thanks a million. let me see what happens.
<firecracker> leaving briefly to restart machine
<firecracker> not letting me turnt he wireless back on
<seidos> firecracker, well, rebooting should definitely get it working again, but the trick is to get it working without rebooting :/
<dirgan> hello
<aveilleux> hello dirgan
<firecracker> no luck
<dirgan> hello everybody
<firecracker> about ready to pitch this thing out the door
<seidos> firecracker, restarting didn't get it connect to your wireless network?
<firecracker> no.
<firecracker> twice.
<firecracker> and now i'm getting the "i told you so" speech
<firecracker> but i already erased windows from my machine
<firecracker> and i just want to use my computer
<firecracker> sorry
<seidos> well, you made the morally correct choice.
<seidos> unless you're really a fan of the bill and melinda gates foundation O_o
<aveilleux> firecracker: Just making sure, did you make sure to flip the switch back on and re-enable the wireless by right-clicking the icon?
<seidos> firecracker, i'm trying to think of the next step.
<aveilleux> firecracker: You can't do this if the machine is plugged in, I don't think
<firecracker> oh i thought i could???
<firecracker> Yes i did both of those steps
<seidos> firecracker, i could've been wrong.  i haven't actually tried it on my laptop.
<firecracker> Ok going to unplug and try it
<seidos> firecracker, i assumed the ubuntu magic would let you connect to the wireless network.
<firecracker> if only
<seidos> let me try it here at home, and see what happens
<firecracker> well
<firecracker> apparently it was the router itself.
<firecracker> rebooted that, and voila.
<firecracker> *#&@$^(@*(@!*!@#*&@#*&!(@(*!^#@W$^*(@#!( hardware.
<firecracker> sorry for the dumb questions, and thanks everyone for your help.
<dirgan> may i Ask why geforce 8400 gs won' work for 10.04 version?
<seidos> well, that was an interesting experiment
<seidos> it looks like connecting to wired while i was already connected to wireless disconnected me from irc?
<seidos> i had two ip's though according to ifconfig
<aveilleux> dirgan: The 8400 GS is supported through the nvidia-glx driver
<dirgan> no its not mate..
<dirgan> compiz won't work tough
<aveilleux> dirgan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/nvidia-glx-185/185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Puck`> hello Silver_Fox_
<Puck`> (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck` . How are you?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: oh, all happy happy happy!
<Puck`> I got my new Android phone yesterday
<Puck`> so i have a new toy (:
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<Puck`> :D:D
<Puck`> i got the iphone like Samsung Galaxy S
<Silver_Fox_> I was just looking at that on google news
<Silver_Fox_> Oh wait, I was looking at the Galaxy Tab
<Silver_Fox_> My mistake.
<Puck`> oh
<Puck`> ((:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello smeag0l  =] It has been sometime
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<smeag0l> hello Silver_Fox_ i am doing excelent 24 days :)
<Silver_Fox_> That is fantastic to hear smeag0l !
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<Silver_Fox_> Well done
<Silver_Fox_> \o/
<smeag0l> thank you Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<smeag0l> how are you Silver_Fox_ ?
<Silver_Fox_> I too am feeling good =]  Thank you
<smeag0l> glad to hear =}
<Silver_Fox_> Its pedro3005 !
<pedro3005> hello Silver_Fox_
<smeag0l> heh hi pedro3005 how are you ?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005  =]
<pedro3005> hi smeag0l , I'm doing well
<pedro3005> and you people?
<smeag0l> glad to hear pedro3005 =] excelent thank you
<seidos> smeag0l, the precious was food today
<smeag0l> no i got in my neckless around my neck :-)
<smeag0l> *it
<smeag0l> what ever you just don t put it on the ring want s to be found
<smeag0l> litarally
<smeag0l> *literally
<Silver_Fox_> Hahaha
<Silver_Fox_> I wear a ring,  am I in danger?
<smeag0l> hahahahaha lol
<smeag0l> no because i got the one ring to rule em all and in darkness bind em together
<Silver_Fox_> My precious....
<smeag0l> you i am really not gollum i am frodo underhill :)
<Silver_Fox_> I wants it
<smeag0l> *se
<smeag0l> it came to us why shouldn t we want it
<Silver_Fox_> Anyone seen google today? That page refresh is annoying
<smeag0l> no i haven t
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, yes, I saw tha
<pedro3005> that*
<pedro3005> google instant, they call it
<Silver_Fox_> Yep,  I call it annoying. It is now disabled
 * smeag0l is looking forward to 02:30 pm music teaching :-)
<pedro3005> smeag0l, you're teaching?
<Silver_Fox_> You play an instrument ?
<smeag0l> i am being tought ! guitar and maybe i will learn to play drums
<pedro3005> that's nice, I play guitar and drums
<pedro3005> how long have you been playing?
<smeag0l> cool pedro3005 :)
<smeag0l> since 2007
<pedro3005> also, drums is harder than it looks, don't be fooled. I've heard people saying they think drums should be easy
<smeag0l> no drums i just started 3 weeks ago
<Silver_Fox_> I have a guitar. I suck at it though ;)
<smeag0l> i know pedro3005 but yo know The world is full of facinating problems waiting to be solved
<Silver_Fox_> Much better on Piano though
<pedro3005> I think drums can be very fun to play in a band, but a guitar is more fun to play alone
<Puck`> and girls love the guitarist more
<Puck`> :P
<Silver_Fox_> Really?
<Silver_Fox_> Interesting
<smeag0l> yes a giutar is a very nice instrument to play alone
<pedro3005> smeag0l, you play acoustic or electric?
<smeag0l> both
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<pedro3005> smeag0l, there's a very nice Bach piece to play on the acoustic, called Bourrée
<smeag0l> got 4 guitars
<smeag0l> okay i didnt know that
<pedro3005> http://www.scribd.com/doc/6207525/Bourree-in-E-minor-BWV-996-for-Guitar-sheet-music-and-TAB- :)
<smeag0l> thank you Silver_Fox_ :)
<pedro3005> I've been trying to learn it
<smeag0l> sweet
<pedro3005> it's so beautiful, Bach was damn good
<smeag0l> i personally Love Vivaldi The Four Seasons
<smeag0l> dont really know Bach
<Silver_Fox_> oh my
<Silver_Fox_> Bcah is brilliant!
<Silver_Fox_> So's Bach ;)
<smeag0l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU Wagner - RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES - Furtwangler
<Silver_Fox_> WIN
<smeag0l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhaFINynWqY&feature=related Stairway to Heaven on classical guitar
<smeag0l> gtg cyal
<belkyns> How much need HDD space for ubuntu 10.04?
<belkyns> sorry for my english
<Mohan_chml> belkyns: 15 Gb will be (more than) enough. and if you have low RAM size allocate swap area
<Abhijeet> kernel accidently deleted in ubuntu 10.10 grub menu  not showing the kernel how can i recover my files
<Silver_Fox_> Try using a live cd / usb
<Abhijeet> can i install the kernel using the grub menu
<Silver_Fox_> None of the older kernals are listed?
<Silver_Fox_> Just to be clear
<Abhijeet> no only memory diagnostic menu is displayed
<Abhijeet> pleae hlp me
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet: did you actually delete the kernel?
<hobgoblin> or just from grub ?
<Abhijeet> i don't know but when i restarted there was nothing in the grub menu , there was only the memory diagnostic tools and the windows xp menu .
<hobgoblin> mmm - could be a bug in 10.10 as it's not released to production and has only just gone beta - #ubuntu+1 might be a useful port of call
<Abhijeet> but ive been using it from one month
<hobgoblin> or a trawl of the maverick forum even - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<hobgoblin> well I have to say if you can't deal with this then maybe you should be using a released version and not a development one
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet: maybe try a chroot from a livecd and then install the kernels from there
<Abhijeet> please gime details of the 'chroot'
<Silver_Fox_> !chroot
<ubot2> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Abhijeet> how linux kernel can be installed using chroot
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet: I've never used it I'm afraid - but I think that once you have the chroot environment you should be able to use apt-get or aptitude to install the kernel, assuming that you have installed aptitude as it appears to not be a default anymore
<Abhijeet> please give me proper sequence, as im knew to  ubuntu
<hobgoblin> Abhijeet: I don't know - and again I wonder at the wisdom in using a dev version - try the dev channel - #ubuntu+1
<hobgoblin> that is the maverick channel at the moment
<hobgoblin> whatever you do I think you need to boot with the livecd for it - you might - if the kernel files are actually installed be able to boot from a grub command line - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot
<hobgoblin> apart from that I am unable to help you
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005  :)
<pedro3005> hi Silver_Fox_
<philinux> Abhijeet: Try following this guide. http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<boywonder> hi,ive been in ubuntu and had some bad help
<boywonder> but thats forgot about, my cdrom wont mount itself any help?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-10
<divertedd> is it true that i cant compile sourcecode without a configure-file?
<divertedd> the sourcecode came from a .tar.gz file
<duanedesign> divertedd: does the code come with a Read Me?
<duanedesign> divertedd: If no configure file exists at all, you might want to check for the existence of a configure.ac file (although you should, first of all, read the INSTALL and README files very carefully!). If configure.ac exists, chances are that the developer has forgot to create the final configure. To create it yourself, you need the autoconf package.
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install autoconf
<duanedesign> After it is installed, you can type :   autoconf
<duanedesign> and, if you're lucky, a working configure will be created.
<duanedesign> this might help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<chewable> hi
<chewable> My ubuntu is stuck on booting. it dumps out on a initramfs shell
<chewable> how do I get to recovery mode?
<chewable> hi
<duanedesign> chewable: while booting i think it is esc key to get to grub menu
<chewable> ok, I did that and got 3 options. my hard drive and my cd drive listed in this box in the middle of the screen
<chewable> and the 3rd is the 2nd hard drive
<chewable> after selecting boot device on the screen, I get the same result (back to the initramfs shell). I'm reading that this problem is caused by the kernel upgrade?
<chewable> duanedesign: it seems that typing "exit" and hitting enter resumes the boot -- so I guess this is solved. At least long enough to back up the files and then reinstall fresh to see if I can avoid this boot bug.
<chewable> I'll go post the result and thanks
<Karuption> hey
<Karuption> how do you see the processes
<Karuption> via commandline
<aveilleux> Karuption: You can use the ps command to view all of them, or ps |grep <term> to search for a particular process
<Karuption> also, why doesnt Ubuntu tweak work with the latest 646 bit desktop
<aveilleux> Karuption: How do you mean? It works fine for me.
<Karuption> its not working like at all
<aveilleux> Karuption: That doesn't tell me very much. How did you install it? How did you run it?
<Karuption> i updated the packages then installed and it doesnt work along with gdesklets
<Karuption> apps -> system tools -> ubuntutweal
<aveilleux> Karuption: How did you install it?
<Karuption> commandline
<aveilleux> Karuption: What process did you use
<Karuption> wget http://ubuntu-tweak.googlecode.com/files/ubuntu-tweak_0.2.6-1~ppa1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-tweak_0.2.6-1~ppa1_all.deb
<aveilleux> 0.2.6? That's really old
<Karuption> idk it was on a site haha
<aveilleux> Karuption: uninstall it (sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-tweak) and follow this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-0-5-6-beta-in-ubuntu-10-049-10.html
<Karuption> is purge better than remove? because thats what i have been using
<aveilleux> Karuption: It removes the configuration in /etc as well, so it cleans more thoroughly
<Karuption> ahh
<Karuption> just switched over too Ubuntu a few days ago
<Karuption> perfect :D thanks
<aveilleux> Karuption: No problem
<Karuption> gdesklets isnt workign ether
<aveilleux> Karuption: The GNOME widgets thing? I'm not too familiar with it, sorry
<Karuption> its cool
<aveilleux> Karuption: This may solve your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/544840
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544840 in gdesklets (Ubuntu) "gdesklets broken since last update (dup-of: 569714)" [Undecided,New]
<Karuption> thanks anyways lol
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569714 in gdesklets (Ubuntu) "gdesklets cannot start, looking for tiling module (affects: 48) (dups: 3) (heat: 243)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Karuption> aveilleux: still just trying to learn some linux lol
<aveilleux> Karuption: Well hang around, we'll be here for you if you need us
<Karuption> yay! haha
<Karuption> aveilleux: works now, thanks again
<aveilleux> Karuption: No problem
<Karuption> such a lame channel lol
<Karuption> no talking D:
<nUboon2Age> Broadcom swims upstream, tackles Linux WiFi woes with new open drivers  http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/09/broadcom-announces-official-open-source-drivers-for-linux.ars
<augustk> does anyone know how to start ubuntu 10.04 without gui (temporarily)?
<aaa__> hi
<aaa__> hello after I used GParted and done some moving around of partitions now XP won't boot on my multiboot pc, it shows \ntldr problem ,  how to fix it?
<aaa__> anyone please
<duanedesign> good morning
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Silver_Fox_> How are you duanedesign  ?
<duanedesign> good good
<Silver_Fox_> Great.
<Abhijeet> kernel deleted accidently, how can i copy the packages from the damaged system using live cd or fresh innstallation please help me.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello. As stated yesterday, try chroot.
<Silver_Fox_> Did that not work for you?
<Silver_Fox_> Was nobody in #ubuntu+1 able to help you ?
<Abhijeet> sorry it didn't worked im planning the fresh innstallation , but before that i want to copy the packages which i had innstalled in it.
<JDE_> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a (currently dead) Windows laptop, but will only be able to install to it's hard drive via another PC. Any ideas on how to do this?
<geirha> It can't boot a CD or USB?
<Abhijeet> i was entered in the #ubuntu+1 but it was flooded , no one helped me.I have decided to install it freshly.But i want to get back the softwares which i had installed in the system, becuase i worked very hard for installing google earth , picasa 3.8, vuze and many more softwares.
<geirha> !install
<ubot2> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JDE_> The dead laptop says that it can't install from the CD (the usual download method), and won't boot into Windows to try Wubi or anything. Typical PC. lol
<JDE_> Just to actually answer the question, no, it won't boot from the CD
<Silver_Fox_> <Abhijeet> please help me to get back the packages from the damages system.
<geirha> JDE_: Then how did windows get installed?
<JDE_> Windows was on the laptop before from ages ago, but got corrupted and won't boot. That's why I want to change to Linux
<philinux> Abhijeet: In the chroot you can just install the missing kernel.
<geirha> JDE_: I've never heard of a laptop that has a CD drive that can't boot from CD, so that's a bit baffling. Do you know if it can boot PXE?
<JDE_> Geirha: At the moment, I have a clean, empty hard drive on my desk, but no way of knowing how to install to it without affecting the setup of another PC
<philinux> Abhijeet: or just run update-grub if it has not been purged.
<geirha> JDE_: Oh, and you want to install ubuntu on that, then put it in the laptop?
<JDE_> Yes
<geirha> JDE_: Ah, well then you just need to connect it to a computer where you can boot the CD and install Ubuntu on that drive.
<geirha> JDE_: However, on the last step of the installer
<geirha> There's an Advanced button. You need to click that to get the options on where to install the boot loader.
<JDE_> Oh, OK.
<geirha> Make sure you change that to install the bootloader to the same harddrive
<Abhijeet> no i have tried many  times , therefore i have decided to install ubuntu freshly. please help me about how i can copy  the packages in the fresh installation , the required libraries or as a whole packages including the required packages
<geirha> The default is to install the bootloader on the "main" disk, regardless of which disk you install Ubuntu on
<JDE_> OK, that sounds easier than I was expecting!
<Abhijeet> sorry read it as 'required packages including the libraries'
<JDE_> Geirha: Thanks for the help, I was just expecting a little more fuss after using Windows for so long!
<philinux> Abhijeet: Just one link from google "ubuntu backup installed packages" . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Backup/Restore%20installed%20packages
<Silver_Fox_> Back later.
<Talib_> Hi
<Talib_> may I ask some Ubuntu help here?
<Talib_> any1?
<Talib_> k. I consider myself a windows power user trying to learn linux with Ubuntu and have 3 questions...
<Talib_> 1) I have read that /usr/sbin is like program files, my question is why no sub directories in there. It seems a bit disorganized?
<Talib_> 2) I install build-essentials via apt-get, where are the files installed?
<Talib_> 3)dang, forgot what question 3 was
<boywonder> hi,can i use gparted to partition a usb drive
<boywonder> ?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Verminator> boywonder, yes, I have done it in the last few weeks to a 250GB external USB drive
<blackshell> is there a alternative for man command?
<Verminator> blackshell, I dont think so off the top of my head, but I have to ask, why?
<Verminator> blackshell, you could try apropos or whatis
<blackshell> can info be used for that purpose?
<Justin511> Hi
<Justin511> Can anyone help me?
<Justin511> How do I set up MythTV? It's really confusing
<Justin511> Hello?
<Justin511> Anyone?
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<Justin511> Thanks, I will try that out
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: you saw the community pages about MythTv??
<Mohan_chml> if noe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_mythtvsetup
<Justin511> I will try that
<Justin511> My head is spinning though this is really confusing
<Mohan_chml> relax and search..! that will give you a solution soon :)
<Justin511> Thanks :)
<Mohan_chml> your welcome (:
<Justin511> I have no clue what frontend or backend are
<Justin511> I have a TV Tuner with a Motorola box connected to my PC
<Justin511> TV tuner is inside
<Justin511> worked perfect with Windows
<Justin511> =S
<Justin511> Mohan?
<Mohan_chml> ohai!
<Justin511> Can u do remote assistance or something? :P
<Mohan_chml> lol gimme a min
<Justin511> Okay
<Mohan_chml> I have never used 'em. I ll get articles that might help you
<Justin511> K
<Justin511> I have read over 9000 articles
<Mohan_chml> hm,, I ll take a chance ;)
<Justin511> Lol k
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting
<Mohan_chml> have a look at that
<Justin511> I shall try it out, thanks
<Mohan_chml> and tell me whether you are having a problem in running mythtv-setup
<Mohan_chml> in terminal
<Mohan_chml> ping my name when you come back
<Justin511> ?
<Justin511> How do I ping ur name
<Justin511> I have run this before
<Justin511> It does not work
<geirha> Justin511: By putting his nick at the start of a message
<Justin511> o
<geirha> (Like I just did with you ;))
<Mohan_chml> heya geirha :)
<geirha> Howdy :)
<Mohan_chml> going fine geirha. Its 3:34 AM here xD
<Justin511> AH
<Mohan_chml> so, its morning (:
<Justin511> Forget it!!! I don't even WANT TO WATCH TV
<Justin511> FOGET IT
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: whats the output of mythtv-setup running in terminal?
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: ...?
<Justin511> mythtv-backend stop/waiting
<Justin511> mythtv-backend start/running, process 29092
<Justin511> ?
<Mohan_chml> you didn't get any visuals as in the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_mythtvsetup??
<Justin511> No
<Justin511> NOt liek that main thing
<Justin511> I got some page asking my language
<Justin511> I clicked english it saaid No UPnP
<Justin511> I click OK
<Justin511> Database Config 1/2 pops up
<Justin511> Myth could not connect to the database please verify settings
<Justin511> what are my settings?
<Mohan_chml> are you logged in as root user or you used sudo mythtv-setup?
<Justin511> i typed mythtv-setup
<Justin511> im the only user so..i guess so
<Mohan_chml> It needs you as the root user I guess!
<Mohan_chml> type sudo su in terminal, hit enter and follow with mythtv-setup
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: utry that
<Mohan_chml> try*
<Justin511> okay
<Justin511> Ah okay thanks its restarting
<Justin511> brb
<Mohan_chml> kay! :)
<Justin511> Me again
<Justin511> It still doesn't work
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: any errors?
<Justin511> Yes
<Justin511> Same problem
<Mohan_chml> you tried it again as a root user?? I mean as in sudo su??
<Justin511> Yep
<Tempus_Fugit> hello all
<Justin511> Be back, thanks anyway Mohan
<Justin511> AFK
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: its showing up the same error?
<Justin511> Yes Mohan
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: hello
<Tempus_Fugit> hey Mohan_chml how are ya
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: okies. Come back and we can discuss(If I didn't sleep :D)
<Justin511> Ok :)
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: I am doing good. Ty and How about ya?
<Tempus_Fugit> honestly I am getting frustrated cuz I dont know where to start ....I am older than I should be starting out in this sort of thing but my intentions are to get very good with programming/security/encryption atm I am starting by trying to learn bash inside and out and its very frustrating trying to figure out where to start
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: you are using ubuntu for how much days?
<Mohan_chml> days/months/years
<Tempus_Fugit> I have downloaded more pdf files than I can count and sorting thru them all is a pain
<Tempus_Fugit> ummmm have had it on my computer for about a year or so only actively using it for about 2 months
<Tempus_Fugit> I have a dual boot vista/ubuntu 10.04
<Tempus_Fugit> I dont use windows anymore
<Mohan_chml> nice. You worked in terminal? to open a drive, to play a music and to write a document? if you had not, then do learn about terminal codes :)
<Tempus_Fugit> thats what I am working on
<Mohan_chml> hmmm
<Tempus_Fugit> things like umm i dunno ... ls -a | grep *".pdf"
<Mohan_chml> ah!
<Tempus_Fugit> so many things to get to know and how to use I wish I had started way younger
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: Its not late yet ;)
<Tempus_Fugit> I think what I need is a classroom style format
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: you need people to guide you and give you assignments in learning?
<Tempus_Fugit> yes I do
<Mohan_chml> okay can you follow our beginners team?
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Structure
<Mohan_chml> we have mentors and you can get a great guidance from our team ;)
<Tempus_Fugit> ok cool
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: you have to create a launchpad account and a wiki page to describe yourself to the worls
<Mohan_chml> worls*
<Mohan_chml> world* :/ typo :/
<Tempus_Fugit> hmm ok
<Tempus_Fugit> I will do here in a sec
<Tempus_Fugit> brb phone cal
<Tempus_Fugit> call
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Tempus_Fugit> ok I am back
<Mohan_chml> good. so, create a launchpad account, write a wiki page in wiki.ubuntu.com, read about beginners team and enroll your name in seeking mentors list and please try to remain here, learn and help others
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: ^
<Tempus_Fugit> yeah I am reading those pages now
<Justin511> Mohan_chan
<Justin511> Mohan_chml im back
<Tempus_Fugit> I have to know something in order to help someone else but If I possess the knowledge I have no problems helping someone else
<Mohan_chml> Mohan_chan ?? Whos that Justin511 ? :P
<Justin511> Hehe
<Tempus_Fugit> I actually enjoy teaching others
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: you can learn If and only If you see the problems and this channels is a good place to learn a lot and I bet you will know it soon
<Mohan_chml> jacob: uso..!
<Mohan_chml> aww sorry wrong ping :/
 * Mohan_chml is sleeping I think 
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: so..!
<Mohan_chml> ohai uRock
<Justin511> Where I was 5 hours ago :( lol
<Tempus_Fugit> yes well I have been out of work for a bit so not sure how long I can keep my internet on but this sounds like a good opportunity
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: heh. Okay so what is the response after setting your language?
<Justin511> One sec
<Justin511> Let me see
 * Mohan_chml also looks
<Justin511> No UPnP
<Justin511> Mohan_chml: u see?
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: gimme some min too :D
<Justin511> K lol
<Tempus_Fugit> hey is UTC the same as GMT??
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611899&highlight=mythtv+backend+will
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: actually I passed through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380601
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: yep!
<Justin511> I will check that out, ty
<Mohan_chml> (:
 * Mohan_chml feels a bit sleepy as the clock shows 4:30
<Justin511> o wow lol
<Justin511> 7 pm for me :)
<Tempus_Fugit>  Next Meeting: Tuesday, September 14, 2010 at 23:00:00 UTC .....was trying to see what time this is for me ???
<Tempus_Fugit> thats like 5 pm for me
<Mohan_chml> nice
<Mohan_chml> Tempus_Fugit: if you have any problem with finding your time, then open terminal and type date -u
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-11
<Mohan_chml> it will show you the UTC time
<Tempus_Fugit> ok cool
<Tempus_Fugit> ty
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005: are ya busy now?
<Justin511> Mohan_chml: I think I may have it, I shall keep u posted ;)
<Mohan_chml> argh! /me slept an hour before
<Mohan_chml> :D
<Justin511> Mohan_chml: IT WORKED I THINK THANKS :)
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: Forums has whatever you need and its us just guiding you to the right stream ;)
<Justin511> Mohan
<Justin511> What do I do now tho lol
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: and you yelled a lot. My ears shed blood :/
<Justin511> haha
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Justin511> Is my TV Tuner a capture card?
<Mohan_chml> Ummm...! Idk. I just searched and gave ya the link. Coz I am tired.
<Justin511> Haha alright
<Justin511> Thanks for the help :)
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: your welcome ;)
<Mohan_chml> Night all...!
<Justin511> Night!
<Justin511> Anyone familiar with MythTV? Do I have to PAY for the channel guide???
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: 10 USD a day :D
<Justin511> Lol but really
<Mohan_chml> Justin511: I ll tell you my account number. Put the money on that ;)
<Justin511> Aw thats nice but no thanks, I will find a way around it :)
<Mohan_chml> lol
<Justin511> It's like $20 a year
<Justin511> but I have Verizon Fios
<Justin511> This worked perfect on Windows lol
<Mohan_chml> Bah! the one I hate.
<Mohan_chml> kay! detaching the screen. bye.. o/
<Tempus_Fugit> ok I am back
<wkivel> is there something that can cause ubuntu to not shut off even with the shut off command?
<ubuntu> I have a major problem
<AndrewMC> !ask | ubuntu
<ubot2> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 I downloaded the updates when they was installing the screen went black and restart and a problem was detected and when not let me fix without having to reinstall the OS because I have files on the hard drive that I can not lose
<ubuntu> im on the live cd right now
<AndrewMC> ubuntu: you should be able to go to Computer and enter your hard drive and take your files out and move to something like a pendrive
<ubuntu> that would be nice if I had that options
<wkivel> do you not a pen drive or another place to put the hard drive?
<ubuntu> no not at the moment untel i go home and that will be some time to tomorrow and I have things I need to get done
<ubuntu> their is no way to repair or fix what has been done without losing my data
<aveilleux> ubuntu: What happened?
<ubuntu> I had just did a fresh install and the updates where installing and something happened to the install it restart and it went nuts i tried to fix it with the fscn command but no luck and now it has a low graphics and will not go to the login screen
<aveilleux> ubuntu: Can you log into a failsafe terminal?
<ubuntu> i dont know
<ubuntu> how
<ubuntu> and plus iam on the live cd
<aveilleux> ubuntu: when you boot into graphical mode, and it stops going anywhere, try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1
<aveilleux> ubuntu: That should drop you into a command-line shell
<aveilleux> ubuntu: From there, you can run the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ubuntu> and that will fix my problem without losing any of my data
<aveilleux> ubuntu: In theory. It should go over and reconfigure all of the broken packages.
<ubuntu> ok kool
<ubuntu> thanks ill write it down and give it a try
<aveilleux> ubuntu: Come back here if it doesn't. I'll probably still be here
<ubuntu> ok
<vu1kan> <python -m SimpleHTTPServer> allows one to serve their current working directory over their lan@ localhost:8000, I would like to expose this dir to the internet.  I've already set up a ddns provider, and forwarded port 8000 through my router, what would be my next step? or could someone point me towards a how-to?
<ubuntu> ok when it boots it goes to a black screen and says 'ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. will need to configure these yourself'. and the keyboard does not work so the ctrl+alt+F1 does not work
<aveilleux> ubuntu: Hm, odd.
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> need had this happen before
<aveilleux> ubuntu: While the machine is booting, mash Esc until you get to the GRUB menu
<aveilleux> ubuntu: There should be an option for Recovery Mode
<aveilleux> ubuntu: one of the options after booting to recovery mode should be "boot to root shell prompt"
<aveilleux> ubuntu: Then you can run the command from there (without the sudo)
<ubuntu> need had this happen before
<ubuntu> hold or push esc
<aveilleux> ubuntu: "Mash" means hit repeatedly, since the exact timing is unknown
<aveilleux> ubuntu: Wait no, I mean Shift, not Esc
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ok shift ill give it a try if it does not work ill be back
<vu1kan> <python -m SimpleHTTPServer> allows one to serve their current working directory over their lan@ localhost:8000, I would like to expose this dir to the internet.  I've already set up a ddns provider, and forwarded port 8000 through my router, what would be my next step? or could someone point me towards a how-to?
<pcb_> hey is ther someone to help me?
<duanedesign> pcb_: what is the problem?
<pcb_> i want to install ubuntu netbook and have totally free ntfs partition, how can i choose the free partition on the installer?
<pcb_> so c: is my win partition i will keep them, d: is a free ntfs (20gb)
<duanedesign> pcb_: ok you will need to reformat the partition to something Ubuntu can install on
<pcb_> okay can i use the live cd  with the gparted?
<duanedesign> pcb_: i think the installer can take care of that
<duanedesign> pcb_: yes you can also use gparted
<pcb_> the installer just say, that i he take the free space, but i want him just taking the free partition
<duanedesign> pcb_: their should be a specify partitions manually?
<pcb_> yes i want to change one whole ntfs partition for ubuntu
<pcb_> hm i will figure it out, thanks a lot
<duanedesign> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installinglucid07a.png
<duanedesign> the last option in that screenshot
<km0r3> duanedesign: are you there?
<stlsaint> km0r3: are you there?
<km0r3> hello stlsaint
<stlsaint> km0r3: huh?
<km0r3> stlsaint: yeah ;)
<pedro3005> hi km0r3 , stlsaint
<stlsaint> km0r3: what?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: sup...like my nomination of you?? :D hehe
<pedro3005> stlsaint, what?
<km0r3> stlsaint: yeah, I am here
<km0r3> hi pedro3005 !
<pedro3005> km0r3, how's it going?
<duanedesign> km0r3: hello
<jimisrvrox> hey guys ive got an issue and havent a clue as to what to do....I boot up the machine and when it gets to the login screen my keyboard/mouse freeze. I can replug my mouse and it will move but my kb doesnt come back...what do I need to edit or do for my keyboard to work during login?
<km0r3> pedro3005: good, good, thanks and you?
<pedro3005> km0r3, I'm doing quite well, thanks.
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HalBreaksKeyboardAndMouse
<duanedesign> that might help^^
<jimisrvrox> ok duanedesign even running in recovery mode HAL ceases
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: had somebody tell me to add the # 2 to the end of the kernel line and boot...and I keep getting init messages as well and it boots but kb shuts off...I know its not the keyboard because I can access the grub menu
<jimisrvrox> heres the init messages so...the last messages I get are init: udevtrigger main process (253) terminated with status 1 next message applies to (254) then (252) killed by TERM signal now..the 254 message is the same as 253 only number changed
<reaper50435> how do i install adobe 10 for 64-bit
<jimisrvrox> there should be a .deb package on adobe's website..
<jimisrvrox> but flash is known to suck with Linux installs
<reaper50435> never had a problem before just getting them to install because the .deb packages are in 32-bit
<jimisrvrox> ohhh
<reaper50435> yeah
<reaper50435> do you know the command for install restricted software
<jimisrvrox> I believe it would be something like sudo apt-cache search adobe
<reaper50435> ok
<suprengr> Where is everyone?
<stlsaint> yo
<suprengr> yo & boo! are we all there is?
<suprengr> [soz for bad grammar}
<hobgoblin> everyone is missing suprengr - though there's a whole bunch of others kicking about
<suprengr> cool
<suprengr> [hope there not kicking too hard ;)
<hobgoblin> about might get upset if they are
<suprengr> :0
<hobgoblin> it's been quiet in here most of the day
<suprengr> yeh, been watchin (admittedly kerrrnackerrrreed] when getting home all week... seems to have been a quiet week.
<suprengr> perhaps we're all working too hard ;)
<hobgoblin> :)
<rutri> hello, I need some help getting KVM up on my Ubuntu 10.4 server.
<rutri> is anyone here?
<rutri> hello
<aveilleux> rutri: I'm here, but I don't have very much experience with KVM switches
<aveilleux> rutri: Plug 'em in and go, that's all I know about them
<rutri> is there someone i can talk to, I have look at several forms to try and get this working.\
<Justin511> Hey, anyone familiar with MythTV?
<Justin511> Anyone..?
<rutri> avelleux do you know how to change hte master password for the keyring?
<Justin511> Can anyone show off their skills and help me?
<hobgoblin> Justin511: I saw the logs of you and myth earlier - but not sure if anyone told you of the mythtv irc channels?
<Justin511> No one did lol
<Justin511> Where would they be?
<Justin511> (Name)
<hobgoblin> k - #mythtv-users
<Justin511> thanks
<hobgoblin> welcome
<nUboon2Age> Richie965: what is it you're needing help with?
<Richie965> that was quick lol
<Richie965> basically im just trying to dual boot mine with my pc, but when the setup goes to load when i boot form cd my display says no signal
<Richie965> i didnt know how to fix that so i can see or how to make my comp display through the on board now that i have a dedicated graphics card
<nUboon2Age> Richie965: that one is over my head, though maybe others here will have some clues. ;-)
<Karuption> hey
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: Richie965 here is a fellow Oklahoman -- do you have any ideas for him?
<nUboon2Age> Richie965: if you're patient someone may pop up with some insight on this.
<Richie965> its ok i got time
<duanedesign> hmmm
<lukjad>  Starting in Firefox 3.6, you also need the new Java plugin included in Java 6 Update 15 and above.
<Richie965> ive installed it on my laptop already i just can get rhe display to cooperate on my desktop
<lukjad> aHAH
<Karuption> LOL this guy was describing terminal as just an app
<duanedesign> Richie965: At the main Ubuntu screen press [F4 (Modes)]
<duanedesign> Select “Safe Graphics Mode” [Enter]
<duanedesign> . With “Try Ubuntu without any changes…” highlighted press [Enter] again.
<Richie965> i cant get that far, its when i try to boot the installation from the cd i made
<duanedesign> Richie965: does that sound possible?
<duanedesign> Richie965: so the cd does not even get to the menu where you select 'try ubuntu', 'install ubuntu', etc...
<Richie965> basically i put the cd in and restart to boot from cd, it goes to that screen thats red and says ubuntu and has the loading dots, then when it seems to finish loading and go into setup my display says "no signal"
<Richie965> after flickering
<Richie965> i dont know how to display from my on boards graphics instead of my card or how to make my ati work
<duanedesign> Richie965: you might have to use the 'Alternate Install' it uses no GUI
<Richie965> the text type install. once i get it installed that way will i be able to boot it up when i turn my comp on
<duanedesign> Richie965: seems to be something that affects ati cards.
<duanedesign> Richie965: "You have to install in text mode first, then get the system up to a terminal prompt and install the proprietary fglrx driver for the ATI card. After that point X should work."
<Richie965> ok sounds good thanks
<duanedesign> Richie965: is it a ATI hd5xxx cards
<Richie965> yes, is that bad
<Richie965> 5570
<duanedesign> Richie965: their is a bug report on it
<duanedesign> the release ISOs never change after release. If you can't get 10.04 LTS installed due to this bug, please try installing using the alternative ISO which has a text mode installer I think. Once 10.04 LTS is installed, perform a full upgrade to get the new firmware. Then, everything should hopefully work.
<duanedesign> bug 560306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560306 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms? (affects: 38) (dups: 5) (heat: 203)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560306
<meindian523> fix released
<Richie965> well my on board through the vga is a integrated 4200, is there a way to get my comp to display through that instead of my 5570
<meindian523> hardware way is to disconnect the 5570, software way duanedesign?
<Richie965> so if i uninstalled the driver for the 5570 and took it off for a min that would work?
<Richie965> i have no problem doing that
<duanedesign> i am not aware of a software way, other than the boot in safe-mode. But Richie can not even get that far in the livecd
<meindian523> :(
<Richie965> well im running windows 7 now so i can do whatever needs to be done before
<Richie965> i just want to make ubuntu a dual boot
<meindian523> Richie965, uninstalling the Windows driver for your 5570 wouldn't affect your problem in the least
<meindian523> either for better or for worse
<Richie965> ok
<Richie965> i havnt tried taking the card out and doing that, ill try that real quick, if im back soon then it didnt work lol
<meindian523> what you could do is shut down, remove the 5570, install Ubuntu and then plug back your 5570
<meindian523> I'm not sure of this
<Richie965> ok ima try that, be back either way
<duanedesign> some in the bug report say "Switching DVI ports (to first port) solved the issue for me"
<meindian523> just my line of thinkin
<Richie965> well i use an hdmi with my 5570
<meindian523> Richie965, wait
<Richie965> 5570 doesnt even have a dvi, just a dvi-dl
<meindian523> Try the DVI port
<Richie965> my on board has a dvi
<meindian523> nope, needs a DVI on the 5570
<Richie965> well hell
<Richie965> all it has is a dvi-dl, hdmi, and that other thing that looks like a usb
<meindian523> duanedesign, you would advise path above?
<meindian523> "what you could do is shut down, remove the 5570, install Ubuntu and then plug back your 5570"
<duanedesign> whichever your more comftorable with
<Richie965> well removing it and trying wouldnt hurt it i dont think
<meindian523> at best you could install via LiveCD
<meindian523> at worst you would be stuck where you are now
<duanedesign> or use the text installer
<Richie965> well i dl'ed the 10.04 from ubuntu.com and iso it on a cd
<meindian523> be careful to plug it back in before you boot into Windows tho
<duanedesign> Richie965: does your cd t your CD contains multiple files and folders and not just the ISO file.
<Richie965> ok ill be back
<Richie965> lemme look to make sure
<Richie965> i used nero to burn the iso
<Richie965> yeah it has files
<Richie965> .disk, install, all that
<duanedesign> okies :)
<Richie965> be back
<duanedesign> guess that would of been too easy
<meindian523> k
<meindian523> yeah
<meindian523> duanedesign, you a web designer right?
<duanedesign> meindian523: yes i did web design for awhile
<meindian523> duanedesign, I'm trying to learn some HTML and CSS
<duanedesign> <whisper> I did a lot of Flash work </whisper>
<meindian523> saw an awesome site, could you explain one particular feature of it?
<meindian523> :)
<duanedesign> i saw a neat CSS page the other day
 * duanedesign goes to find it
 * meindian523 waits
<duanedesign> meindian523: sorry
<duanedesign> took forever
<duanedesign> http://divitodesign.com/css/960-css-framework-learn-basics/
<meindian523> np
<duanedesign> this kinda explains the concept of a CSS framework. I like the 960
<meindian523> hmm
<meindian523> duanedesign, what I was going to point you to was http://minimaldesign.net
<Karuption> has anybody install Twisted py lib on there box?
<Karuption> installed*
<meindian523> duanedesign, how did that menu come sliding out horizontal
<meindian523> the hover tag is being used to activate it
<meindian523> but how horizontal?
<pedro3005> Karuption, yeah, sure
<Karuption> pedro3005: is it hard?
<pedro3005> Karuption, to install?
<Karuption> yea lol lmao
<pedro3005> Karuption, no, just "sudo apt-get install python-twisted"
<duanedesign> meindian523: i think it is this javascript  http://minimaldesign.net/_js/md.js
<meindian523> duanedesign, nope, the thing works even with NoScript blocking everything
<meindian523> it might bethe js
<meindian523> *be the
<meindian523> but it works with pure CSS too
<lukjad> sun-java6-plugin is installed
<lukjad> But firefox does nto see it :\
<duanedesign> meindian523: http://www.webstuffshare.com/2010/04/nice-menu-css-animation-jquery-animate/ <--read the 'PURE CSS'
<duanedesign> meindian523: interesting
<meindian523> duanedesign, what's interesting?
<duanedesign> meindian523: the technique.
<meindian523> yeah, works with just CSS and no js
<Richie965> well guys that worked
<Richie965> just gotta check to see how to use this card with it and configure my wireless with it
<duanedesign> meindian523: if you notice it does not fade out when using just CSS
<duanedesign> Richie965: cool
<meindian523> Richie965, now, have you booted into Win yet?
<Richie965> yeah im back in win 7 with my 55760 on
<Richie965> *5570
<meindian523> Richie965, Win didn't complain about anything did it?
<Richie965> i just dual booted and gave ubuntu 125 gb
<ubot2> Richie965: Bug 125 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125 is private
<Richie965> not so far, been quit
<Richie965> *quiet
<meindian523> k
<duanedesign> meindian523: when you mouse-out. The text just disapears with NoScript blocking the javascript. With NoScript allowing the JS it has a nice slow fade out.
<meindian523> Richie965, finished installing Ubuntu?
<Richie965> yeah
<Richie965> i booted into it a few times to check it, seems to work fine
<meindian523> duanedesign, yeah, but I'm willing to settle for that if I can get a -out-of-nowhere- menu :)
<meindian523> Richie965, cool, installed the fglrx driver?
<Richie965> i havnt tried booting into it with this card yet though
<duanedesign> meindian523: sure, i agree
<meindian523> ah
<Richie965> i wanna configure my netwrok first since it doesnt auto pickup my wireless
<meindian523> Richie965, ok
<duanedesign> Richie965: run the updates. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<meindian523> does it get your wired network?
<Richie965> i dont have a wired on it
<meindian523> ohk
<meindian523> duanedesign, can't get updates without wireless
<Richie965> just rying to figure out what all info i need to be able to type it in to pick it up
<meindian523> card manufacturer, ubuntu version, card name ought to be enough
<Richie965> i meant for my network
<meindian523> +site:ubuntuforums.org
<meindian523> oh, your wireless card works fine
<meindian523> but it doesn't connect to your network
<Richie965> yeah but ubuntu didnt auto pick up the network like my windows did
<meindian523> is that what you are saying
<meindian523> ohk
 * meindian523 thought Ubuntu didn't detect the wireless card drivers
<meindian523> :facepalm:
<Richie965> lol
<Richie965> idk that it hasnt yet
<Richie965> that may be why it didnt autodetect
<Richie965> hoping not
<Richie965> otherwise im gonna have to make a cd with all the drivers and boot on ub and load them
<meindian523> Richie965, when you clicked on the wireless signal indicator on the system tray, did it see the networks
<Richie965> nope
<meindian523> ?
<Richie965> just had the exclaimation on it
<meindian523> hmm
<meindian523> did you right click on it and enable networking?
<Richie965> yeah
<meindian523> no joy?
<Richie965> not even a chubby
<meindian523> did you right click on it and enable wireless? :P
<duanedesign> if you left-click and see networks it is working (duane is stating the obvious) :P
<Richie965> yeah didnt have that
<meindian523> duanedesign, +1
<duanedesign> their is a good help page on troubleshooting wireless https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<meindian523> Richie965, didn't have visible networks or didn't have enable wireless?
<Richie965> didnt have visible
<Richie965> i saw the boxes where it had the three enables and all that
<Richie965> ima jump on and play with it more
<meindian523> ok
<duanedesign> the command lshw should tell you if the driver is loaded
<Richie965> ok
<Richie965> be back
 * meindian523 still doesn't understand howthe menu was horizontal
<Justin511> Hey, when I load up TvTime Channel 4 has the Verizon logo
<Justin511> How do I watch TV?
<Richie965> yeah its just not picking up drivers, gonna make a cd
<Justin511> Anyone?
<meindian523> Richie965, look thru the troubleshooter
<meindian523> so you know where the problem is occurring
<Richie965> well it told my display to f off, so ima do that first
<meindian523> lol
<meindian523> chicken and egg
<Richie965> are .run files the same as exe in linux
 * meindian523 doesn't know, duanedesign ?
<Richie965> ima assume so cause thats what format the ati site has it in
<duanedesign> meindian523: yes the ati flgrx is a .run file
<duanedesign> err Richie965
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<duanedesign> meindian523: i understand the instructions on  http://www.webstuffshare.com/2010/04/nice-menu-css-animation-jquery-animate/ but looking at that website I cant quite see how he did it.
<duanedesign> But if you look at the examples they  aare very similar. They are set up using a list and have a jQuery version as well as a CSS only implementation
<duanedesign> http://webstuffshare.com/demo/CSSNiceMenu/
<bobo123> hi! Anyone here at the computer an saturday evening? (hopefully)
<bobo123> A webpage made aware that System/Administration-menu is possible to change, so I removed programrepositories from it (like in 10.10) to make the menu easier to find in (I'm in Synaptic anyway when I change such) and saw that I have an extra programrepositories listed in System/Administration so I wonder where it have come from/why it is there?
<bobo123> If I run that one I only get an grey dialog box that says "Please run this software with administrative rights. To do so, run this program with kdesudo."   Is it becasue something I done I also got this kde-controlpanel, or was it there at ubuntu installation (even though not turned on and not working) ?
<stlsaint> bobo123: sup
<bobo123> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> reading...
<stlsaint> bobo123: your on kubuntu?
<bobo123> nope. I'm using normal ubuntu 10.04
<stlsaint> so what is kdesudo doing there?
<bobo123> yeah... strange. and the menu should have had a kdsudo in the menu command if it was supposed to work
<stlsaint> bobo123: also im not sure what it is you are asking
<bobo123> Well what have put it there? / or is it there for all ubuntu10.04 installations (just noone see it because it unchecked)
<aveilleux> bobo123: kde-controlpanel should not be installed on a normal Ubuntu system.
<aveilleux> bobo123: It must have been installed as a dependency for something. Have you installed any KDE-based software lately?
<bobo123> it seems to run the command "software-properties-kde"
<bobo123> aha.. perhaps...
<stlsaint> bobo123: yea you have installed something that requires kde-desktop package
<stlsaint> or close to it
<bobo123> Oh yeah I have installed Krusader two-panel filemanger. it is a KDE-application. perhaps it is its fault
<stlsaint> yep yep
<aveilleux> bobo123: That would do it
<bobo123> I suppose it is possible to look at what a package installation do, what the deb file do when installed.
<aveilleux> bobo123: Yes, it'll tel you what dependencies will be installed
<bobo123> It seems to that krusader is dependent on kdebase-runtime, that _recomends_ kubuntu-debug-installer, that is dependent on kpackagekit that is dependent on software-properties-kde :-)
<tcm5025> can anyone help me with installation?
<tcm5025> #ubuntuforums
<stlsaint> tcm5025: sure
<stlsaint> tcm5025: what issues are you having?
<tcm5025> hey thanks, i'm trying to use it off my usb stick
<bobo123> is it possible to set synaptic to not just go install packages that is "recomended"? to more like opt-in list the recomended ones for me to select if I want during installation of a program like krusader?
<tcm5025> i know the usb stick is ok cause i was able to run ubuntu on it with another computer
<tcm5025> whenever i try to run it or install it on the computer i want it on, it just goes blank after the screen with the logo and the loading dots
<Richie965> ati radeon graphics card?
<Richie965> tcm?
<bobo123> tcm5025: so it is perhapse not the usb's fault but ubuntu that douesn't like your computer graphics card or something, and you would get same result from the cd, or?
<tcm5025> i'm not sure, it's on an older laptop. it's integrated probably
<tcm5025> i didnt' try loading from cd or anything else
<tcm5025> just the usb stick
<tcm5025> is there a certain graphics card requirement to run it?
<Richie965> tcm5025, well whats happening is that the driver isnt reconized by ubuntu
<Richie965> i had the same problem this morning with an installation i was doing
<tcm5025> is there a way to make it work, or is just not going to be compatible with my laptop?
<Richie965> idk about a laptop, mine was on a desktop and i just had to remove my new graphics and use the integrated
<tcm5025> i guess i just can't use it at all if it doesn't like my graphics card. the computer's not worth upgrading really
<Richie965> the only other option would be to go ahead and download and install the linux version of the driver, but ubuntu still may not pick up that its there
<tcm5025> alright, i guess i'll try that
<tcm5025> hopefully it exists
<bobo123> it must be possible to do the alternate non-graphical install, and get a working graphics driver then and then startating graphics after?
<Richie965> yeah it that doesnt work u can get the alternate download off ubuntu.com, doesnt use the gui
<Richie965> its like a text install
<tcm5025> do you know where i can get the linux version of the driver? video card manufacturer's website?
<Richie965> yeah just google what card it is
<tcm5025> so i'll try installing that driver on windows first, and if that doesn't help then install ubuntu with the text install and then try to download the same driver?
<tcm5025> i'll have to figure out how to install the driver with a non gui version of ubuntu then though?
<Richie965> the version of ubuntu is the same, just the instalation is non-gui
<tcm5025> well if the installation gui won't work.... won't i run into problems with the os gui too?
<Richie965> or
<Richie965> i thin konce u get it on u can install the driver and itll work
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-12
<ubern00b> Hello! I'm having grub trouble. When I boot I get to a grub prompt, it says "grub>". How do I get it to boot Ubuntu?
<uchobby> Not an expert ubern00b, but I am looking it up for you.
<uchobby> how did you end up at the prompt rather then booting?
<uchobby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uchobby> there seems to be instructions about 2/3rd down under Command line, you are at the probt so skip to step 5.
<uchobby> I'm no expert, have only done simular thing once, but I would like to know how it goes for you
<duanedesign> ubern00b: yep the link uchobby popsted is a good one
<uchobby> have not herd from ubern00b, wonder if he's trying
<aveilleux> uchobby: Evidently
<uchobby> when you use VMWare, to run Ubuntu on Win7, and you have a shared dir setup, where does that show up in Ubuntu? I dont see the dir there.
<aveilleux> ushobby: You have to connect to it. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-share-folders-with-your-ubuntu-virtual-machine-guest/
<uchobby> thanks aveilleux, looking now
<uchobby> working now, thanks aveilleux
<aveilleux> No problem, uchobby
<meindian523> uh sorry duanedesign went off to sleep
<meindian523> :P
 * meindian523 checks links duanedesign provided
<tcm5025> anyone know how i could solve an issue with a blank screen at startup?
<stlsaint> tcm5025: blank screen as in no grub or ....?
<tcm5025> well it's the only os on here, so i dunno if i'll see the grub screen
<tcm5025> i had to d/l the alternate installer to be able to install the os at all
<tcm5025> and now it just does the same thing it did when i tried to run the regular installer
<tcm5025> it goes blank after the ubuntu logo comes up
<tcm5025> got any idea??
<stlsaint> tcm5025: yea boot into the livecd and check to see if you are using xorg or not
<tcm5025> what do you mean xorg?
<stlsaint> shoudl be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aveilleux> stlsaint, tcm5025: The newest version of Ubuntu doesn't use that anymore
<stlsaint> aveilleux: true but he may need to
<aveilleux> stlsaint: xorg.conf is completely ignored now, to my knowledge.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: what release of ubuntu are you referring to?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: 10.04. I've never been able to get an xorg.conf to stick.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: well i have used it to trouble shoot 10.10 so i know it is still viable to 10.04 ;)
<stlsaint> in 10.10 i had a video issue..by removing xorg i was able to get down to the generic driver and wait for the next major update to fix my nvidia issue
<stlsaint> thats why i ask if xorg is there or not so if it causing issues you can move it to xorg.conf.old or .bak and let the generic driver come into play
<phillw> aveilleux: IIR, xorg.conf is still read if it exists
<stlsaint> aveilleux: ^^^
<phillw> it is not auto generated, as most of the time it is no longer needed
<stlsaint> aveilleux: thus it is still useful in some cases ^^
<stlsaint> tcm5025: poke
<taboc741> I've been looking around and can't seam to find any pre-compiled drivers and software for the Clear usb modems.  Has anyone been terribly successful at getting ubuntu online via Clear?
<stlsaint> taboc741: sorry i have not
<stlsaint> taboc741: have you tried connecting via ethernet to the modem or is that what you are doing?
<taboc741> well if i had the so called home modem that would work, but it's a usb modem (much like 3g service from att, except it's 4g from clear) wich required the software package and the driver for the wimax usb modem the software installs
<stlsaint> taboc741: oh i see, have you been to their website to see about downloading a different version of the software?
<taboc741> they've only released software (with drivers compiled into the software) for mac and windows
<stlsaint> taboc741: yea that has been an issue with other usb internet providers
<taboc741> i know mac osx is unix based as well is there a good util for importing mac software to linux?
<stlsaint> http://www.linuxwimax.org/
<taboc741> thanks a bunch i'll hit them up
<taboc741> well it looks like they have a wimax stack, but since beecom won't release source for drivers they can't build drivers for my clear stick yet.
<tdn> Is there any way to sort the output of du -sh? I know I can do: du -sm | sort -n, but is there any way to sort human readable sizes? I can not find anything on this in the man page of 'sort'.
<Red1> hi
<Red1> i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 using wubi on a laptop with windows 7, but sometimes the mouse and the keyboard don't work. i can move the mouse, but i can't click anywhere but on the firefox icon
<Red1> what can i do?
<suprengr> Red1: are you using the touchpad on the laptop... and can you access the menus at all?
<Red1> i'm using the touchpad. nothing but the firefox icon
<suprengr> Red1: hover mouse over System menu and press ,enter..  Do same for: System -> Preferences -> Mouse and enable  touchpad 'tap to click' [or something similar]
<suprengr> Red1: ...& check the other settings while you're there.
<Red1> i've already enabled the 'tap to click' thing
<suprengr> Red1: then you have access to more than firefox, surely?
<Red1> when i'm in firefox i can use the mouse and click
<suprengr> Red1: are you saying you can access anything when Firefox is open but not otherwise or that you can only access items in Firefox
<Red1> only access items in Firefox
<suprengr> Red1: [confused :/  ]
<suprengr> Red1: how did you set 'tap to click' then... getting more confused here
<Red1> i noticed the mouse doesn't work when  I put a USB flash drive in for the first time
<suprengr> Red1: let's try another line here.  Can you right click ok on e.g. the desktop itself
<suprengr> Red1:
<Red1> no
<suprengr> Red1: 1/ What is the laptop?  2/ Do you have mouse control at login / password screen?
<Red1> hp dv6 2193/yes/yes
<suprengr> Red1: ..and this only started since you plugged in the flash drive?  was all ok before the USB was attached?
<Red1> yes, but then when i rebooted ubuntu and put in the flash drive everything worked fine
<Abhishek-17> is it neccessory to update ubuntu 9.10 before upgrading it to 10.04 with an alternate cd?
<Mohan_chml> hiya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: PM
<pagar> how to expand linux partition
<pagar> please help
<pedro3005> hi pagar
<pagar> hi
<pedro3005> pagar, you can boot your live cd and use GParted to expand your partition if you wish
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005: I think we need a free space right after the current partition. But really Idk about that
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, oh well, he went away
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005: But I just need to clarify that
<pedro3005> good
<Mohan_chml> can you do that with having some freespace at the tail?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> whats the differents  on synaptic btw remove and remove compeletly
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: hello. How are you these days?
<kosaidpo> im fine
<kosaidpo> Mohan_chml: tnx and you
<saji89> kosaidpo, I think remove leaves back the configuration files, but remove completely removes the configuration files, aswell.
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: "remove" removes the application "remove completely" removes the library files and the dependencies it needed during installation
<Mohan_chml> *too
<kosaidpo> ahh
<kosaidpo> so its like using pruge is it ?
<kosaidpo> as in sudo aptitude purge remove package ?
<kosaidpo> right
<kosaidpo> ?
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: yes
<kosaidpo> tnx :  }
<kosaidpo> ;]
<kosaidpo> Mohan_chml: can i pick up sumthin from u quickly
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: yes?
<kosaidpo> as in can u tel me any tip as comande line or w.e
<kosaidpo> uhm
<kosaidpo> w.e in ur mind
<kosaidpo> u think it might be usfulle for me
<kosaidpo> : ]
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: join -team
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<kosaidpo> hihi
<kosaidpo> :D i kno
<Mohan_chml> Heh
<kosaidpo> no i mean as a user linux
<kosaidpo> you kno
<kosaidpo> while using the commadn line
<kosaidpo> well
<kosaidpo> i nver get it what does chroot do ?
<kosaidpo> the command chroot
<Mohan_chml> change the root permissions
<kosaidpo> to what ?
<Mohan_chml> of a particular file
<kosaidpo> can you pls explain
<kosaidpo> im noob tho : D
<Mohan_chml> If I have two accounts/ groups in my machine and If I want to change the owner permissions of a particular folder from one group to another, chroot is used
<hobgoblin> no
<kosaidpo> uhm why we cant use chmod ?
<kosaidpo> or chown
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: ^ Its good to learn after you find the codes by yourself ;)
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: chown is to change the owner access and chroot to the root access
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: chroot is "an operation that changes the apparent disk root directory for the current running process and its children. "
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: aww. I told about chown then..?
<hobgoblin> ye[
<hobgoblin> yep
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: ty. Just now googled =]
<kosaidpo> hobgoblin: cus im not native english speaker inever get to uderstand the choot from the man
<kosaidpo> can you please gimme some example pls
<kosaidpo> Mohan_chml: many tnx : ]
<hobgoblin> sorry - not really, something I used once or twice only
<kosaidpo> hobgoblin: oh okies tnx
<kosaidpo> well guys
<kosaidpo> can you please give any usefull command line that ican pick up from you easily : D
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: http://www.antionline.com/showthread.php?t=156511 that has an elaborate story about chroot
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo: download a tutorial or work in terminal, so that you can learn by yourself ;)
<kosaidpo> yeh id o
<kosaidpo> but you kno i cant get to see all the cmmd line
<hobgoblin> kosaidpo: what it is you are actually after - we'ere not a library :)
<kosaidpo> so its like exchangin knowloage or sumthi
<kosaidpo> cus what i kno you might dont kno n same
<kosaidpo> hobgoblin: hii i kno me too
<kosaidpo> for example ican tell you a word in french
<kosaidpo> and im sure you sumthin to tell me too
<kosaidpo> you get me
<kosaidpo> so im askin you guys this on commd line
<kosaidpo> : d
<hobgoblin> yep - the only real way to learn the command line is in my opinion - need to use it for real to fix or accomplish something
<kosaidpo> yeh i do use
<kosaidpo> but you kno somtimes it night be danger
<kosaidpo> like the other time
<kosaidpo> i ereased my headers by accident
<hobgoblin> run a vm then you can do whatever it is you want to
<kosaidpo> n ipayed it so expensive to get em back i had to do a fresh install cus i messed it up
<kosaidpo> uhm i dont thikn ican
<kosaidpo> im using lubuntu
<kosaidpo> i have an old toshiba with 512 ram
<hobgoblin> oh - no then :)
<hobgoblin> you could if you have sufficient disk space then make a new install and play in one and keep one for normal use
<kosaidpo> uhm yeh isee
<hobgoblin> I've done both in the past
<kosaidpo> well tnx  n have nice day
<kosaidpo> peace out : ]
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I think we have to tell him to avoid sms type of words. what about you?
<hobgoblin> some of it might possibly be down to language  I think
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> its absoluty impossible to rum virtual box on machine with 512 ram under lubuntu ??
<seidos> kosaidpo, did you try?
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: No, why?
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: As long as you allocate less than half your physical RAM you should be fine
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: To a degree
<kosaidpo> uhm
<kosaidpo> s icant ?
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: I'm confused. What do you mean when you say "Can't"?
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Because I've done exactly what you're talking about (run VBox with < 512MB of RAM) before
<kosaidpo> im under lubuntu with 512 ram so can i use virtual box
<kosaidpo> ohh
<kosaidpo> good
<kosaidpo> how ?
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Y-yes.
<kosaidpo> cus im new
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Um, install it
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<kosaidpo> i did
<kosaidpo> i have it
<kosaidpo> now
<kosaidpo> : D
<kosaidpo> and how abt the virtual hdd
<kosaidpo> how much shud  give it
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Whatever the recommended size is
<kosaidpo> ahh
<kosaidpo> okies tnx
<kosaidpo> ill go dinner now
<kosaidpo> many tnx
<kosaidpo> for ur help
<reaper50435> question: is their a linux alt to windows alcohol 120 program
<aveilleux> reaper50435: Linux can mount ISOs natively. If you want an interface, you can use gmount-iso
<aveilleux> reaper50435: sudo aptitude install gmountiso
<drubin> kos<Tab> I would highly highly recommend *not* running virtual box with only 512mbs of ram!
<drubin> that leaves your host os with at max 256mbs of ram which will suck  ;/
<reaper50435> thanks
<drubin> aveilleux: How well did that work out running vbox with < 512mb of ram?
<aveilleux> drubin: How *well*? Terrible
<aveilleux> drubin: But he was asking if it was possible, which it is
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-05
<ricardo> Hello? any1?
<Atharva> ricardo : Whats the problem ?
<ricardo> hi atharva
<ricardo> the problem is>
<ricardo> i am trying to install my intel graphics drive
<ricardo> r
<ricardo> but i have read several sites but since i am a beginner not very able to compile or do all that stuffs that are required
<ricardo> i dont even know how to compile or so :(
<Atharva> go to -> System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<ricardo> let me check
<ricardo> done
<ricardo> and it lists only 1 driver (my Wireless card)
<ricardo> so far i have followed this>
<Atharva> Have you enabled it ?
<ricardo> yeap it is enabled
<ricardo> but that one iw working fine, what i am trying to get is the intel graphics one
<ricardo> not the wireless
<ricardo> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/build.html
<ricardo> that is what i have tried to follow
<ricardo> when i try to do my ./autogen.sh for my card it says: dri2proto required.
<Atharva> Tell me one thing what do you want on graphics....
<ricardo> i need to get my HDMI port working fine, i cannot get the audio tru hdmi or the appropiate screen resolution once connected to my TV
<ricardo> the driver description says i required the driver installed for hdmi audio/video working properly, but apparently i need tocompile since i cannot fine an specific package for ubuntu :(
<ricardo> and also i want to know if installing the driver i can get HD playback to work properlysince i get laggy playback only :(
<ricardo> (in win7 it works fine. but in ubuntu not working fine :(
<Atharva> Actually I have never tried this before...
<Atharva> sry cant help ....
<ricardo> dont worry man
<txadm> May I ask for some help setting up ubuntu as an http/ftp server?
<urlin2u> txadm, you can ask that at #ubuntu more people on there. :D
<txadm> Ah, as I asked on here someone replied on #ubuntu, thank you so much! :)
<henry_> Can anybody help me?  i have just installed the latest Ubuntu and want to use my adaptec aha 2940 scsi card.  How do I do this?
<haqking> henry_: hi, is that an old 50 pin scsi ?
<henry_> Yes .  Not sure of the date but adaptec do provide Vista drivers.  I am trying to use my Epson gt30000 scanner which is vital to me and I would prefer not to have to use windows in a virtual machine.
<haqking> yes i see, i think there is a few issues with it but a modprobe shoulod yield some results, wait one sec just having a quick look around
<henry_> Oh by the way .... thanks for being here!
<haqking> no problem ;-)
<haqking> i am pretty sure you will need to custom build your kernel with that module see here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/ahc.4.html
<haqking> it is for old version of ubunut but i think the aicxxx is being replaced
<haqking> sorry but dont think i can be of much more help than that, someone with direct experience of that card i thinkn would need to chime in, have you posted on the forum ?
<Sidewinder1> henry_, Someone here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332   may be able to give specific instructions for that card. It'll take longer, but you'll get more exposure, over time.
<henry_> Thanks for the link.  Had a look and that is all way beyond my abilities!
<haqking> best bet it is to post in the forum with link above ^ and see if anyone else has experience with that card
<haqking> best of luck
<Sidewinder1> henry_, You could do a search for that card; in lieu of that, just start a new thread.
<henry_> Thanks both I will wander over to the forum and see what can be done.  All a shame as I am desperate to become Microsoft free and it is things like this that stop me!
<Sidewinder1> henry_, It can be frustrating at times, but if you patiently persevere, you'll be rewarded, I'm sure. :-)
<haqking> even if you used MS in a virtual machine, it still needs to be seen in your Host to be virtualised in the guest
<henry_> Oh blow! another good Idea squashed
<haqking> may a i suggest a scsi to USB adapter instead http://www.ratocsystems.com/english/products/U2SCX.html
<haqking> any need to use your SCSI card per se, its only for the scanner right ?
<henry_> Yes just for the scanner.  Been thinking about an adapter they seem expensive at about £60 second hand on ebay especially when I have a card sitting in the machine.  Do these adapters all work OK with Ubuntu?
<haqking> just looking around for a cheaper model
<haqking> seems cheap in the USA, discontinued alot over here in the UK
<haqking> yeah if you cant help in the forum then a adapter might be your only option im afraid
<haqking> *get help
<henry_> I think I will watch this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1812231&highlight=adaptec+2940)....seems I am not the only one.  The other thing about the adapters is they appear to be slow at 480 Mbi v 1280 Mbit for the scsi
<haqking> best of luck ;-)
<haqking> sorry couldnt be of more help on that one
<Kent> Hey, anyone know of a way that I can automatically bring a particular nautilus window to the front?
<Kent> Sometimes I have so many windows open that I suddenly want to get back to my nautilus window that's set up how I like it
<Kent> Can't find a keyboard shortcut for it
<Kent> hm
<Kent> hever mind
<Kent> I found something
<M0hi> particular window?
<vohe> hello, can i get information about "usable" programs here?
<vohe> i look for a calendar program, that can use google-calendar (online, not downloaded ics) AND that is able to print in different ways. (e.g. filofax pages)
<holstein> vohe: i have often wished google would just do that :/
<vohe> holstein: I wish that too. Google could do that, but only in english locals i need that in german! and...
<vohe> under windows i found "sunbird" that can do some "extra" print formats. There i have to use the add on fgprinters.
<holstein> i cant imagine sunbird *not* supporting Gcal
<holstein> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/
<vohe> but sunbird is out of development and fgprinters only work with old versions...
<holstein> oh... hehe :)
<vohe> so... what?
<holstein> you already tried it...
<vohe> is there any program under ubuntu that can print more than a "month" preview of the calendar files?
<holstein> is lightning dead? http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/ ?
<vohe> i tried, evolution, thunderbird...
<holstein> vohe: i mean, its linux, and its all open, so all of them do whatever you want to make them do... in theory
<vohe> holstein: yes, in case of print lists - it is dead!
<holstein> as for in practice, we would just have to try them, and see
<J4r3d> Hello
<J4r3d> Is anyone here?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> we're all here :)
<holstein> J4r3d: if you would, take a moment and review the /topic
<holstein> just type /topic in whenever you join an official support channel
<holstein> some of them are more strict than others
<J4r3d> Ah ok. Thank you I was just about to ask how to do that. :)
<holstein> depending on the chat client you are using, you can sometimes see it easier than other times
<holstein> i forget what that freenode webchat looks like...
<J4r3d> I am getting an error. Insufficient arguments for command. I apologize this is my first venture into any sort of chat.
<holstein> J4r3d: no worries
<holstein> how did you get here?
<holstein> is there a webpage?
<holstein> or just searching through freenode?
<J4r3d> Yes. I was looking for support on Ubuntu and was directed to this channel. I tried the ubuntu-beginners-team channel but no one was answering.
<holstein> J4r3d: but, are you in the web browser?
<holstein> at http://webchat.freenode.net/ ??
<J4r3d> Yes. I clicked the link for the channel and thus I ended up here
<holstein> J4r3d: thats actually good to know
<holstein> you dont get the topic that way in the webchat...
 * holstein_test is testing
<J4r3d> Ah. I was also looking at downloading xchat to use as my client however I was having trouble figuring out how to download and install it with Ubuntu.
<holstein> xchat is nice
<holstein> J4r3d: you can do that in many ways
<holstein> i would suggest trying the software center if you have that
<J4r3d> Oh! I forgot about that. Brb. And thank you. :)
<holstein> sure
<haqking> yes xchat is in software centre or with sudo apt-get install xchat from terminal
<J4r3d> Downloading now. Pardon the silly question but what is sudo?
<haqking> see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> !sudo | J4r3d
<ubot2`> J4r3d: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<haqking> it is for temporary elevating to admin privelege and is preferred method in ubuntu as the root account is disabled by default
<J4r3d> Ok. Im not sure I understand but I just finished the download of xchat so Im going to boot that up and be back in just a sec.
<haqking> basically when you want to do something of an admin anture to your system you tell it you have the privelege to do to by prefixing the command with sudo
<haqking> it will then ask for your password to confirm you really do and checks your account has sudo privelege
<haqking> then carries it out
<holstein> J4r3d will be back from xchat soon :)
<haqking> *admin nature
<haqking> welcome back j43rd
<haqking> j4r3d even ;-)
<j4r3d> Thank you :)
<j4r3d> Now I understand how the /topic command works. What did you mean by the root account being disabled by default? Perhaps I should do a bit more reading to understand the technical details beforehand?
<holstein> j4r3d: its not working in the webchat though
<holstein>  /topic
<holstein> which is good to know... i usually suggest that, and i didnt know it didnt work the same there
<j4r3d> Ah ok. I put in the command and read up on it. Thank you :).
<haqking> root is the superuser in linux, in Ubuntu it is disabled and it is preferred to carry out superuser tasks using sudo
<haqking> which is like being root for a short period without logging in as root and without putting your system in too much danger of messing it up as root
<j4r3d> Ah ok. That makes sense. Thanks
<haqking> read the link posted earlier at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sidewinder1> j4r3d, Two of my favorite links for learning about ubuntu are: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php And: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 Enjoy! :-)
<holstein> so, apparently, /topic just doenst work from the webchat... the topic is at the top of the page all the time though
<j4r3d> I peered at it. Its open on my browser for me to look at later. :) I did have a question though. I decided I wanted to try out Ubuntu before completely getting rid of Windows. So I downloaded and installed it with the Wubi installer. Now that Ive play with it a little bit, Id like to use it to completely replace Windows but Im not sure how to go about that. Do I uninstall Ubuntu first and then reinstall with the task of eradicating Windows while i r
<j4r3d> einstall? Or is there a way to get rid of Windows and simply boot from Ubuntu?
<j4r3d> Thanks Sidewinder1 :) Ill be sure to take a look at those.
<Sidewinder1> j4r3d, Please see my links above, especially the psychocats one.
<holstein> you can to whatever really... no reason to keep that wubi install in place though
<holstein> j4r3d: are you going to wipe windows?
<j4r3d> I plan on it yes.
<holstein> if you want to dual boot, i would unistall wubi, then install ubuntu
<holstein> if you are going to wipe the drive, do whatever you want
<holstein> nothing about that wubi will prevent that install from happening
<j4r3d> Hmmm. Ok.
<Sidewinder1> j4r3d, You might want to install and dual boot for a while until you're completely comfortable with ubuntu. You can always remove Win at a later date.
<holstein> yeah, and the only reason i say remove the wubi first is just to clear up the hard drive space, and simplify the process a bit
<holstein> you dont *have* to do that first
<holstein> if i were you, i would use the wubi for a few more weeks, then install 11.10 :)
<Sidewinder1> j4r3d, One important thing if you need to shrink an NTFS/fat32 partition; make sure to defragment it at least twice prior to shrinking.
<j4r3d> I think thats actually good advise. I just started using Ubuntu and I think I may have gotten ahead of myself. I will work on becomimg familiar with it before I kill Windows.
<holstein> j4r3d: also, break that wubi :)
<holstein> before installing, do some things in there
<holstein> since you are going to wipe the drive anyways... its better to learn on it
 * Sidewinder1 Is not a big fan of WUBI; but I guess it serves it's purpose of allowing win. folks to try ubuntu, within the win os.
<holstein> yeah... it helped me transition
<Sidewinder1> I never used it (wubi), went straight to dual-boot. But I've seen many questions in #u where wubi is the problem. I think the mistake is that folks try to use it on a long term basis.
<holstein> yup.. it was breaking my LAN on that machine somehow... i forget now
<j4r3d> I think Ill use Wubi for a couple weeks and then setup a dual boot for windows.
<Sidewinder1> Sounds like a plan. :D
<spartan-11510> Hi
<Sidewinder1> Good Afternoon.
<spartan-11510> I need some help for packaging, i'm sorry if my question hav not place here
<spartan-11510> I search the minimal option in makefile
<Sidewinder1> Are you familiar with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<spartan-11510> No i read that and if i've any question i ask you. Thank you very much
<Sidewinder1> spartan-11510, I ask only because I'm not real familiar with compiling software. Also if compiling is your goal, you might be better off asking in #ubuntu, rather than a beginners channel.
<Sidewinder1> Hope it helped. :-)
<spartan-11510> Ok thank you very much ;)
<Sidewinder1> You're welcome.
<tdn> How do I change system language (menus and the like) to Danish?
<urlin2u> tdn, your on which release, in Natty look at language support I believe.
<tdn> urlin2u, lucid
<tdn> urlin2u, LTS
<tdn> urlin2u, I would really like to do it from command line if possible. And for all users.
<urlin2u> I haven't used lucid in a long time, and am not really sure to be honest, the #ubuntu channel is a bit busier you might try there as well
<tdn> Ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-06
<yax51> ok s oI got a usb tuner for my computer, however when I plug it in, it doesn't even detect that there is anything there....
<yax51> I suspect I may need drivers for it though..
<yax51> does anyone know where I can find such drivers (if they even exist)? it's a ub435-q tv tuner
<tdn> How do I change system language (menus and the like) to Danish? I would really like to do it from command line if possible. And for all users.
<M0hi> tdn: I think setlocale will do
<M0hi> !setlocale
<ubot2`> Factoid 'setlocale' not found
<M0hi> ah!
<tdn> Is that a program I need to install?
<tdn> M0hi, ?
<Sidewinder1> M0hi left, I believe.
<tdn> Ok.
<M0hi> tdn: you got the solution?
<tdn> Yeah. By this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11223604#post11223604
<M0hi> tdn: mark that as solved. Lemme poke raja to be active here too :D
<tdn> M0hi, it is marked solved?
<M0hi> Oh yeah! sorry My bad
<r4y> Is there another command that can replace this command?, or a modification to this command? I want it so that username doesn't have to be stated as my username to make it easier for a tutorial
<r4y> sudo find ~/Desktop/roms -exec chown username.username \{} \;
<geirha> -exec chown "$USER:" {} +
<geirha> On second thought, that's dangerous.
<geirha> do  sudo chown -R "$USER:" ~/Desktop/roms  instead
<geirha> No find.
<r4y> Thank you for the info
<r4y> That worked. Thank you. I have another question.
<r4y> Why use this command then this command after it:
<r4y> find ~/Desktop/roms/ -type f -exec chmod 644 \{} \;
<r4y> find ~/Desktop/roms/ -type d -exec chmod 755 \{} \;
<geirha> You need execute permission on directories to be able to access them. On files, you only want execute bit if it's meant to be executable.
<r4y> The files end up being marked with X's and locks, so I use these 3 commands to fix them
<geirha> find ~/Desktop/roms \( -type f -o -type d \) -exec chmod u+rwX,go+rX {} +
<geirha> Hm. That's odd
<geirha> that last find will just add bits (if missing), so it won't remove the execute bit on a file that is meant to be executable.
<r4y> torrentzip from sourceforge messes them up, so I left it as an option to use the source version from sourceforge with this a solution. The other torrentzip is not on sourceforge which doen't have this poblem
<r4y> executable. You mean marked as executable?, I will have to look.
<geirha> Actually, you could lose the find there too.  chmod -R u+rwX,go+rX ~/Desktop/roms
<r4y> this command fixed the X's so access permissions are fixed:
<r4y> find ~/Desktop/roms/ -type f -exec chmod 644 \{} \;
<r4y> the other didn't seem to do anything
<r4y> I meant this command didn't seem to do anything:
<r4y> find ~/Desktop/roms/ -type d -exec chmod 755 \{} \;
<r4y> chmod -R u+rwX,go+rX ~/Desktop/roms worked for access permissions as well as find ~/Desktop/roms/ -type f -exec chmod 644 \{} \;
<r4y> Does this command do anything?:
<r4y> find ~/Desktop/roms/ -type d -exec chmod 755 \{} \;
<r4y> I mean why should I even have it in my tutorial?, Or be using that command?
<r4y> I should go study with google for a sec
<r4y> I see, like you were trying to tell me:   Files = 644  and  Directories = 755
<r4y> http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?t=121470
<r4y> OK, so then the second command of the 2 isn't needed in my case because only the files need their permissions changed and not the folder holding it. Well at least that is what I have been perceiving over the past with this problem
<r4y> thank you for the help
<r4y> I will have to mess around with the 3rd command I have been asking about when dealing with torrentzip, just in case I am wrong here. TY and bye
<haqking> Greeting everyone ;-)
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, my internet dies and dies and dies
<LearnUbuntu> What is the new path for /etc/gdm/custom in 11.04?
<geirha> /etc/gdm/custom.conf according to http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.32/configuration.html.en#daemonconfig
<LearnUbuntu> geirha, true, but i do not find the file in 11.04 there is /etc/gdm/ [but no custom.conf]
<geirha> LearnUbuntu: Well, I assume it'll be used if you create it
<LearnUbuntu> solved thanks geirha
<LearnUbuntu> How can i tell Ubuntu via terminal do not turn off my and auto logout or do not enable screen savers all the time, keep it as it is.
<LearnUbuntu> I am from my another laptop connected to Ubuntu 11.04 via SSH. How can i from terminal open the VNC ? So that i can login.
<Antonjo> A little piece of advice by you experts.
<Antonjo> In my insane efforts to get my driver working I keep on upgrading kernel.
<Antonjo> Now I get to 3.0.4. With lubuntu and no apps opened I use 63 mega out of 211.
<Antonjo> In any case everything seems smooth. Do you advise to downgrade?
<holstein> Antonjo: ?
<holstein> wifi? graphics?
<holstein> i personally wouldnt feel unsafe running an older version of the linux kernel, unless theres a known vulnerability you are concerned about
<Antonjo> wifi is ok
<Antonjo> graphics also
<holstein> Antonjo: of which driver do you speak?
<Antonjo> i was installing a wifi stick
<holstein> Antonjo: im unclear on your question
<holstein> what are you inquiring about downgrading?
<holstein> the kernel?
<Antonjo> ok  i'll tell better
<Antonjo> the stick is a us robotics, and they all claim to use it with ndiswrapper
<Antonjo> i was able to get ndiswrapper + originale inf working but
<Antonjo> after some minutes the system froze
<Antonjo> by chance i used a live Puppy and I discovered that it could use my stick out of the box
<Antonjo> but without original inf
<Antonjo> just simple prism driver
<Antonjo> in fact i did the same via sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Antonjo> and everything is going smooth
<Antonjo> the only thing is that since many claims some bugs in the kernel
<Antonjo> i upgraded
<Antonjo> from ....38 to ...39
<Antonjo> and so on
<Antonjo> just before discovering the prism solution
<Antonjo> p54usb
<Antonjo> now I find myself with this kernel 3.0.4
<Antonjo> WHAT do you think of it?
<Antonjo> do I keep it ?
<holstein> no reason *not* to keep it
<holstein> unless its particularly breaking some funcionality for you
<Antonjo> no, but  you know some say it is unsuppoted
<holstein> some?
<holstein> i mean, it either works or it dont
<holstein> if its working, its working
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat it... unless it stops working
<Antonjo> other say too much memory
<Antonjo> And I am a newbie
<holstein> do what makes you feel comfortable
<holstein> i would see about the memory usage before getting bent out of shape though
<holstein> maybe run top, and monitor for a bit
<Antonjo>  63 mega out of 211,  without apps, it is lubuntu
<Antonjo> so very fast
<Antonjo> also on an old laptop
<Antonjo> so thanks holstein
<holstein> Antonjo: :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-07
<dwr435> hellois there anyone in her ewho knows this stuff ok?
<dirty-harry> hi, how can I sandbox applications for restricted user access to the filesystem; filemanager displays only one dir, no root, network etc
<s-fox> Hello.
<urlin2u> dirty-harry, I don't think you can sandbox in ubuntu.
<urlin2u> dirty-harry, I think you mean something else, as far as a definition.
<urlin2u> dirty-harry, I stand corrected I guess that term may apply here try the #ubuntu channel much busier for help. :D
<dirty-harry> urlin2u, I don't know whether or not sandboxing is the right way
<urlin2u> dirty-harry, the term fits as far as locking down another user, fedora sandboxes, I believe but more like a MS type sandbox, the main channel though willl get you faster answers.
<dirty-harry> urlin2u, I'm trying to find a way to display as little as possible in the filemanager and open/save dialog
<urlin2u> dirty-harry, I don't know to be honest on how to do it.
<dirty-harry> urlin2u, ok I'll try my luck over there
<dirty-harry> urlin2u, thanks anyway
<urlin2u> dirty-harry, no problem.
<bodhi_zazen> dirty-harry: what do you want to 'sandbox " ?
<bodhi_zazen> systme files - meaningless as a non-root user can not modify them and if they want to see them, just download the .deb
<bodhi_zazen> Other home directories ? chmod 770 $HOME
<bodhi_zazen> done
<bodhi_zazen> If you need more then that, then you are talking apparmor : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9799756&postcount=5
<bodhi_zazen> but if you are going to use apparmor, you have to allow a ton of access to run X, lol
<dirty-harry> bodhi_zazen, yes sth on X; I'm installing vbox to try it out now
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> You  can also use the guest account
<bodhi_zazen> guest account is confined by apparmor and may be less hassle
<bodhi_zazen> aks guest session
<dirty-harry> ok thanks; I'll try to costumize the guest-account; probably the better/easier approach
<philipballew> is a learn python book from 2003 gonna be out-dated?
<eyadof> hi all i want to join to the ubuntu beginners team can someone explain to me more than this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-08
<frannyboo> anyone know how to get magicjack working for ubuntu 11.04?
<dejwoo> Hello guys, im bit new to ubuntu, i have dell 5110 which has geforce 525 on it, is there any way how could i get that card working??
<s-fox> Hello.
<bobweaver> cprofitt: you areound
<bobweaver> cprofitt: you around*
<bobweaver> I need help with making ppa I am real confused about making a .deb package
<bobweaver> I have ppa set up
<bobweaver> all the pgp keys have been signed along with ubuntu code of conduct also ssh
<bobweaver> like how about a kdm file ?
<bobweaver> so stuff that is all ready made in my computer how do I make into ubuntu package ?
<bobweaver> thanks
<PaintedStallions> I am having major problems installing ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-09
<anonop05> hi, i have a problem. you videos lag when opened in fullscreen on ubuntu 11.04
<anonop05> youtube*
<holstein> anonop05: i think most folk just dont full screen view
<holstein> you can try changing video drivers
<anonop05> video drivers on ubuntu 11.04 for me are horrible
<holstein> you can run 11.10
<holstein> im using 10.04
<anonop05> 11.10 is very slow on my system
<anonop05> 1.6Ghz single core processor
<holstein> youve check since beta?
<anonop05> yeah
<anonop05> installed it too
<anonop05> and when you say "change" video drivers, what do you mean?
<holstein> assuming you have optional drivers to try
<holstein> you can always try the vesa driver
<holstein> disable compiz
<holstein> enable compiz
<holstein> try a proprietary driver, or an open one
<anonop05> how do i install vesa drivers?
<holstein> the way i do it is with a custom xorg.conf
<anonop05> soooo how do i do that? srry for being a total newb
<holstein> anonop05: i usually try a knoppix live CD
<holstein> copy the xorg.conf from there, and edit it a bit
<holstein> specifying the vesa driver
<holstein> i mean, if i were you anonop05 , i would either switch hardware, or just tolerate it
<holstein> typically, if ubuntu can support hardware, it will
<anonop05> thanks for the help
<holstein> i would try a few live CD's and make note of the drivers being used
<holstein> drivers and kernels
<s-fox> Hello.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' s-fox
<s-fox> Good evening Sidewinder1 .
<s-fox> How are you ?
<Sidewinder1> Fine, thanx, and you?
<s-fox> I am fine thank you.
<Daniel0108> hey, I need jack for ardour, but only alsa works for me. Any suggestions?
<Daniel0108> *it doesn't work when I use jack, it just works with alsa-only
<holstein> Daniel0108: ?
<holstein> pulse suspends, and you will be using alsa with JACK more than likely
<holstein> i use the firewire driver now, and i used to use the freebob one
<Daniel0108> holstein: Sound works without jack, but when I start jackd, it stops working
<holstein> you can see in JACK 'setup' the driver selection
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> I know
<Daniel0108> shall I try all the drivers?
<holstein> Daniel0108: what device?
<holstein> some internal card?
<Daniel0108> holstein: yeah
<holstein> Daniel0108: what i suggest is, *temporarily* start jack from the terminal
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<Daniel0108> okay
<holstein> go to 'setup'
<Daniel0108> yes
<holstein> frames/period 512
<holstein> sample rate 44.1
<holstein> 441000
<Daniel0108> ok
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<Daniel0108> there is no periods/buffer
<holstein> Daniel0108: the other settings should be as-is
<holstein> Daniel0108: ?
<Daniel0108> oh wait
<holstein> its under sample rate
<Daniel0108> sorry, now I'm on alsa ;)
<Daniel0108> I tried something
<holstein> the realtime box on the left, is that checked?
<Daniel0108> still does not work, I am testing it with "espeak" and it returns: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<holstein> Daniel0108: ?
<holstein> dont hit start yet
<holstein> we are still configuring
<Daniel0108> holstein: yes, the realtime box is checked
<Daniel0108> oh, sorry
<holstein> dont test with espeak
<holstein> test with yoshimi
<holstein> yoshimi or audacious
<holstein> Daniel0108: audacious is easy enough
<holstein> BUT, we'll need to get JACK started and running first as root
<Daniel0108> okay, the realtime box is checked, holstein
<holstein> Daniel0108: you see on the right side...
<holstein> interface?
<Daniel0108> yes
<holstein> is that 'default' ?
<Daniel0108> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> driver is alsa
<Daniel0108> yes
<holstein> did you mess with anything else there?
<Daniel0108> not really
<holstein> ok
<holstein> close setup
<holstein> and hit the start button
<Daniel0108> ok
<holstein> you should see some flashing green lights
<holstein> ideally you dont want xruns
<holstein> but, you might get a few with that internal card
<Daniel0108> okay
<holstein> SO, do you have audacious installed?
<holstein> VLC has a JACK plugin too...
<Daniel0108> I'm installing it
<holstein> ok
<holstein> you'll need to run it *temporarily* as root too for this test
<Daniel0108> I want to use ardour, btw ;)
<Daniel0108> okay
<holstein> sure... after you get jack running as normal user, ardour will "just work"
<Daniel0108> yeah, I know, just wanted to point that out ;)
<Daniel0108> okay, opened audacious
<holstein> get a file playing in there
<holstein> then, go back to the jack window
<holstein> hit 'connect'
<holstein> you'll see readables and writables
<Daniel0108> yeah
<holstein> you should see on the right side your cards speaker outputs
<holstein> and on the left side, audacious's outputs
<Daniel0108> yes, playback_1 and playback_2
<Daniel0108> capture_1 and capture_2 on the left side
<holstein> you can hit the little plus signs (+)
<holstein> Daniel0108: yup, thats your sound cards ins and outs
<Daniel0108> no, there are no more plus signs
<holstein> Daniel0108: i forget how adacious is, but i think you need to go in and tell it to use JACK
<Daniel0108> I pressed the plus sign on "system"
<holstein> you'll need to do that for most apps *when* they have JACK support
<holstein> when/if
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> done
<holstein> Daniel0108: also, you have to have a file playing in audacious for it to present itself to JACK
<holstein> then, you come to this 'connect' window, and you should see audacious on the left side with 2 outputs that you can route to playback on the right side
<Daniel0108> okay, I changed output to "JACK output plugin", but when I hit the play button now, it doesn't do anything
<Daniel0108> holstein: ^
<holstein> Daniel0108: you might need to restart audacious
<holstein> not jack though
<Daniel0108> ERR: bio2jack.c::JACK_OpenDevice(1021) jack server not running?
<Daniel0108> holstein: ^
<holstein> Daniel0108: where is that error?
<Daniel0108> audacious
<holstein> you are running gksudo audacious ?
<Daniel0108> yes, I restarted it, now when I hit play I get "snd_pcm_hw_params failed: Input/output error."
<holstein> well, lets skip this for a minute
<holstein> Daniel0108: close audacious
<Daniel0108> ok
<holstein> Daniel0108: close 'connect'
<holstein> hit the stop button
<Daniel0108> done
<holstein> ^ on JACK
<Daniel0108> yeah
<holstein> close that, and reopen JACK as normal user
<holstein> qjackctl... jack control
<holstein> the GUI front end...
<holstein> hit start again, and make sure all is well
<Daniel0108> yeah, I know
<Daniel0108> ahh
<Daniel0108> the default user jack was already running
<holstein> yeah, sometimes you can have failed attempts somewhere running
<holstein> you might want to restart the machine, or poke around in top or whatever and kill all JACK's
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> yeah, it works now :D
<Daniel0108> yaaayy
<holstein> :)
<Daniel0108> now I'll test ardour
<holstein> Daniel0108: SO, you have JACK running as normal user? and audacious is playing through it?
<Daniel0108> yes
<holstein> what about xruns?
<holstein> any red #'s in the jack window?
<Daniel0108> nope
<Daniel0108> no red #'s
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> Daniel0108: you might get some
<holstein> IF you do
<Daniel0108> now I'll try ardour
<holstein> you relax the settings
<holstein> in setup... maybe frames/period 1024 for example instead of 512
<holstein> if you dont, thats great :)
<Daniel0108> ah, okay
<holstein> usually internal sound cards are not latency-friendly
<holstein> anyways... ardour'll present all kinds of things to JACK
<holstein> each track you make
<holstein> busses
<Daniel0108> okay
<holstein> you can use JACK 'connect' or ardour for the connection
<holstein> connections*
<holstein> Daniel0108: las over in #ardour is amazingly helpful too :)
<Daniel0108> holstein: I just need it to start an application with OSC support ;)
<holstein> also, if im not around, #opensourcemusicians
<Daniel0108> okay, thank you
<holstein> JACK is not rocket science, but its not many steps away ;)
<Daniel0108> holstein: I'm not very experienced with audio, lol. I just do coding, coding, coding. thank you :)
<holstein> Daniel0108: anytime... its the small niche im experienced with, and im happy to help
<Daniel0108> holstein: now I just need to find out how OSC on Ardour works, I got it to listen to a port, but the application needs OSC send and receive ports
<holstein> yeah, ardour 3 is improving that a bit AFAIK
<Daniel0108> holstein: I have ardour 3 :p
<holstein> unfortunately, i havent needed to set that up yet
<holstein> are you setting up a control surface?
<Daniel0108> holstein: yeah
<holstein> COOL :)
<holstein> Daniel0108: couple folks in #opensourcemusicians have set that up
<Daniel0108> holstein: I am trying to test this application: https://github.com/grmcom/TouchLive
<Daniel0108> okay
<holstein> one guy set up a bot that we talked to
<holstein> !stop !start... whatever
<ubot2`> holstein: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> that controlled ardour :)
<Daniel0108> cool
<holstein> i have more analog gear to get into the box... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/pictures/IMG_20110715_193438.jpg
<Daniel0108> wow, cool, holstein
<holstein> :)
<Daniel0108> I'm usually a CLI dev and don't even do audio, lol
<holstein> i wish i had more coding expereince... thats what ubuntustudio really needs
<philipballew> whats a good way to record audio right off my sound card
<escott> philipballew, arecord is the most basic
<Ooberbuntu> Hello
<Ooberbuntu> Hello (echo, echo,echo)
<Ooberbuntu> Anyone here, (here, here, here)
<pleia2> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pleia2> :)
<Ooberbuntu> Ok everyone must be in private mode. I just wanted to know if anyone here could tell me why there are no MD5's or other hash counts on the Ubuntu site.
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: what are you looking for?
<pleia2> Ooberbuntu: what release are you looking for?
<Ooberbuntu> MD5 hashes for the ubuntu downloads
<Ooberbuntu> 11.04 i386
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Ooberbuntu> Thaks a lot. I don't know why there is not link, at least that cound find, to that page on the main Ubuntu download page.
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: i think its becuase if you dig a little you can find it
<pleia2> I think they want to make the main download page as simple as possible for new users, and terms like "MD5" are unfamiliar and intimidating
<holstein> why bother when most folk dont want/need
<Ooberbuntu> Thats, why. I lost my shovel.
<Ooberbuntu> I know the server seams pretty fast and conectinos seam more stable, more than some other distros that host thier own, and probably don't have as much ploblem with corrupted files either
<starcraftman> Ooberbuntu: can always use torrent, checks itself upon completion with most clients. Just an alternative :)
<philipballew> what does this guy or girl need?
<Ooberbuntu> Just too bad torrents arn't as fast when you want a new os file in 10-12 minutes and are impatient.
<philipballew> torrents are faster
<Ooberbuntu> Maybe if their set up right (by a veteran pc Zen GOd) but my torrent maching wan't running an old 1100 mhrz amd duron even when i read through all documentation and was o nroad runner getting down speads of 20-30MB7s
<Ooberbuntu> maybe utorrent is a bottleneck but I doubt that. I think Time Warner Cable i nNE .Ohio throttles , especially torrents
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-10
<Ooberbuntu> Is off topic chitchat allowed in this channel?
<philipballew> Ooberbuntu, it really depends on the amount of trafic
<Ooberbuntu>  Iam not seeing anyone asking any questins unless I don't see everything o nthe freenode.
<philipballew> what do you want to talk about
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: you can /join #ubuntu-beginners-team for OT
<philipballew> probably better holstein :)
<Ooberbuntu> I'd have to think of a worthwhile topic.
<philipballew> haha. well have fun
<Ooberbuntu> Like off topic and not even ubuntu topic. Like the fact that I have the sneaky suspicion that Ad-Aware is up to no good since I havn't used that program in 2-3 years and ......
<iceflatline> no good?
<Ooberbuntu> should have uninstalled it. It never had an auto-update that updated but the same day that they started to ask to update I get browser redirects and havn't  and don't get anything that irritating  but once every 3-4 years.
<Ooberbuntu> I would bet money  on it and just kills me what some companies try to do.
<Ooberbuntu> Thats on a windows maching of course
<iceflatline> Interesting. Yeah, I haven't run that program for a few years.
<iceflatline> Using Malwarebytes for the occasional spot clean :)
<Ooberbuntu> It lost its flavour and usefullnes a few years ago wich is why I havn't used it iether.
<iceflatline> Started to become really bloated as I recall.
<Ooberbuntu> Interestig that Malwarebytes nor Spybot Serch and destroy would pick anything up.\
<Ooberbuntu> So I am goin gto have to dig deeper.
<iceflatline> Another I use is Superantispyware
<iceflatline> Stupid name but is seems to catch a thing or two that MB misses.
<Ooberbuntu> Just so, so irritating when you click on ubuntu.com and are taken t oa search page and page back and click on the same link and then go to the right site the second time.
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: what link?.. what page?
<Ooberbuntu> Was talking about browser redirect malware or virus or whatever it is.
<Ooberbuntu> Clicking o na link i n a serch engine
<Ooberbuntu> Going to a search page initially but the second time going to the intended page.
<Ooberbuntu> could be any URL
<holstein> when i ran windows i would just reinstall it every 6 months or a year
<iceflatline> lol, that's what I'm doing as I type this :)
<iceflatline> reinstall on my Lenovo t410
<iceflatline> sux
<Ooberbuntu> I should do that but when I first installed, never really made a propper image and it already got to the point to where I didn't want an image of what it became.
<holstein> ive got windows 7 on this EEE for dual booting, but ive only booted in a couple times... im going to wipe it next time i do some maintenance
<Ooberbuntu> Keep telling myself that I am goin gto reinstall fresh and then take a good image.
<iceflatline> I need to for work, but yeah I dual boot too.
<holstein> yeah, you could just image when life is good, and restore that image every now and then
<iceflatline> Ooberbuntu: right, you have to do right off.
<Ooberbuntu> iceflatline, is that a lenovo thing or just your model?
<iceflatline> Wadda ya mean?
<Ooberbuntu> Yo usaid is sucks reinstalling on yout T410. I have a T60
<holstein> yeah, installing windows is a drag
<holstein> dealing with the drivers and all that
<iceflatline> Oh, no, I just mean the fact that I have to do it at all.
<holstein> certain hardware can be painful with linux, but usually its all just out of the box easy :)
<iceflatline> I didn't do an image when I got so now I have to a full factory reinstall
<iceflatline> very time consuming.
<Ooberbuntu> holstien, I take it you never use any defualt windows driver then?
<holstein> sometimes, depends
<Ooberbuntu> How many cows do you have?
<Ooberbuntu> I never read up on reinstaling on an IBM/Lenovo laptop. I assume that a windows reinstall is easer than othre mashines since I hav't seen the stupid backup partitin that other manufactuers put  on theirs. Any comments?
<holstein> i find the backup partitions to be easy.. or the maufacturer CD's
<holstein> usually all the drivers are in place
<Ooberbuntu> What about upgrading say from winXP to 7 with a backup partitino? Is that easy?
<holstein> that wont ever come up
<holstein> you have the backup partition to whatever OS came on the box
<holstein> you get a newer OS, and you get a different CD or whatever
<Ooberbuntu> I think yo have to mess around a bit and waste more precious time. You have to wype out the partition don't you?
<holstein> its your machine
<holstein> you might choose to, or the installer might try and force you to, but you dont *have* to
<holstein> partitioning doesnt take much time
<Ooberbuntu> I have heard, though never encountered becuase I have only had personal custom built boxes untill I bought a Lenovo laptop, that some OEM's becomeing proprietary, would put a little chip on the MB so that it would defualt to the backup partition on installs.
<holstein> beats me...
<holstein> nothing i own has that
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, that is a myth. :D
<holstein> i would imagine that would be something the hard drive could do that would make it seem like that is happening
<Ooberbuntu> Me either. Just heard of others even buying new HDD's and even though they got rid of the partition. THe MB would look for it and cause probs since it wasn't there.
 * holstein is skeptical
<urlin2u> holstein, hey man sorry to interr. :Dupt
<holstein> urlin2u: whats up?
<Ooberbuntu> I thought htat would be redidculous.
<urlin2u> interrupt doh
<urlin2u> urlin2u, just lurking.
<holstein> oh... hello :)
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, you can have problems when you change a HD, but those can be worked out generally.
<Ooberbuntu> Are you the 'Locating Uniform Resource Locator King"?
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, no I'm a queen lol :D
<Ooberbuntu> or your'Uniform Resource Locator in 2U'?
<urlin2u> not really but it sounded funny.
<Ooberbuntu> hmmm, queen could be a girl or a gay guy.
<urlin2u> I'm neither
<Ooberbuntu> hermaphrodyte, good. covers all the bases
<urlin2u> I have vhelped a lot on the windows channel and see some of the problems you mentioned, they are the best resource if not here for Windows Myths.
<urlin2u> holstein, gigs going good you mentioned more were on the table a short time ago?
<holstein> yeah, its going well
<Ooberbuntu> I don't have any of thos probs. Was just shit chaching. I don't own any of the rack systems unless sombody dumps one on my doorstep.
<holstein> i have a few days off, and my bass is in the shop
<urlin2u> holstein, what's the repair
<holstein> no big deal.. wear and tear pretty much
<Ooberbuntu> That was sopposed to be chit chatting
<Ooberbuntu> (looking to see why the 's' is not even close to my'c' on my keyboard.)
<urlin2u> figured as much I wish I was near a place you played to come see you live. :D
<holstein> i streamed tuesday nite
<holstein> i should link it in *-beginners-team
<urlin2u> really, do you have a url to check for that?
<holstein> not really... i just share on the IRC
<holstein> i should
<urlin2u> yeah, I wold be watching
<holstein> i used to do it more often
<urlin2u> would*
<holstein> its just audio, not the video
<holstein> i could use ustream though
<urlin2u> holstein, you use a pickup, or just mic the bass?
<Ooberbuntu> Hey, new topic for coment. What about that guy that had over 140 linux distros dual bootable on one maching? THen almost a year later in 2007 or 2008 he said he had over 200.
<urlin2u> generally?
<holstein> urlin2u: depends... i usually just use the bass acoustic, but i have an amp i can use with a pickup or a mic or both
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, with a extended anything is possible.
<urlin2u> holstein, I figured you were a straight acoustic unless otherwise needed, many players have gone back to that iot seems.
<Ooberbuntu> I don't think he had an extended unless you mean partition then yes, he did. But that probably had to be what yo were refering to.
<urlin2u> a lot
<holstein> urlin2u: when theres drums around, or other amps ill use the amp
<holstein> some drummers can play acoustic with me though
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, only 4 primaries per HD or 3 and a extended are possible
<urlin2u> holstein, your not a gut sting user I think I asked this before.
<urlin2u> string
<holstein> i have in the past... i like them
<Ooberbuntu> I just remembe him telling someone the whole reason as to why he did it was just becuase he wanted to see how many he could do, the process, Then when asked why he kept them, 'becaus I wanted to maintain what I had'.
<holstein> i use velvet blue gut-like core strings wrapped in bronze
<urlin2u> holstein, yeah they have a unique sound
<urlin2u> ah that makes sense.
<Ooberbuntu> Not sure I would want to have to update or upgrade that many distros.
<holstein> more bow-able, and easier to keep intune
<holstein> no substitute for gut though...
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, I have had about 7 as the max yeah updates are a chore.
<urlin2u> holstein, are the gut strings a little more sensitive, so hard to bow basically.
<urlin2u> harder accurately
<holstein> just different
<holstein> takes more effort to bow them
<holstein> like twice as much work with the box
<holstein> bow*
<urlin2u> always played electric to frightened of the upright and no fret lines, I play fretless, but I jerked the frets.
<Ooberbuntu> You two talking about violins?
<Ooberbuntu> I thought you were first talking about guitars
<holstein> its whatever you get used to... frets just annoy me
<urlin2u> I don't like frets either, but am used to looking at the fretboard while playing
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, upright bass is the main reference
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: if you are interested http://www.mikeholstein.info/
<holstein> shameless self promotion ;)
<Ooberbuntu> I didn't think they had frets. Like a violin where the strings don't really run paralel lto the bridge.
<Ooberbuntu> You shold play i ncleveland holstien center, since its named after you.
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: if you type 'hol' and then hit the 'tab' key, it'll auto complete holstein :)
<urlin2u> listening to sender excellent man great intonation. :D
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: hey your right.
<holstein> urlin2u: thanks :)
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: I spelled it wrong I know
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: no worries, just leting you know about the time saving auto-complete :)
<Ooberbuntu> so there are bases with frets then? I didn't know this. Didn't have stings i nmy symphonic band in hich schol and didnt' take music in college
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: my bass has no frets, but they make whatever you want :)
<Ooberbuntu> Though some high schools now accross the country are introducing strings interestingly.
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, electric basses generally
 * pedro3005 waves
<urlin2u> It is a shame to see music programs disappearing in general, there is proof through studies that a person who starts music at a young age has a different brain development that is a advantage
<urlin2u> an*
<Ooberbuntu> We had s liitle more wealthy cashinfluence I remember in my high school. We could afford a few things others didn't have. We were one of the few marching bands in ohio tha thad  realostrich plume in our hats.
<Ooberbuntu> real ostrich plumes
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, what did you play in marching band?
<Ooberbuntu> couldn't wear them at rainy football games though. Would let us. They cost too much, didn't want to ruin them.
<Ooberbuntu> T-bone
<Ooberbuntu> First chair in Symph and seconf in jazz
<Ooberbuntu> I wich I still messed around an need to get the chopps back in shape.
<urlin2u> Ooberbuntu, ohh cool have you checked out Delfeayo Marsalis,I saw him with Elvin Jones waxed the whole band.
<urlin2u> except Elvin off course.
<urlin2u> of
<urlin2u> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delfeayo_Marsalis
<Ooberbuntu> I always wanted to get a trigger trombone and never did. Never too late I guess.
<Ooberbuntu> Maybe even a vale bone
<Ooberbuntu> No, not a vale bone. They are usually researver for trumpet migrants
<urlin2u> one of my best friends growing up was a T-Bone player, more natural talent then I would have in 10 lifetimes, I have a great respect for trombone player not an asy instrument to master.
<Ooberbuntu> He's a year older than I am.
<Ooberbuntu> Things never realized. I was pretty good and had potential, Now my tone is terrible.
<urlin2u> holstein, that is very good the album I will buy a copy when I get my tuition dispersement next Friday, glad you linked us up. :D
<Ooberbuntu> Remember my band director, who was a great guy, kept tring to get me to chalange for seat position becuase he knew I could go up a positino and did every time. Those were the good ole days.
<holstein> urlin2u: thanks.. you can listen all you want for free :)
<urlin2u> holstein, gotta support the team though.
<holstein> i'll take it :)
<Ooberbuntu> Sounds like you start off as a drummer.
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: did you secretly want to be a drummer also?
<urlin2u> it's a rhythm section thing
<Ooberbuntu> ONe problem with your site and listening to your misic is that it doesn't seam to buffer when you pause like normal flash does.
<urlin2u> I think
<Ooberbuntu> I am using a government wifi from 300 feet across the street wich is not real fase unfortunately and have to let it buffer.
<Ooberbuntu> Intersting I can get G from 300 feet though. Probably only becuase its on top of an 8 story building? Yeh probably.
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: I take that back, it is buffering,but slowly. So slow I didnt' notice at first.
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: i was a percussionist... i went to school for that
<holstein> Ooberbuntu: thats all coming from bandcamp, http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<urlin2u> I suspected you were a multi instrumentalist, many Jazz players are
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: I am sorry "percussoinist' , I used the rock and roll lingo.
<Ooberbuntu> How unrefined of me.\
<holstein> lol
<philipballew> oh hey everybody!
<Ooberbuntu> Here is a link to a good pal from high school. I remember he decised he wanted to stick with music and wanted to learn other instruments in high school and the dir. even let hem dierect aa coule pieces. http://www.gvsu.edu/music/barry-martin-4.htm
<Ooberbuntu> Learning other instruments in high school was usually unheard of but he said he wanted to be a band director.
<holstein> you'd be surprised what they'll *let* you do... getting paid to do it... thats a different story ;)
<Ooberbuntu> Not that anyone cares, he's not famous or anything.
<holstein> seems like a nice progream
<holstein> program*
<Ooberbuntu> But that was his dream and he went after it and lived it.
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i wanted to be a band director, went to college for that
<philipballew> college is awesome!
<philipballew> how many interments you play holstein ?
<holstein> philipballew: just a few well enough to actually play them live or whatever
<holstein> but i dabble
<holstein> i even studied a bit of trombone
<Ooberbuntu> Well I remember hhim telling me he wanted to be a band director of a school and I said, ' oh yeh right, there are only so many people want to do that and how many high schools and colleges there are' You wold have to be the best I told him to get your chane.
<holstein> yeah?
<Ooberbuntu>  I will give him that, he focussed and accomplished his goal.
<holstein> thats interesting
<holstein> around here its hard to keep them
<holstein> the gigs dont pay well typically, so its a high burn-out position
<holstein> lots of work for the bread
<holstein> and lots of responsibility
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: Where is 'around here'?
<holstein> asheville north carolina US
<Ooberbuntu> I wold imagine its harder if your classically trained as apposed to looking for gigs in a rock and roll band.
<iceflatline> I'm in VA
 * holstein grew up in west virginia
<iceflatline> Neighbors!
<Ooberbuntu> I have seen an influx of rock and roll activity the last couple years of more great talented bands and cities having 'music i nthe park' type concerts that they sponsor.
<philipballew> no ca love on this channel :)
<Ooberbuntu> Its almost like a movement.
<iceflatline> My Wife's from SFO
<Ooberbuntu> There is also a traveling circuit of non famous bands traveling around the country playing at small venues and city centers and ever going internatinoal.
<iceflatline> I'm originally from OR
<Ooberbuntu> I used to live in Walnut Creek and Danville right up the valley fro mSFO
<holstein> they sponsor them?
<holstein> thats great
<iceflatline> Cool. She's a grad from UC Davis
<Ooberbuntu> Here in Akron we have a lot of tribute bands that shouldn't really be tribut bands and should be dong all of their own original stuff but we had a Jimmy Buffet tribut that actually came with Buffet's sax player.\
<Ooberbuntu> We had the actuall 'Family Stone' reorganized group with 3 original member that were on the cover of 'Rolling Stones' mag
<Ooberbuntu> A lota good talent.
<Ooberbuntu> Sly didn't make it with the Family Stone
<holstein> alright... GN all
<Ooberbuntu> THat song 'Sender' still hasn't fully boffered. I need to build a nultra wif antenna. Our city here actually provide free access but am just a few blocks too far away.
<iceflatline> night
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: nice chattin
<Ooberbuntu> holstein: Thanks for the link
<Ooberbuntu> Have to use my other machine maybe.
<k2k> hello :) my Ubuntu gets stuck at startup saying 'i915 driver attached: reenabling graphics turbo' what shall i do?
<urlin2u> k2k, what release?
<urlin2u> here is a really long thread but the same problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594981
<Geocosm> How do I change my terminal to not be purple in Unity?
<urlin2u> Geocosm, preferences top panel when the terminal is open
<bodhizazen> Edit-> Profile preferences
<Geocosm> I keep forgetting the menu options are in the panel. Thanks.
<Geocosm> Unity is infuriating.
<bodhizazen> It is "OK" on small monitors / netboot
<bodhizazen> *netbook
<bodhizazen> but on large monitors it is irritating
<bodhizazen> on dual 1920x1200 it is hopeless
<bodhizazen> Geocosm, sort of makes me appreciate fluxbox =)
<Geocosm> I have a 20" monitor. The most irritating thing is when I click on a window and it's full screen and another window I was using goes under it.
<Geocosm> There's no way to get that window back. Except to go into the super+a thing.
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/a-5-minute-guide-to-fluxbox/
<Geocosm> or try to open the side panel, which is a joke. It opens on its own when I don't try to open it, and when I need to get at something in it, it won't open.
<bodhizazen> windows key ?
<bodhizazen> alt tab ?
<Geocosm> Ooh alt tab. okay.
<Geocosm> Unless it's on a different desktop.
<Geocosm> And the windows key seems to have random behavior.
<Geocosm> sometimes it opens the panel. Sometimes it closes the panel. Sometimes it opens the search thing. Sometimes it closes the search thing.
<k2k> its 11.04...
<k2k> 11.04
<k2k> the problem is it doesnt even boot after saying that graphics turbo reenabled and just gets stuck there
<philipballew> whats this guys problem?
<k2k> Ubuntu is not booting up
<philipballew> does your grub boot loader menu show up?
<k2k> yeah
<philipballew> what does recovery mode do
<k2k> even it does the same thing
<k2k> at first it says failed to get i915 symbols
<philipballew> does it give you the menu where you can drop to like a root shell?
<k2k> in recovery mode?
<k2k> it shows the terminal in recovery mode
<philipballew> and you can boot into the terminal?
<k2k> yeah
<philipballew> if you can do that it soulds k2k like your graphics drivers might have some problems
<k2k> can i disable it somehow?
<philipballew> is this a fresh install?
<k2k> yes
<philipballew> what graphics card do you have?
<philipballew> and did it work in the live dc mode or did you use alterninite
<philipballew> *cd
<k2k> ATI Radeon 5470
<k2k> sorry
<k2k> but i installed it inside windows
<k2k> its not a fresh installation
<k2k> :(
<bodhizazen> installed what inside windows ?
<bodhizazen> Ubuntu ?
<philipballew> wubi probably
<bodhizazen> wubi ?
<k2k> yeah WUBI
<bodhizazen> wubi should not matter re radion driver
<philipballew> well the same rulls still apply even in a chroot like enviorment
<philipballew> he probably might wanna run jockey-text -l or whatever it is
<bodhizazen> I don't think wubi is a chroot =)
<philipballew> bodhizazen, its the same idea :)
<philipballew> somewhat
<bodhizazen> more a loop mount
<bodhizazen> more like using a file, rather then a partition, for swap
<k2k> shall i remove this installation and do a fresh installation?
<philipballew> true
<bodhizazen> no k2k , how would that help ?
<k2k> i dont know.. I am still a beginner :(
<philipballew> nothing would really change
<k2k> i tried booting from the dvd itself
<k2k> but it wouldnt
<k2k> again says some error
<philipballew> what error?
<k2k> i dont know exactly :( it displays lot of text and then holds out
<urlin2u> k2k, did you save that link I gave you?
<k2k> yeah i did.. but that was a diff problem..
<urlin2u> k2k, same exact error message are you sure?
<urlin2u> I thought anyway
<k2k> no not that one..
<urlin2u> cool
<bodhizazen> What version of Ubuntu ?
<k2k> 11.04
<bodhizazen> Try this : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<Geocosm> I would like a way to see what windows I have open on my current viewport and swap to that window with a single mouse click. Why was this functionality taken away in Unity?
<Geocosm> And is there a way to get a gnome2-like bottom panel in Unity?
<Geocosm> I can't function without my bottom panel.
<bodhizazen> k2k there are two ppa listed there, Ubuntu-X and Xorg-edgers
<k2k> yeah i think that should fix my driver :)
<k2k> @bodhizazen thanks :)
<bodhizazen> k2k see also : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8972359&postcount=3
<Geocosm> "Classic GNOME panel applets are not supported in Unity, only indicators" does this mean I can't create a bottom panel that shows all of my windows on my current viewport?
<philipballew> darn video drivers
<neil1> Does anyone know how to make the BBC Iplayer work with 11.04? I am using classic Gnome instead of Unity if that makes a difference.
<benonsoftware> neil1: Where do you live?
<benonsoftware> neil1: Also it needs Flash
<tuxer> please help me in network installation of ubuntu
<neil1> Sorry I did not reply earlier, I had to go to work. Many thanks to the person who answered my questions about installing BBC Iplayer on Ubuntu 11.04.
<ecofriend> somebody please help: I have one strange problem. I have Ubuntu 10.04 and winx xp dual boot.  I am experiencing very very slow Internet connection from Ubuntu firefox and very fast net from win xp. Usually net was faster from ubuntu than windows. Note: I always update my ubuntu with update manager. i don't have any other web browser in ubuntu
<holstein> ecofriend: you could try another web browser, but i would try rebooting into an older kernel
<ecofriend> holstein: I tried to install the chromium. but net access is very slow.
<holstein> with chromium?
<ecofriend> holstein:  no.' ubuntu s/w center '
<ecofriend> holstein:  i can't update and install new s/w into my ubuntu machine.
<holstein> cant?
<holstein> or its just too slow?
<ecofriend> holstein:  sorry to say can't. it is very very slow.
<holstein> anyways, reboot into an earlier kernel and test
<ecofriend> holstein: ok thanks. i will try with that.
<philipballew> could be his wifi driver holstein
<holstein> i was assuming this was a new development
<holstein> something that broke
<holstein> i shouldnt assume :)
<philipballew> might be a new laptop with a newer wifi card that has issues
<philipballew> but probably not
<holstein> nah, thats plausible
<holstein> it was just that 10.04 is so old, and the 'i always update with...' comment that made me think this was something that had recently broken
<urlin2u> a new computer with a newer wifi wouldn't be running running XP probably I vote ancient machine low ram and cpu.
<holstein> maybe... XP comes on some fairly recent netbooks
<philipballew> ahh. my bad
<urlin2u> my acer as[ire 2 years ago did yeah.
<philipballew> i see them still sometimes
<urlin2u> aspire
<philipballew> 7 is to resource hungry
<holstein> philipballew: you're right... i shouldnt assume
<philipballew> 8 beta comes out soon. im gonna test it so i know about it
<philipballew> i want to see what the other guy is doing so i can tell people about it vs ubuntu
<holstein> i have to say, the screenies look nice
<philipballew> they do have a nice look lately. those xp hills are peaceful
<philipballew> well off to a lunch date :)
<CaseyPC> How can I enable "beam up" close window animations on Ubuntu 11.04?
<CaseyPC> The effect is not in the list
<urlin2u> in compiz
<urlin2u> ?
<CaseyPC> yes
<CaseyPC> I guess there is an "animations addon" that needs to be checked, ut I can't find it anywhere.
<urlin2u> It is in mine look in synaptic for th extra plugin packages
<urlin2u> the*
<urlin2u> CaseyPC, type compiz in the seareach and look for plugin, there is not a specific animations single plugin
<urlin2u> for plugins*
<CaseyPC> yep, I was missing the extra plugins package
<urlin2u> cool
<CaseyPC> thanks, that'll probably fix it
<urlin2u> probably :D
<CaseyPC> sweet, my windows can now catch fire
<urlin2u> cough tetsdisk
<urlin2u> testdisk*
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-11
<knightvoid> hi all
<CaseyPC> Does anyone know how I can install eee-control on 11.04?
<urlin2u> CaseyPC, please don't double post multiple channels.
<r4y> How do I search through zip files for the name of a file within?
<Space-Duck>  /j #php
<Space-Duck> oops
<democrezy> i am a new user .I install some updates from update manager in ubuntu 11.04 then software centre got disabled and also update manager was not responding.When i restarted ubuntu, keyboard was not detected and i had to reconnect keyboard cable.Then i reinstall ubuntu. Can anybody explain me what was the problem?
<nlsthzn> democrezy, ouch... I suspect that the problem would have been easier to troubleshoot before you re-installed... now the problem has been erased basically so troubleshooting is impossible...
<democrezy> but what was problem?
<democrezy> i restarted 10 times but my keyboard was not detected????
<Sidewinder1> democrezy, Did you perhaps have update Mgr, still running when you started Software Center?
<democrezy> no, i restarted system 5-6 times and click on software centre icon but no response
<democrezy> friend can u tell me why keyboard was not detected although mouse was detected?
<Sidewinder1> democrezy, I'm sorry, I can't really trouble-shoot; as nlsthzn said, the reinstall will have erased any logs, error messages, etc. :-(
<democrezy> Also i cannot add or remove icons from side dock in ubuntu 11.04.
<democrezy> neither i can create shortcuts..
<Sidewinder1> I use 10.04 so I can't address 11.04 specific issues, sorry.
<nlsthzn> democrezy, as soon as an application is running you can right click the icon and click on "stay in launcher"
<democrezy> 11.04 is similar to 10.04 almost...
<nlsthzn> democrezy, nope... with 11.04 Ubuntu introduced Unity... which isn't present in 10.04
<democrezy> How can i enhance visual effects?
<democrezy> ya, but for a new user like me, it is of no use...
<nlsthzn> democrezy, sorry I don't have more or better answers for you... but the unity interface is getting better and better, soon Ubuntu 11.10 will come (October) and it will be even more mature...
<democrezy> ok thanks for support
<Ptitrist> Hi
<Ptitrist> Someone can help me please ?
<Ptitrist> I can't use my terminal..
<PDSmedia> how do I copy a file into a root subdirectory using the file browser vs terminal?
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, Try, in terminal "gksudo nautilus" that will provide root priv. BE CAREFUL!
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, Just curious, how did you make out?
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1:  I'm working on it
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, Please keep me updated; planning on loggin' off soon.
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: b4 u go, I can't find a way to update open office by adding a software source
<PDSmedia> I looked on the open office site and 3.3 is available as a deb file, but I rather add launchpad.net as a source
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, Why not just use Synaptic? Or do you need a newer version.
<Sidewinder1> Of Office, that is?
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: is that another source server?
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: I'm using open office 3.2 and want 3.3
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, Synaptic is a package manager. If you're trying to upgrade packages beyond your current distro version; that's not supported and a bad idea. Unless you really knoe what you're doin'.
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: now I see that Synaptic is a package manage on my system.  let me see if the newer version shows
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, While we're at it, please pardon my typing skills, or lack thereof. :-)
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: 3.3 is not showing
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: the way I finally got Firefox updated was to add this source to my package manager
<PDSmedia> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, If it's 'not showing' you'll have to "go another path" which, as stated earlier can be somewhat tricky.
<PDSmedia> sidewinder1: thanks
<Sidewinder1> PDSmedia, I prefer LTS; therefore do not use PPAs...
<Sidewinder1> 10.04 here.
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Have a great day!
<amartin> Hello. I have lost the ability to connect to my Ubuntu via SSH. I get "Network Error: Connection Refused. Any Suggestions?
<earthling_> Anyone else having problems with Firefox 6 high memory usage?
<leeanne> I am trying to clean up my system in order to facilitate updates.  when I go to terminal to run get clean, the system says :leeanne@leeanne:~$ apt-get clean
<leeanne> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<leeanne> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<leeanne> anyone able to assist?
<philipballew> leeanne, i can help
<leeanne> awesome thank you phillip
<philipballew> when you see the terminal say permission dennied like that it is because you are not root
<leeanne> what does root mean?
<leeanne> I know in dos but not in linux...
<philipballew> its super user
<philipballew> you can become root in the terminal by typing sudo at the beginning of a comand
<leeanne> or maybe how do I get in root would be better question
<philipballew> *command
<leeanne> hmmm...let me try quickly and see what happens...
<philipballew> so i type sudo command i want to enter
<philipballew> go for it :)
<leeanne> I just get another command line,,leeanne@leeanne
<escott> leeanne, and if a gui application complains that it doesnt haver permissions use gksudo instead of sudo
<leeanne> no action appears to have happened..
<philipballew> where did you hear about apt-get clean
<philipballew> a guide?
<leeanne> searched it
<philipballew> if so its odd they didnt say sudo
<leeanne> yes, tried to update and system advised to run sudo get clean
<leeanne> did say sudo
<philipballew> can you post what the error said when you update?
<leeanne> but then I read about terminal and applications and did not realize what sudo meant
<philipballew> or what else did it say
<leeanne> posting now
 * philipballew prepares for giant post he's gonna get yelled at for
<leeanne> leeanne@leeanne:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<leeanne> leeanne@leeanne:~$
<leeanne> above it what displays using sudo
<philipballew> no what was the error that told you to run that
<leeanne> oh, the system cannot update, no room or memory or something
<leeanne> which is confusing because it will add programs
<leeanne> added this chat program no problem
<leeanne> but not enough mem to add updates
<escott> leeanne, when you install a package it downloads the install package but never deletes it until you apt-get clean
<philipballew> ^ very true
<leeanne> the problem I have it that it won
<leeanne> will not let me get clean..ha ha
<escott> leeanne, you can check your disk usage (and see how much free space you have) with "df -h" in the terminal. the absence of output from sudo apt-get clean means it was successful, but its unclear what if any free space you got for that action
<leeanne> ees verboten=
<philipballew> maybe it did clean. and not show output. mine never shows output
<leeanne> really?  I guess I am used to script in dos
<philipballew> good ol' dos
<escott> leeanne, apt-get autoclean will print out the names of the files it preserves, but no good reason to print out the files you just deleted
<escott> leeanne, you can check if a command succeed by running "echo $?" immediately after it finishes. a 0 indicates success
<leeanne> ok, thank you so much, I will try to update and see what happens.  i did try the df-h but terminal does not recognize...
<escott> leeanne, df[space]-h
<leeanne> df h gets this
<leeanne> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<leeanne> /dev/sda2             3.4G  3.1G  135M  96% /
<leeanne> varrun                247M  100K  247M   1% /var/run
<leeanne> varlock               247M     0  247M   0% /var/lock
<leeanne> udev                  247M   36K  247M   1% /dev
<leeanne> devshm                247M     0  247M   0% /dev/shm
<leeanne> lrm                   247M  1.9M  245M   1% /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-lpia/volatile
<leeanne> gvfs-fuse-daemon      3.4G  3.1G  135M  96% /home/leeanne/.gvfs
<leeanne> thank you phillip!
<escott> leeanne, /dev/sda2 (your systems main filesystem) is very small. if possible you should make it bigger
<leeanne> as in add sticks?
<leeanne> I use a netbook
<leeanne> try to keep my stuff on thumbs
<escott> the one thing you can do, is put any non-critical system files on a USB stick and use fstab to map them into the location you want
<leeanne> sorry escott..but what is fstab? :)
<escott> but certainly avoid keeping music or large graphics files (games) on that system, with only 3.4Gb you want a very lean installation
<escott> so unlike DOS unix does not have drive letters
<escott> instead the storage devices are attached to the existing tree
<leeanne> ok,makes sense
<escott> so /dev/sda2 is your / partition
<leeanne> ahh.  interesting
<escott> and you can attach a usb stick into another location like /media/music
<escott> fstab is the file that controls the default location of those attachment points
<escott> there are some files like say /usb/share/games which are not required to boot or get a functional system
<leeanne> i think i get it
<leeanne> which kinda scares me.
<leeanne> ha ha
<escott> you could put those on an external usb, and add an entry that attaches a USB identified by a partiticular UUID to that location
<leeanne> I will try to do so.  I tend to stay away from managing the system because i find it confusing, but you explain well.  have reached a point where I cannot ignore anylonger...
<leeanne> thanks so very much.  I bravely dive into Unbuntu...Linux...YIKES
<leeanne> have a great day...from Alaska!
<escott> you too
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-03
<bikram> hi
<bikram> bikram@bikram-Vostro-3400:~$ sudo update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done
<bikram> is showing after I installed ubuntu over windows 7
<bikram> windows 7 is no more showing in the boot menu
<bikram> does anyone have an idea what might be wrong.
<bikram> I installed ubuntu using / on the ext4  rather than the windows drive
<lasagna> I'm trying to install the latest release of ubuntu, it installs, and then when it goes to do a reboot it gets stuck on a "Loading Operating System..." screen.
<lasagna> Not sure what to try next to actually get it going
<bioterror> !nomodeset
<ubot2`> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lasagna> I was able to do that when I was doing the initial install.  When I'm rebooting where/what do I do to set that?   I can't find anything that will let me edit the commands....
<bioterror> you have to press left shift right after BIOS
<bioterror> and it will prompt you the GRUB
<bioterror> then you edit it with the e button
<bioterror> and this nomodeset after ro quiet
<lasagna> I've tried that.  It still takes me to the "loading operating system..." screen
<bioterror> should not
<bioterror> you have to be faster!
<lasagna> *laugh*  Let me try it a few more times
<lasagna> is holding it down too much or pressing it too early an issue?
<bioterror> I dunno
<bioterror> I just booted a moment ago to memtest86+
<bioterror> my kubuntu machine was unresponsive second time in a week
<bioterror> *under
<lasagna> ok.  thanks for your help.  Maybe I'll try installing a different version or something just to see if that works.
<bioterror> no it wont
<bioterror> as you need this nomodeset, atleat it looks like so
<bioterror> you can also boot livecd, mount the hard drive and edit some grub lines
<thewrath> hey all!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-04
<ApOgEE> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, ApOgEE, how can we help you?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-05
<Xammblu> Hello. Anyone have a min to help a newbie with extracting (wallpapers) to my system so I may use them?
<Blazemore> And he's gone
<geirha> When he said a min, he really meant it ...
<Blazemore> I don't have JOIN PART NICK QUIT on this channel
<Blazemore> Or any channel, by default. It keeps ##linux and #python actually readable
<Blazemore> Only the smaller, social channels where I actually know people and care who is joining and leaving
<geirha> well, the message came at 08:13 (my time), and the PART cam at 08:14 :)
<bread> hi, how do i install a program? what sort of file do i need to be able to install a program?
<Blazemore> bread: Use the Ubuntu Software Centre
<bread> I tried that, but the particular program I want to install isn't on there.
<bread> would it be impossible to install if it's not there?
<Blazemore> What program would you like to install?
<Blazemore> Have you found any installation instructions for it?
<bread> it's called pps and it's a chinese program so the instructions, if there are any, are in chinese. which i'm not so good at reading
<Blazemore> ooh sounds tricky!
<Blazemore> Have you tried googling for Ubuntu installation instructions? Post a link to its webpage here
<bread> I believe this is the webpage the program came from... http://www.ppstv.org/article/236.html
<Blazemore> I'm looking
<Blazemore> bread: http://download.ppstream.com/linux/PPStream.deb
<bread> where it says - sudo dpkg-i ppstream_1.0.2-1_i386.deb - would that be the line that you need to put into terminal to install the actual program? do need to install libraries as well
<Blazemore> Bread give me a sec
<Blazemore> if you're happy with a terminal, do this
<Blazemore> wget http://download.ppstream.com/linux/PPStream.deb
<Blazemore> sudo dpkg -i PPStream.deb
<Blazemore> see if it works
<bread> ok... downloaded
<bread> went to open it and got a 'the package is of bad quality' - details - The package doesn't provide a valid Installed-Size control field. See Debian Policy 5.6.20.
<Blazemore> sure
<Blazemore> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<bread> 12.04?
<Blazemore> ok
<Blazemore> Try the command-line
<Blazemore> wget http://download.ppstream.com/linux/PPStream.deb
<Blazemore> sudo dpkg -i PPStream.deb
<bread> command not found
<bread> downloaded ok though, i believe
<Blazemore> yes
<Blazemore> you mistyped dpkg -i
<Blazemore> sudo dpkg -i PPStream.deb
<bread> ha, you inside my machine? errors were encountered while processing: ppstream
<Blazemore> sudo dpkg -i PPStream.deb | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Blazemore> copy-paste that exactly
<Blazemore> And give me the URL it gives you at the end
<bread> the program curl is not installed, install?
<Blazemore> ugh
<Blazemore> lol yeah sorry, sudo apt-get install curl
<Blazemore> I can't *believe* Ubuntu doesn't come with curl
<Blazemore> Or you could copy and paste the errors from dpkg onto pastebin.com
<Blazemore> If you prefer
<Blazemore> Basically I just want to see the errors that dpkg gave you, because then I can definitely tell you how to fix them
<bread> ppstream : Depends: libqt4-core (>= 4.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bread>             Depends: libqt4-gui (>= 4.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bread>             Depends: libqt4-webkit (>= 4.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bread>             Depends: mplayer
<bread> that make any sense?
<Blazemore> Yes
<Blazemore> now run sudo apt-get -f install
<Blazemore> That will install those dependencies, and then install the .deb again for you
<Blazemore> Installing a deb manually won't bring down all the other packages it needs, so apt-get -f install will
<bread> that'd be the 'library' the other ones talkin about needing
<bread> ?
<bread> now it's there, but when i open it it doesn't stay open...
<bread> that's sorted, half works now
<Blazemore> cool
<Blazemore> Probably can't help you with the actual application though :3
<bread> haha, oh well... it's for watching movies and that, the part that links to the titles of the programs to watch does nothing
<bread> would that be a library thing that needs to be found?
<Blazemore> Possibly. Take a look at that website again and see if there's a list of dependancies
<Blazemore> Install them all one by one with `sudo apt-get install package-name`
<bread> Recommended use apt-get install: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-gui libqt4-network libqt4-webkit libqt4-xml libfuse2 mplayer all that maybe?
<Blazemore> yeah, looks promising
<bread> neat, i'll give that a go
<Blazemore> That might bring in quite a lot of other stuff, mind
<Blazemore> Won't be a problem for your system, but might take a while to download
<bread> said that all those were already the latest version
<Blazemore> I guess then, that it's just some buggy chinese software that was written a while ago and doesn't work with recent editions of Ubuntu
<Blazemore> it seems you've done all you can
<Blazemore> Try running it from the command-line, if you know what command to use
<bread> ah well.. might have to look for something newer then. now, how to get rid of it...
<bread> funny
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<bread> that's not so complicated
<Blazemore> probably sudo apt-get get remove ppstream
<Blazemore> Yep, that's the point of a package manager ^^
<bread> awesome, thanks for your help. will try and find a newer version, may be out the somewhere... who knows
<Blazemore> That's OK I hope you learned something you can apply in the future
<bread> yea, have done. if nothing else i've got sudo apt-get install blabla and sudo apt-get remove blabla
<Blazemore> if you take one thing away
<Blazemore> "dpkg doesn't install dependencies automatically, you have to run apt-get -f install afterwards to fix missing dependencies"
<bread> written that one down
<Blazemore> lol
<bread> think i've found a newer version to try and install now too
<Blazemore> nice
<Blazemore> plus, you already have the dependencies :D
<bread> neat
<bread> hey, still working on getting pps. found a website that says to do this
<bread> 1) Open the terminal
<bread> 2) Enter gksudo gedit / etc / apt / sources.list
<bread> 3) the following words into the last line, and then save it, close down after.
<bread> # Ppstream
<bread> the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cnav/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<bread> http://ppa.launchpad.net/cnav/ppa/ubuntu natty main deb-src
<bread> 4) Input terminal sudo apt-get update
<bread> 5) after the input sudo apt-get install libfuse2 mplayer
<bread> 6) After the input sudo apt-get install ppstream
<bread> 7) installed PPStream "Tools> Options> Select the audio device" to set the current audio device is set to the alsa
<Blazemore> OK
<Blazemore> How much of that have you done?
<bread> none, said i could change files that shouldn't be changed so i stopped.  not good enough with computers to fix a major screw up...
<Blazemore> it's fine
<Blazemore> You won't break anything by doing any of those steps
<bread> ok then
<Blazemore> apt-get update will complain about a missing GPG key though
<Blazemore> It's not an error
<bread> nothing seems to happen, as soon as i put a password in theres only a new line on terminal
<Blazemore> at which step?
<bread> 2. can't figure out where the last line is nor how to save
<Blazemore> close the text editor
<Blazemore> don't save
<Blazemore> copy-paste this
<Blazemore> into a terminal:
<Blazemore> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cnav/ppa
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get update
<bread> k
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get install ppstream
<bread> package ppstream has no installation candidate
<bread> i'm guessing that means theres no pps where this says there should be?
<Blazemore> did you run apt-get update first?
<Blazemore> and did it give you any errors?
<bread> i did... and no errors
<bread> Package ppstream is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bread> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bread> is only available from another source
<bread> E: Package 'ppstream' has no installation candidate
<Blazemore> OK I got it
<Blazemore> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cnav-ppa-precise.list
<Blazemore> Where it says "precise main" at the end of each line
<Blazemore> Change it to "natty main"
<Blazemore> Then save and close
<Blazemore> and run sudo apt-get update again
<bread> then install?
<Blazemore> yep
<bread> it's doin stuff now
<Blazemore> :D
<bread> it's installed now, trying to run it...
<lukjad> Ohai Blazemore
<bread> Thanks for your help Blazemore. didn't work for some reasons, needed to restart to complete the update. instead of just runnning
<bread> gonna take it off and try again another day
<Blazemore> Hey lukjad
<lukjad> :)
<Afdal> Anyone know what it means when a fresh install hangs forever at "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server     [OK]" when trying to boot?
<Afdal> I'm on a live CD now because I can't boot
<holstein> Afdal: i would just force a disk check... maybe test the hard drive and memory
<Afdal> I can't figure out what to do.  This seems to be a common problem with people upgrading their OS and missing some packages or something, but this is a new installation for me
<holstein> Afdal: did you upgrade? is this a fresh install?
<Afdal> yes, fresh
<holstein> ok.. i would confirm the hardward is "good"
<Afdal> how do you mean?
<Afdal> I use this computer for a Windows XP install as well
<Blazemore> If you're having problems after a fresh installation, and don't have problems with any other OS, it's probably a problem during the installation, or with the install medium
<Blazemore> Check the install medium before you run the installation
<holstein> Afdal: if the live CD is working fine, then it could be a hard drive error.. it could be a file system error..
<holstein> and also, i agree with Blazemore as a test
<holstein> !md5 | Afdal
<ubot2> Afdal: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Blazemore> Doesn't the CD have an option in the boot menu to check the integrity?
<holstein> Blazemore: somewhere.. i think you have to tap shift now?
<Afdal> I dunno, this is a Xubuntu 10 CD
<holstein> Afdal: i would get a current CD.. a 12.04
<Afdal> oh wait
<Afdal> it's that
<holstein> ok.. theres a test like Blazemore is suggesting when you tap shift booting the live CD
<holstein> you can "verify" the md5 sum of the downloaded iso.. or test the disc from the menu
<Blazemore> Because verifying the iso is one thing, but there could be a problem burning the CD (far more liekly)
<Blazemore> *likely
<holstein> yup... the test on the disc should be the only one you need to do
<Afdal> How can I do this from the live CD boot?
<Afdal> which I am currently on
<holstein> Afdal: you can reboot.. and tap shift while its booting
<Afdal> <.<
<Afdal> Is there a way to do it without rebooting?
<holstein> Afdal: you'll see a list of text.. in that text will be something about verifying the image
<Afdal> I have a bunch of firefox tabs and some other things open right now to help me troubleshoot this which I don't want to lose when I reboot
<holstein> Afdal: sure.. you can verify the downloaded iso's md5 sum from the link above, but that doesnt mean the disc isnt a bad burn
<holstein> Afdal: you'll likely need to reboot from that live environment to test things
<Afdal> okay so I reboot and tap shift when?
<Afdal> When it's in the menu for options?
<holstein> Afdal: that would be the easy way to know that that disc is "good"
<Afdal> install, try without installing, etc.
<holstein> Afdal: theres an alternate menu you should see by tapping shift
<holstein> a hidden one
<Afdal> am I tapping shift before that menu pops up?
<holstein> Afdal: i start tapping shift rigth after the bios
<holstein> Afdal: its one of those things you can try again if you want
<Afdal> Well
<Afdal> I doubt this is the problem
<Afdal> but fine
<Afdal> pretty sure I've verified the md5 of this CD before too
<Afdal> or at least the ISO
<holstein> Afdal: cool.. you'll know if a few minutes.. and the md5 is just one test.. the burner or disc could be bad
<Afdal> I guess I'll be back :/
<holstein> Afdal: this ist he nature of it.. testing.. troubleshooting.. ruling things out
<Afdal> so how does it check the md5 sum without internet access
<Blazemore> it knows what its own md5sum is supposed to be
<Blazemore> it checks the integrity of each file
<Afdal> oh okay
<Afdal> I guess I'll go try this
<holstein> Afdal: it works quite well.. if it tests positive, and you feel it is a false postive, we can communicate about that
<Blazemore> If the download's md5sum says valid, and the disk integrity check says OK, isn't the only other alternative a hash collision?
<Blazemore> In which case, go buy a lottery ticket because you're on a roll
<Afdal> Yeah, no errors on my disk
<Afdal> Didn't need to tap Shift either, forgot that "check disc for errors" was a default option on the live CD
<holstein> Afdal: the CD? or the hard drive?
<Afdal> the CD
<holstein> theres a memory test on the cd as well.. those would be my next steps
<Afdal> <.<
<Afdal> Well
<Afdal> I use this drive for my other OS too
<Afdal> they're fairly new too
<holstein> sure... then, what would you like to do?
<Afdal> I doubt they're failing
<holstein> i just test and rule things out
<holstein> i dont doubt.. i test
<holstein> *all* drives will fail
<Afdal> so the memory test is for your drive
<Afdal> not RAM?
<holstein> and, it could be just a file system error
<holstein> Afdal: i would test both, if it were me.. you can do what you like.. i'll help you with whatever you decide.. i just like to rule these out, since it's relatively easy, and i dont waste time on softare tweaking if its a hardware issue
<Afdal> good grief fine
<holstein> good grief?
<Afdal> But I'll be having a breakdown if my drives are already failing D:<
<Afdal> goooood grief
<holstein> Afdal: the times drives typically fail are when they are of course old, or also, right out of the box
<Afdal> so the memory check does what now?
<Afdal> I have three hard drives
<holstein> i just test and then i dont wonder.. i know its file
<Afdal> one's for storage
<Afdal> the other two are for booting Windows/Linux on a RAID0 setup
<holstein> Afdal: then, maybe you just have a grub error that is hanging the boot
<Afdal> I'm booting with super GRUB2 disk
<holstein> Afdal: you need to have whatever drives present that were present during boot
<Afdal> because GRUB is retarded and has a problem detecting RAID partitions
<holstein> Afdal: this is useful information.. that is a point of failure
<Afdal> all right lemme do the memory check real quick
<holstein> i would look at that setup, and how you configured it as well
<Afdal> brb
<ubuntu> Well I did the memory test
<Afdal> But that just checked my RAM
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-06
<silverarrow> is anyone good with bug reporting for quantal testing?
<histo> silverarrow: people in #ubuntu+1
<silverarrow> yeah,
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> my head is more like fogg
<phillw> how do you interrupt grub so as to put in nomodeset?
<Blazemore> phillw: hold shift
<Widgete> glad i am not the only one in here
<bioterror> can we help you?
<Widgete> maybe, i am just kinda trying to learn my way around... learning both ubuntu and irc
<Widgete> i am currently running this off a sd card, is it still possible to run cloud storage?
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you can still quit this irc
<bioterror> it's just waste of time :D
<Widgete> lol i have plenty of time to waste
<bioterror> there you go! ;D
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-07
<Widgete> anyone know much about the launcher???
<mysteriousdarren> Widgete: clearly explain your problem
<Widgete> well im new to ubuntu , but i want to change the launcher from the side bar to a bottom style launcher...
<Widgete> and be able to change the icons
<SergioMeneses> Widgete, you can change the icons using MyUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> sorry is myunity
<Widgete> ty
<Jigar_> hi guys
<boingboing> hi jigar
<yeehi> Hello - I want to know about updating a laptop hard drive to SSD
<yeehi> I currently have a SATA HDD - I want to know if I can upgrade it to a SATA III SSD...
<yeehi> How do i find out if my laptop can handle that?
<yeehi> Hello nothingspecial :)
<nothingspecial> hello yeehi
<yeehi> Good to see you nothing special :)
<yeehi> You know everything!
<nothingspecial> you too yeehi
<yeehi> so, how do I find out about upgrading my drive?
<nothingspecial> I suppose you need to go to the manufactures website
<yeehi> I did that already - and also phoned their technical support - it wasn't inspiring
<yeehi> or helpful really
<yeehi> May I send you a link?
<nothingspecial> Then I'm not sure, unless you can find a page somewhere describing someone doing it
<mewt> when i ty to run a desktop launcher i get "[Desktop: command not found". I'm sure my problem is simple, but google isnt helping :( anyone know the answer?
<holstein> mewt: what are you running? ubuntu 12.04? unity? what launcher? is it one you made? if so , how did you make it? and if not, where did it come from?
<mewt> ive slowly realized that i made the .desktop file executable holstein, in an effort to get it to run
<mewt> when i double clicked it nothing happened
<holstein> mewt: i would check the command in the terminal.. see that the command to run the application works, and is correct
<mewt> the script works fine alone
<holstein> what script?
<mewt> it's just that the launcher does nothing, even if connected to the script
<mewt> http://pastebin.com/UdDwRAVg
<holstein> mewt: if it works in the terminal, you could just run it as a terminal application
<holstein> i have not made a java shortcut like that
<mewt> ah, im trying to make a nice little desktop icon for my little brother
<holstein> mewt: you are using unity? i assuming you have tried using the GUI ?
<mewt> ah no im not
<mewt> but xubuntu is hitting a wall it seems
<mewt> #xubuntu
<rfernandes> my laptop does not come back from suspend mode
<holstein> rfernandes: i would just not suspend it personally... i dont think its worth the hassle assuming the sleep works
<holstein> retruning from suspend and a cold boot are similar in time in my experiences
<holstein> rfernandes: you can try different kernels, and file bugs.. trying the mainline kernels can be helpful
<holstein> mewt: cool.. i didnt notice you were cross posting.. ill let recon_lap help you in #xubuntu
<rfernandes> holstein: have you got the same bug?
<mewt> is cross posting a faux pas
<holstein> rfernandes: i have seen that before, on several machines.. i consider it more of an incompatibility than a bug, but you test, and report, and that can help
<rfernandes> holstein: ok. thanks!
<holstein> mewt: its pretty loose in the ubuntu support channels.. we're here to help, though you dont typically want to tie up to channgle if you can help it
<mewt> i see
<holstein> rfernandes: sometimes i just take the hard drives out and test with live CD's, so forcing the power off wont "hurt".. but you cant really do that with suspend, since is needs the swap space
<rfernandes> holstein: i do believe it is some kind of incompatibility; i shall report it, anyway
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-08
<sunilrk> :)
<sunilrk> Hi all
<sunilrk> hi
<mysteriousdarren> hi
<sunilrk> hi darren
<wilee-nilee> sunilrk, if you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic usuualy is going with folks.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<sunilrk> How are you?
<sunilrk> thank you wilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem did not see you lonely. ;)
<wilee-nilee> want to see you*
<sunilrk> :)
<SteveThing> good evening, looking for some help with ubuntu server and wifi settings, anyone got time to help?
<sunilrk> yes steve
<SteveThing> with a non-gui install, is there an easy way to configure and swap between two wifi profiles?
<sunilrk> I don't know swapping of wifi profiles but know how to configure one profile in non-gui
<SteveThing> hmm, well I guess starting there is a good idea.. i might be able to write a perl script to accomplish what I need
<sunilrk> so do you want me to explain how to do that steve?
<SteveThing> yes please, sorry
<sunilrk> ok
<sunilrk> turn on your wifi
<SteveThing> it is on, and the installer allowed me to connect to my home wifi
<lukjad> Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have a suggestion for password manager. I'm trying to decide between LastPass an KeePass.
<geirha> I used to use pwsafe, but that's discontinued. Now I use password gorilla, which works ok for me. Haven't really looked into others
<sunilrk> yes black shirt i am from india.How do you know?
<absentbird> I am having a driver problem. When I goto Nvidia-settings it says that X is not using an nvidia driver.
<SteveThing> good morning,  can anyone suggest an easy to use CiscoWorks alternative for Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<holstein> SteveThing: what are you trying to do? im not familiar with "ciscoworks" and its funcitnality
<SteveThing> holstein: i'm looking for a network management server (NMS) for ubuntu for a lab enviroment.. i think I found what I was looking for though... thanx anyways
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ is something i learned a lot from.. there are integrated tools and they run great live
<E3D3>  As a exercise I want to make a script that shows a serie of changing PS1-prompts, but I (still) don't know how to show the changed prompt before the script finished.  Can anyone give me a clue ? #bash is to difficult for me.
<SteveThing> pastebin your script?
<E3D3> I don't have one with this part working. I can any script for the 'change prompt' part.
<E3D3> *  I can send any script ...
<SteveThing> i'm not a script guru, so all I can suggest is google
<SteveThing> i'm sure you've looked though
<E3D3> I tried with tput but then the special characters are missing. I already Google way to much
<E3D3> I can change PS1, and show it but only after the script finish. I need to open another subshell for every new PS1 I want to show.
<SteveThing> still stuck at install proccess for configuring java,,, anyone got time to help?
<stlsaint> SteveThing: i am heading out but will be back in about hour or two if you are still around then
<stlsaint> SteveThing: for food for though, what exactly is your issue?
<SteveThing> here's the error: sudo /usr/share/opennms/bin/runjava -S /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0                "runjava: specified JRE "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0" is not an appropriate JRE"
<SteveThing> java -version:  "java version '1.7.0_07
<SteveThing> ok, i tried installing java7 via a different ppa and i still get the same error :/  this is frustrating
<SteveThing> oops, wrong channel
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-09
<Guest22959> I am trying to install R, it is in tarball form I used the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo unsuccessfully. Any help would be much appreciated
<Mad-Leigh> hello everyone, need help trying to find what email account was used to register on ubuntu forums as I know my old user name but not the email account used to make it.
<stlsaint> Mad-Leigh: you have many emails??
<Mad-Leigh> yes many espically with yahoo chat accounts, over 150
<stlsaint> well in that case i dont know.
<Mad-Leigh> don't want to be forced to go through all of them
<Mad-Leigh> would be nice to be able to chat to a ubuntu forums admin to get some help as the ubuntu forums help page does not offer anything to help my needs
<stlsaint> yea
<Unit193> Yeah, I'd say ask in #ubuntuforums and wait a bit, but I could be wrong...
<stlsaint> Mad-Leigh: you forgot email and password??
<Mad-Leigh> my page is http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1228999 would admin to able to see what email account was used to create it so then I can recover my account ?
<Mad-Leigh> yes forgot all details, found that page via google search, have since installed 12.04 PP LTS and thought I would update my details on the ubuntu forums
<stlsaint> Mad-Leigh: i just sent a message to whatever email account you used
<Mad-Leigh> but can not log in
<Mad-Leigh> thanks for your help
<Mad-Leigh> tips and advice
<stlsaint> you dont know your email password neither?
<Mad-Leigh> I can recover my email account passwords as I used a sencondary account to creat them, but can not remember what email account was used to register on ubuntu forums
<stlsaint> Mad-Leigh: the main admin personnel reside in irc channel #ubuntuforums...you can try asking there and waiting forawhile. Its am in the US so it may take a while
<Mad-Leigh> ok maybe I will just re register a new name then send a email to admin to get some help
<Mad-Leigh> thanks. :)
<stlsaint> Mad-Leigh: no need to make two accounts
<stlsaint> Mad-Leigh: if you make a new one, request the old one be deleted
<gazza> Hi I am new to linux, so much reading done i have forgotten what I was going to ask
<gazza> I was trying to dwnload a program, but caught up with so much info
<gazza> how does one download programmes and from where(repositories)
<gazza> hi is anyone around
<stlsaint> gazza: what are you trying to do?
<gazza> hi stl
<gazza> I would like to add a firewall to my system
<stlsaint> gazza: why?
<gazza> I was reading on ubuntu site and they mentioned it.
<stlsaint> gazza: so because you seen it on a site you want it? Do you know how firewalls work?
<gazza> I am running lucid
<stlsaint> thewrath: sup
<stlsaint> gazza: ok..still...what do you want the firewall for?
<gazza> Ok I am so new to linux the wrapping is not yet off
<gazza> used to running windows system with antivirus and firewall protection
<stlsaint> gazza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DoINeedAFirewall
<gazza> going to find where i was in ubuntu and check tour link too
<geirha> Use the software center to download and install software
<gazza> what is the ufw or gufw, on my installation it does not have system->administration->firewallconfiguration. I was looking for added protection for my computer, is this a necessity?
<stlsaint> gazza: for general daily use...no
<stlsaint> unless you are doing something that requires a firewall in which case you would know the need to have one
<gazza> 0k so linux is pretty safe compared to windows
<stlsaint> gazza: unlike windows ubuntu does not have any open ports by default.
<stlsaint> gazza: yes
<gazza> i still have to learn the terms used for everything
<gazza> only finished loading 10.04lucid late last night
<gazza> so as i said still very new for me.
<gazza> What happens if some hand me a flash drive with drawings on it that have viruses from his computer?
<geirha> If you copy them further to a windows user, you'll help to spread it, but it won't affect Ubuntu
<gazza> ok thanks understand
<gazza> iwent to sourceforge earlier and wanted to download a program. the package manager did not pop up, but downloaded as a file in my downloads. how do i install this programme?
<stlsaint> gazza: is it a .deb?
<gazza> i put it into my trash, does not give me a file extention
<stlsaint> gazza: what is the package you are trying to install?
<gazza> pycam, ihave restored it to my file browser
<geirha> In general, you want to avoid downloading software from the web
<stlsaint> gazza: that is a .tar.gz which means you need to extract it and look inside to see how to install
<gazza> ok i wil give it a try
<geirha> In this case though, the repositories does not have a package for pycam, so the next best thing is to try and find a debian package (.deb) for it
<geirha> or, well, a ppa would be better
<gazza> what is the difference btwn .deb and .tar.gz and how do i look for a .deb or a ppa
<geirha> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<geirha> gazza: a .tar.gz is just a compressed archive, like a .zip or .rar file. There's no telling what it may contain, or how you would go about installing it
<geirha> It may also not be possible to uninstall it afterwards
<geirha> *possible to easily uninstall it
<geirha> Anyway, it at least provides a debian package, which may be installable on Ubuntu. http://pycam.sourceforge.net/download.html
<gazza>  Install the following packages with your package manager:
<gazza>     python
<gazza>     python-gtk2
<gazza>     python-opengl
<gazza>     python-gtkglext1
<gazza>     python-pyode        (optional)
<gazza>     python-setproctitle (optional)
<gazza>     python-psyco        (optional)
<gazza> On a debian or ubuntu system you would just type the following in a root console:
<gazza>     apt-get install python-gtkglext1 python-opengl python-gtk2 python-pyode python-setproctitle python-psyco
<gazza> Please note that you need to enable the "universe" repository in Ubuntu.
<gazza> BEWARE: Debian "Lenny" and Ubuntu "Jaunty" (maybe also Dapper/Hardy/Intrepid)
<gazza> sorry justfinger trouble
<gazza> that is wat i got out of i'ts install.txt file
<gazza> hope u can understand what it means and give me a run down explaination
<geirha> Well, again, avoid the tar.gz
<geirha> grab the debian package
<gazza> it does not tell which is the .deb package in sourceforge. I will delete it from my system and try elsewhere
<gazza> what happens when u empty the trash? in windows some parts still hang around in the registery, what happens with linux???
<veric> any idea why i would have to go into sound settings and test my speakers to get sound to work when i start videos?
<Steven_> Hello is anyone there?
<bioterror> there's someone
<Steven_> Axlin you there?
<bioterror> alsi here
<bioterror> also
<Steven_> So I have a question I can't seem to find on google
<Steven_> When I'm doing something like copying files or what ever I can't do stuff with other programs very well
<Steven_> When I boot in to windows I don't have this [rpblem
<Steven_> Is there anyway to spread the work load across windows?
<Steven_> or applications I should say
<bioterror> and you computer is quite new?
<bioterror> your
<Steven_> Fairly new
<Steven_> AMD duel core x64 3.2ghz
<Steven_> 4GB ram
<Steven_> I mean it's not awful but it's very annoying
<Steven_> I've notice after a few updates the problem is not as bad as it was at a time
<Steven_> Still really hard to multi task
<Steven_> I was hoping there was an anti freeze application or something
<Steven_> So is there anything I can do?
<bioterror> that sounds quite weird, honestly
<Steven_> You don't have that problem?
<bioterror> no I do not have
<Steven_> What version of ubuntu?
<bioterror> Im running kubuntu 12.04
<Steven_> does that use unity?
<bioterror> no
<Steven_> I think unity is the problem
<Steven_> I used older versions of linux and they ran smoother
<bioterror> I have once tried unity on USB pendrive
<Steven_> how did it work for you?
<bioterror> it was just gnome shell messed up :)
<Steven_> oh heh
<bioterror> you could check iotop for example
<bioterror> monitor your hard drive activity
<wilee-nilee> c
